# Change A Letter - 4 Letters: Part 2



## Risible

basically you have a four letter word and you can only change one letter at a time 

example last = sail = wail ect

Begin with: Dear

Here's part one


----------



## Adamantoise

Dear - Near


----------



## george83

Awwww the other thread was better 

Near - Fear


----------



## Adamantoise

Fear - Real


----------



## Risible

Sorry, George. I'm sure the last thread was better, but too many posts in a thread slows down some people's computers, so I'm just doing some needed housekeeping.

Oh, shoot, now I gotta play.

Um, Real-Pear


----------



## Adamantoise

Pear - Pyre


----------



## D_A_Bunny

Pyre - ripe


----------



## Timberwolf

ripe - pipe

Wow... the old one had lasted long... I hope it enjoys its retirement...


----------



## george83

Pipe - Pope


----------



## Grandi Floras

Pope - lope


----------



## Miss Liz

lope - hope


----------



## Timberwolf

hope - rope


----------



## george83

Rope - Cope


----------



## Adamantoise

Cope - Pace


----------



## george83

Pace - Lace


----------



## Adamantoise

lace - sale


----------



## george83

Sale - Safe


----------



## Adamantoise

safe - face


----------



## george83

Face - Case


----------



## Adamantoise

case - came


----------



## Grandi Floras

came - lame


----------



## Adamantoise

lame - mail


----------



## Timberwolf

lame mail? I thought this would be called snail mail...


mail - nail


----------



## Adamantoise

nail - kiln


----------



## Grandi Floras

kiln - kilt


----------



## george83

Kilt - Lift


----------



## Adamantoise

Lift - Fits


----------



## george83

Fits - Tits


----------



## Adamantoise

Tits - This


----------



## george83

This - Fist


----------



## Adamantoise

Fist - Fish

....


----------



## george83

Fish - Fins


----------



## Adamantoise

Fins - Snip


----------



## swamptoad

Snip - Pint


----------



## Adamantoise

Pint - Pine


----------



## Timberwolf

pine - vine


----------



## Grandi Floras

vine - tine


----------



## Timberwolf

tine - mine


----------



## Grandi Floras

mine - mice


----------



## Timberwolf

mice - dice


----------



## Grandi Floras

dice - rice


----------



## george83

Rice - Care


----------



## Grandi Floras

Care - pare


----------



## Adamantoise

pare - race


----------



## Timberwolf

race - face


----------



## george83

Face - Case


----------



## Grandi Floras

Case - vase


----------



## swamptoad

vase - veal


----------



## Grandi Floras

veal - peal


----------



## swamptoad

peal - help


----------



## Grandi Floras

help - hell


----------



## Adamantoise

hell - held


----------



## george83

Held - Plea


----------



## Adamantoise

Plea - Able


----------



## Timberwolf

able - leap


----------



## swamptoad

leap - pile


----------



## Grandi Floras

pile - file


----------



## Timberwolf

file - tile


----------



## george83

Tile - Tide


----------



## Timberwolf

tide - hide


----------



## Grandi Floras

hide - bide


----------



## Adamantoise

bide - side


----------



## MatthewB

side - diss


----------



## Miss Liz

diss - disk


----------



## Grandi Floras

disk - risk


----------



## george83

Risk - Rise


----------



## Grandi Floras

Rise - wise


----------



## george83

Wise - Swim


----------



## Adamantoise

swim - mist


----------



## george83

Mist - Miss


----------



## Adamantoise

Miss - Mass


----------



## MatthewB

Mass - Pass


----------



## george83

Pass - Piss


----------



## Grandi Floras

Piss - kiss


----------



## george83

Kiss - Miss


----------



## Grandi Floras

Miss - hiss


----------



## george83

Hiss - Shit


----------



## Timberwolf

shit - shot


----------



## george83

Shot - Toss


----------



## MatthewB

Toss - Boss


----------



## Timberwolf

boss - hoss


----------



## Grandi Floras

hoss - moss


----------



## Adamantoise

moss - smog


----------



## george83

Smog - Gobs


----------



## Grandi Floras

Gobs - jobs


----------



## kinkykitten

jobs - mobs


----------



## Grandi Floras

mobs - robs


----------



## slrm2m

robs - robe


----------



## Adamantoise

robe - born


----------



## Grandi Floras

born - corn


----------



## MatthewB

corn - porn


----------



## BigCutieSteph

porn - rope


----------



## swamptoad

rope - pier


----------



## Timberwolf

pier - vier (german for 4)


----------



## Grandi Floras

vier - view


----------



## george83

View - Wave


----------



## Timberwolf

wave - Dave


----------



## Grandi Floras

Dave - rave


----------



## Adamantoise

rave - pave


----------



## Timberwolf

pave - save


----------



## Grandi Floras

save - cave


----------



## Adamantoise

cave - cane


----------



## Timberwolf

cane - bane


----------



## Grandi Floras

bane - wane


----------



## Adamantoise

wane - newt


----------



## MatthewB

newt - next


----------



## Timberwolf

next - text


----------



## Grandi Floras

text - tent


----------



## Timberwolf

tent - rent


----------



## Adamantoise

rent - sent


----------



## Grandi Floras

sent - vent


----------



## george83

Vent - Newt


----------



## ToniTails

miss = mist


----------



## ToniTails

mist= mint


----------



## Adamantoise

Mint - Trim


----------



## ToniTails

trim- brit


----------



## Adamantoise

brit - grit


----------



## ToniTails

grit- trim


----------



## Adamantoise

trim - rite


----------



## Gspoon

rite- tied


----------



## Adamantoise

tied - dime


----------



## Timberwolf

dime - lime


----------



## Grandi Floras

lime - line


----------



## Timberwolf

line - dine


----------



## Grandi Floras

Miss - hiss


----------



## Adamantoise

hiss - shin


----------



## Timberwolf

shin - sins


----------



## ToniTails

sins- spin


----------



## Grandi Floras

spin - spit


----------



## ToniTails

spit-tits ...


----------



## Grandi Floras

tits - nits


----------



## Adamantoise

nits - stun


----------



## ToniTails

stun- runt


----------



## Adamantoise

runt - curt


----------



## ToniTails

curt--- (nope not going there!) --- true


----------



## Adamantoise

true - rune


----------



## ToniTails

rune- ruin


----------



## Timberwolf

ruin - runs


----------



## Grandi Floras

runs - buns :blush:


----------



## ToniTails

buns- snob


----------



## Adamantoise

snob - bogs


----------



## ToniTails

bogs- slob


----------



## Adamantoise

slob - soul


----------



## ToniTails

soul - lost


----------



## Adamantoise

lost - slit


----------



## ToniTails

slit- lite


----------



## Adamantoise

lite - kite


----------



## ToniTails

kite- tyke


----------



## Adamantoise

tyke - keys


----------



## ToniTails

keys- eyes


----------



## Adamantoise

Eyes - Seek


----------



## ToniTails

seek- bees


----------



## Grandi Floras

bees - beet


----------



## ToniTails

beet -teen


----------



## Adamantoise

Teen - Pent


----------



## Timberwolf

pent - tent


----------



## Adamantoise

tent - neat


----------



## ToniTails

neat- mane


----------



## Timberwolf

mane - sane


----------



## ToniTails

sane- eats


----------



## Grandi Floras

eats - cats


----------



## ToniTails

cats - salt


----------



## Grandi Floras

salt - malt:eat2:


----------



## ToniTails

malt- tram


----------



## Grandi Floras

tram - gram


----------



## ToniTails

gram - mage


----------



## Grandi Floras

mage - sage


----------



## ToniTails

sage - gate


----------



## Grandi Floras

gate - rate


----------



## ToniTails

rate- fear


----------



## Grandi Floras

fear - bear


----------



## ToniTails

bear- brat


----------



## swamptoad

brat - tarp


----------



## ToniTails

tarp- trip


----------



## swamptoad

trip - rips


----------



## ToniTails

rips- pier


----------



## swamptoad

pier - ride


----------



## Adamantoise

ride - dare


----------



## ToniTails

dare - drat


----------



## Grandi Floras

drat - brat


----------



## george83

Brat - Rate


----------



## Grandi Floras

Rate - rave


----------



## Adamantoise

rave - cave


----------



## ToniTails

cave- lace


----------



## Adamantoise

lace - calm


----------



## ToniTails

calm- malt


----------



## Timberwolf

malt - salt


----------



## ToniTails

salt - slut


----------



## Grandi Floras

slut - slum


----------



## Timberwolf

slum - plum


----------



## ToniTails

plum- gulp


----------



## Adamantoise

gulp - ugly


----------



## ToniTails

ugly- glum


----------



## Grandi Floras

glum - plum


----------



## Timberwolf

plum - rump


----------



## Grandi Floras

rump - pump


----------



## Adamantoise

pump - pulp


----------



## Timberwolf

pulp - fiction... er, no.


pulp - gulp


----------



## Adamantoise

gulp - plum


----------



## ToniTails

plum- hump


----------



## Timberwolf

hump - rump


----------



## ToniTails

rump - murk


----------



## Timberwolf

murk - lurk


----------



## Grandi Floras

lurk - murk


----------



## ToniTails

murk- drum


----------



## Grandi Floras

drum - rude


----------



## Adamantoise

rude - rune


----------



## ToniTails

rune- dune


----------



## Adamantoise

dune - dean


----------



## Miss Liz

dean - bean


----------



## Adamantoise

bean - able


----------



## ToniTails

able- belt


----------



## Timberwolf

belt - welt


----------



## Grandi Floras

welt - felt


----------



## Timberwolf

felt - melt


----------



## Adamantoise

melt - meat


----------



## Miss Liz

meat - seat


----------



## Grandi Floras

seat - feat


----------



## Adamantoise

feat - flat


----------



## Grandi Floras

flat - flab :blush:


----------



## Adamantoise

flab  - balm


----------



## swamptoad

balm - meal


----------



## ToniTails

meal- veal


----------



## Adamantoise

veal - veil


----------



## Grandi Floras

veil - lice


----------



## Adamantoise

lice - iced


----------



## Grandi Floras

iced - dime


----------



## Adamantoise

dime - maid


----------



## Timberwolf

maid - raid :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras

raid - said


----------



## mel

said - aids


----------



## BMOC

aids-idea...


----------



## MatthewB

idea - dare


----------



## thejuicyone

dare - rare


----------



## MatthewB

rare - rate


----------



## Timberwolf

rate - pate


----------



## Grandi Floras

pate - mate :blush:


----------



## Adamantoise

mate - taze


----------



## BMOC

taze - zeal


----------



## Miss Liz

zeal - seal


----------



## Grandi Floras

seal - leap


----------



## steadydecline

Leap = Peel.


----------



## Adamantoise

peel - pleb


----------



## BMOC

pleb - able


----------



## Grandi Floras

able - blew


----------



## Timberwolf

blew - blow


----------



## steadydecline

Blow = Blot.


----------



## sugar and spice

Blot---Clot:blink:


----------



## Adamantoise

clot - cult


----------



## BMOC

cult - lute


----------



## Grandi Floras

lute - lube


----------



## Timberwolf

lube - tube


----------



## BMOC

tube - best


----------



## deepreflection

best -- belt


----------



## Timberwolf

belt - welt


----------



## deepreflection

welt - wyle

upping the ante.


----------



## MatthewB

wyle - dewy


----------



## Grandi Floras

dewy - drew


----------



## george83

Drew - Read


----------



## BMOC

Read - care


----------



## Timberwolf

care - hare


----------



## steadydecline

Hare = Heat.


----------



## Grandi Floras

Heat - beat


----------



## BMOC

heat - gate


----------



## Timberwolf

BMOC said:


> *b*eat - gate


Fixed that for you... 

gate - rate


----------



## BMOC

Ooooopsss!!


----------



## BMOC

Timberwolf said:


> Fixed that for you...





Thanks, wolfie. It was late and I was *b*eat. 

rate - ante


----------



## Grandi Floras

ante - pant


----------



## Timberwolf

pant - ants :blink:


----------



## Grandi Floras

ants - star


----------



## BMOC

star - wart


----------



## Timberwolf

wart - wars


----------



## Miss Liz

wars - wear


----------



## Timberwolf

wear - weak


----------



## BMOC

weak - cake


----------



## Adamantoise

cake - aces


----------



## Grandi Floras

aces - acts


----------



## BMOC

acts - cuts


----------



## george83

Cuts - Cups


----------



## Grandi Floras

Cups - Pups


----------



## mel

Pups = Spud


----------



## BMOC

spud - soup


----------



## Timberwolf

soup - pout


----------



## Little Rock

pout - gout


----------



## Adamantoise

gout - guts


----------



## mel

guts =tubs


----------



## BMOC

tubs - suet


----------



## Grandi Floras

suet - duet


----------



## Timberwolf

duet - duel


----------



## Grandi Floras

duel - fuel


----------



## Grandi Floras

fuel - lute


----------



## BMOC

lute -teal


----------



## Timberwolf

teal - seal


----------



## Grandi Floras

seal - veal


----------



## Adamantoise

Grandi Floras said:


> seal - veal



veal - leaf


----------



## thejuicyone

leaf - feel


----------



## Grandi Floras

feel - peel


----------



## Adamantoise

Grandi Floras said:


> feel - peel



peel - pleb


----------



## Grandi Floras

pleb - blew


----------



## Adamantoise

Grandi Floras said:


> pleb - blew



blew - webs


----------



## george83

Webs - Best


----------



## Timberwolf

best - rest


----------



## Miss Liz

rest - pest


----------



## Timberwolf

pest - nest


----------



## Adamantoise

Timberwolf said:


> pest - nest



nest - tins


----------



## Timberwolf

tins - pins


----------



## Grandi Floras

pins - bins


----------



## george83

Bins - Spin


----------



## Grandi Floras

Spin - Spit


----------



## george83

Spit - Piss


----------



## thejuicyone

Piss - Pies


----------



## Grandi Floras

Pies - vies


----------



## mel

vies = save


----------



## Grandi Floras

save - rave


----------



## george83

Rave - Cave


----------



## Timberwolf

cave - Dave


----------



## mel

dave- lead


----------



## Timberwolf

lead - bead


----------



## george83

Bead - Head


----------



## Timberwolf

head - read


----------



## swamptoad

read - dire


----------



## Grandi Floras

dire - wire


----------



## swamptoad

wire - ride


----------



## Grandi Floras

ride - hide


----------



## swamptoad

hide - head


----------



## Grandi Floras

head - mead


----------



## Adamantoise

Grandi Floras said:


> head - mead



mead - damn


----------



## george83

Damn - Made


----------



## Adamantoise

Made - Deem


----------



## george83

Deem - Weed


----------



## Adamantoise

Weed - Weds


----------



## george83

Weds - Seed


----------



## mel

seed- eden


----------



## Timberwolf

eden - Dean


----------



## Grandi Floras

Dean - Lean


----------



## Timberwolf

lean - Sean


----------



## Grandi Floras

Sean - bean


----------



## Adamantoise

Grandi Floras said:


> *Sean - bean*



Bean - Name

I C WUT U DID THAR.


----------



## Timberwolf

name - lame


----------



## george83

Lame - Fame


----------



## Adamantoise

george83 said:


> Lame - Fame



fame - safe


----------



## george83

Safe - Face


----------



## Adamantoise

george83 said:


> Safe - Face



face - cane

'evening,George-How're things?


----------



## george83

Cane - Neck

Evening, things are ok here in the george and bexy household thank you .


----------



## mel

neck= jerk


----------



## deepreflection

jerk -- jeer


----------



## Timberwolf

jeer - peer


----------



## Grandi Floras

peer - deer


----------



## Timberwolf

deer - Meer


----------



## Grandi Floras

Meer - peer (pressure)


----------



## swamptoad

peer - ripe


----------



## Timberwolf

ripe - grip


----------



## Grandi Floras

grip - drip


----------



## Timberwolf

drip - trip


----------



## Miss Liz

trip - trap


----------



## MatthewB

trap - rape


----------



## Timberwolf

rape - rope


----------



## Grandi Floras

rope - cope


----------



## MatthewB

cope - cape


----------



## Timberwolf

cape -peak


----------



## Grandi Floras

peak - weak


----------



## george83

Weak - Week


----------



## Timberwolf

week - peek


----------



## thejuicyone

peek - poke


----------



## pdesil071189

Poke = Puke


----------



## Timberwolf

puke - duke


----------



## deepreflection

duke -- kudu


----------



## Grandi Floras

kudu - duck


----------



## MatthewB

duck - deck


----------



## pdesil071189

Deck = Peck


----------



## steadydecline

Peck = Puck


----------



## pdesil071189

Puck = Cups


----------



## george83

Cups - Pups


----------



## MatthewB

Pups - Scup


----------



## Grandi Floras

Scup - such


----------



## pdesil071189

Such = Suck


----------



## Grandi Floras

Suck - scud


----------



## pdesil071189

Scud = Duck


----------



## Grandi Floras

Duck - dock


----------



## pdesil071189

Dock = Lock


----------



## Grandi Floras

Lock - cold


----------



## pdesil071189

Cold = Colt


----------



## Grandi Floras

Colt -jolt


----------



## pdesil071189

Jolt = Told


----------



## MatthewB

told - toad


----------



## Timberwolf

toad - load


----------



## pdesil071189

Load = Lard


----------



## Grandi Floras

Lard - bard


----------



## pdesil071189

Bard - Card


----------



## Grandi Floras

Card - yard


----------



## pdesil071189

yard - dart


----------



## Grandi Floras

dart - dare


----------



## Miss Liz

dare - dark


----------



## Kouskous

dark-rake


----------



## Grandi Floras

rake - fake


----------



## BMOC

fake - kale


----------



## Grandi Floras

kale - Yale


----------



## Timberwolf

Yale - pale


----------



## nitewriter

pale = real


----------



## Timberwolf

real - teal


----------



## BMOC

teal - lane


----------



## Grandi Floras

lane - pane


----------



## nitewriter

pane = pale


----------



## Grandi Floras

pale - pear


----------



## nitewriter

pear - pier


----------



## Adamantoise

pier - sire


----------



## Timberwolf

sire - dire


----------



## Grandi Floras

dire - wire


----------



## Timberwolf

wire - mire


----------



## BMOC

mire - rein


----------



## Timberwolf

rein - nore


----------



## Grandi Floras

nore - pore


----------



## Timberwolf

pore - vore


----------



## Grandi Floras

vore - Lore


----------



## Adamantoise

Lore - Roll


----------



## Miss Liz

roll - doll


----------



## Timberwolf

doll - poll


----------



## Grandi Floras

poll - Plot


----------



## BMOC

plot - loft


----------



## Grandi Floras

loft - lift


----------



## Adamantoise

lift - till


----------



## Miss Liz

till - tile


----------



## Grandi Floras

tile - bile


----------



## george83

Bile- File


----------



## Timberwolf

file - mile


----------



## Grandi Floras

mile - limb


----------



## Timberwolf

limb - limp


----------



## deepreflection

limp -- plum


----------



## VVET

plum - mule


----------



## swamptoad

mule - lame


----------



## Miss Liz

lame - fame


----------



## swamptoad

fame - meal


----------



## Timberwolf

meal - deal

Hi swamps!


----------



## Grandi Floras

deal - leak


----------



## Grandi Floras

leak -meak


----------



## Timberwolf

meak - beak


----------



## Grandi Floras

beak - teak


----------



## Grandi Floras

teak - kept


----------



## deepreflection

kept - peat


----------



## Timberwolf

peat - neat


----------



## Grandi Floras

neat - teal


----------



## Timberwolf

teal - seal


----------



## Grandi Floras

seal - leaf


----------



## Timberwolf

leaf - deaf


----------



## swamptoad

deaf - fate


----------



## Adamantoise

fate - take


----------



## Grandi Floras

take - fake


----------



## george83

Fake - Cake


----------



## Grandi Floras

Cake - cape


----------



## swamptoad

cape - pica


----------



## george83

Pica - Pair


----------



## Grandi Floras

Pair - lair


----------



## swamptoad

lair - airs


----------



## Adamantoise

airs - sail


----------



## Timberwolf

sail - nail


----------



## Grandi Floras

nail - mail


----------



## Adamantoise

Grandi Floras said:


> nail - mail



mail - maul


----------



## Grandi Floras

maul - haul


----------



## Adamantoise

Grandi Floras said:


> maul - haul



haul -lush


----------



## deepreflection

lush -- slut

since it was the first word that came to mind it had to be played.


----------



## Grandi Floras

slut - lute


----------



## Adamantoise

lute - cute


----------



## george83

Cute - Tech


----------



## Adamantoise

Tech - Chef


----------



## swamptoad

Chef - Etch


----------



## Adamantoise

swamptoad said:


> Chef - Etch



etch - them


----------



## Grandi Floras

them - math


----------



## george83

Math - Path


----------



## Timberwolf

path - pats


----------



## Grandi Floras

pats - stag


----------



## Timberwolf

stag - slag


----------



## Grandi Floras

slag - swag


----------



## Adamantoise

swag - jaws


----------



## nitewriter

jaws - swat


----------



## george83

Swat - Wait


----------



## nitewriter

Wait -Twit


----------



## Adamantoise

Twit - Twin


----------



## nitewriter

Twin - Newt


----------



## Timberwolf

newt - news


----------



## george83

News - Went


----------



## nitewriter

Went - Wane


----------



## Adamantoise

Wane - amen


----------



## nitewriter

Amen - Ream


----------



## Timberwolf

ream - real


----------



## george83

Real - Seal


----------



## Adamantoise

Seal - Alps


----------



## Grandi Floras

Alps - pale


----------



## george83

Pale - Pile


----------



## Timberwolf

pile - file


----------



## Grandi Floras

file - bile


----------



## Adamantoise

Grandi Floras said:


> file - bile



bile - lime


----------



## Miss Liz

lime - like


----------



## pdesil071189

Like = Lite


----------



## nitewriter

Lite - Tire


----------



## pdesil071189

Tire - Time


----------



## Grandi Floras

Time - Mime


----------



## nitewriter

Mime - Mine


----------



## pdesil071189

mine - line


----------



## Timberwolf

line - dine


----------



## pdesil071189

dine - diet


----------



## Timberwolf

diet - died


----------



## pdesil071189

died - dime


----------



## Timberwolf

dime - lime


----------



## Adamantoise

lime - mine


----------



## Timberwolf

mine - dime


----------



## Grandi Floras

dime - diet


----------



## nitewriter

diet - bite


----------



## deepreflection

bite - rite


----------



## pdesil071189

rite - tear


----------



## nitewriter

tear - reap


----------



## Grandi Floras

reap - heap


----------



## Timberwolf

heap - leap


----------



## Grandi Floras

leap - lept


----------



## Timberwolf

lept - kelp


----------



## nitewriter

kelp - plea


----------



## Grandi Floras

plea - flea


----------



## Adamantoise

Grandi Floras said:


> plea - flea



flea - sale


----------



## MzDeeZyre

sale - save


----------



## Adamantoise

save - rave


----------



## nitewriter

rave - vane


----------



## Miss Liz

vane - cane


----------



## Grandi Floras

cane - wane


----------



## LovelyLiz

wane - wine


----------



## MzDeeZyre

wine - dine


----------



## nitewriter

dine - need


----------



## Timberwolf

need - seed


----------



## Adamantoise

seed - dose


----------



## nitewriter

dose - soda


----------



## Grandi Floras

soda - Yoda


----------



## Miss Liz

Yoda - yoga


----------



## LovelyLiz

yoga - goat


----------



## Grandi Floras

goat - moat


----------



## Grandi Floras

moat - boat


----------



## nitewriter

boat - beat


----------



## LovelyLiz

beat - meat :eat2:


----------



## Grandi Floras

meat - feat


----------



## Adamantoise

feat - team


----------



## nitewriter

team - mete


----------



## Timberwolf

mete - mere


----------



## Adamantoise

Mere - Mare


----------



## nitewriter

mare - mire


----------



## Adamantoise

mire - rise


----------



## Timberwolf

rise - wise


----------



## swamptoad

wise - sews


----------



## nitewriter

sews - west


----------



## Timberwolf

west - vest


----------



## Adamantoise

Vest - Save


----------



## nitewriter

Save - Sear


----------



## Adamantoise

Sear - rasp


----------



## Timberwolf

rasp - rash



Hi Tom. What's up with that great anger stuff?


----------



## nitewriter

rash - sash


----------



## Timberwolf

sash - lash


----------



## Adamantoise

Timberwolf said:


> sash - lash



lash - salt


----------



## nitewriter

salt - past


----------



## pdesil071189

past - tape


----------



## nitewriter

tape - tear


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> tape - tear



tear - meat


----------



## LovelyLiz

meat - time


----------



## nitewriter

time - rite


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> time - rite



rite - fret


----------



## nitewriter

fret - fire


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> fret - fire



fire - life


----------



## nitewriter

life - tile


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> life - tile



Tile - Time


----------



## nitewriter

time - exit


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> time - exit



exit - tide


----------



## nitewriter

tide - dice


----------



## Adamantoise

dice - cite


----------



## nitewriter

cite - city


----------



## Adamantoise

city - itch


----------



## nitewriter

itch - chat


----------



## Adamantoise

chat - tact


----------



## nitewriter

tact - pact


----------



## Timberwolf

pact - pace


----------



## Adamantoise

pace - each


----------



## nitewriter

each - chat


----------



## Adamantoise

chat - bath


----------



## BBWbonnie

bath- path


----------



## nitewriter

path - chap


----------



## BBWbonnie

chap- clap


----------



## nitewriter

clap - plan


----------



## Timberwolf

plan - clan


----------



## nitewriter

clan - lane


----------



## Adamantoise

lane - pale


----------



## LeoGibson

pale - pane


----------



## Adamantoise

Pane - Name


----------



## littlefairywren

name - earn


----------



## nitewriter

earn - bean


----------



## Sweetie

bean - neat


----------



## littlefairywren

neat - next


----------



## Sweetie

next - text


----------



## Timberwolf

text - tent


----------



## Sweetie

tent - rent


----------



## littlefairywren

rent - nerd


----------



## nitewriter

nerd - darn


----------



## littlefairywren

darn - drat


----------



## Sweetie

drat - data


----------



## nitewriter

data - date:wubu:


----------



## Sweetie

date - late


----------



## nitewriter

late - tell


----------



## Sweetie

tell - tall


----------



## BBWbonnie

tall - fall


----------



## Sweetie

fall - fail


----------



## nitewriter

fail - tail


----------



## littlefairywren

tail - tilt


----------



## Sweetie

tilt - lift


----------



## nitewriter

lift - felt


----------



## littlefairywren

felt - deft


----------



## Timberwolf

deft - feud


----------



## Sweetie

feud - dupe


----------



## littlefairywren

dupe - duel


----------



## Sweetie

duel - lure


----------



## littlefairywren

lure - rues


----------



## Sweetie

rues - rude


----------



## Adamantoise

rude - user


----------



## Sweetie

user - sore


----------



## nitewriter

sore - wore


----------



## Adamantoise

wore - rode


----------



## Sweetie

rode - mode


----------



## Adamantoise

mode - dime


----------



## nitewriter

dime - time


----------



## rockhound225

time - rime


----------



## Sweetie

rime - wire


----------



## nitewriter

wire - wife


----------



## Sweetie

wife - flew


----------



## rockhound225

flew - welt


----------



## Sweetie

welt - wilt


----------



## BBWbonnie

wilt- will


----------



## Sweetie

will - pill


----------



## nitewriter

pill - pile


----------



## Sweetie

pile - peel


----------



## Timberwolf

peel - reel


----------



## Adamantoise

reel - lure

Happy New Year,guys and gals. :happy:


----------



## Sweetie

lure - rude


----------



## Timberwolf

rude - nude :blink:


----------



## nitewriter

nude - rune


----------



## Timberwolf

rune - rule


----------



## Sweetie

rule - lore


----------



## willowmoon

lore - rope


----------



## Sweetie

rope - pole


----------



## rockhound225

pole - loop


----------



## Sweetie

loop - coop


----------



## Timberwolf

coop - cops


----------



## pegz

cops ~ spot


----------



## Adamantoise

spot - mops


----------



## Timberwolf

mops - stop


----------



## pegz

stop ~ port


----------



## Timberwolf

port - sort


----------



## Sweetie

sort- tour


----------



## willowmoon

tour - sour


----------



## pegz

sour ~ rose


----------



## nitewriter

rose - sort


----------



## Sweetie

sort - root


----------



## willowmoon

root - tool


----------



## Timberwolf

tool - fool


----------



## Sweetie

fool - loop


----------



## Timberwolf

loop - ploy


----------



## Sweetie

ploy - plot


----------



## pegz

plot ~ toil


----------



## willowmoon

toil - list


----------



## rockhound225

list - mist


----------



## Sweetie

mist - stem


----------



## nitewriter

stem - tome


----------



## Sweetie

tome - rote


----------



## littlefairywren

rote - toke


----------



## Adamantoise

toke - poet


----------



## Timberwolf

poet - toes


----------



## willowmoon

toes - pots


----------



## Timberwolf

pots - bellies

er, no, that were too many letters...

pots - step


----------



## Sweetie

Timberwolf said:


> pots - bellies
> 
> er, no, that were too many letters...
> 
> pots - step



Love me them pot bellies! 

Step - pens


----------



## nitewriter

pens - snip


----------



## willowmoon

snip - spun


----------



## rockhound225

spun - buns


----------



## Sweetie

buns - bans


----------



## Adamantoise

bans - stab


----------



## Sweetie

stab - bait


----------



## Adamantoise

bait - bite


----------



## Sweetie

bite - bike


----------



## littlefairywren

bike - hike


----------



## Fattitude1

hike~ kite


----------



## littlefairywren

kite - time


----------



## nitewriter

time - mist


----------



## willowmoon

mist - slim


----------



## nitewriter

slim - lime


----------



## Sweetie

lime - mite


----------



## littlefairywren

mite - tide


----------



## Adamantoise

tide - side


----------



## nitewriter

side - diet


----------



## Sweetie

diet - dire


----------



## littlefairywren

dire - mire


----------



## willowmoon

mire - sire


----------



## Sweetie

sire - rose


----------



## willowmoon

rose - zero


----------



## Sweetie

zero - hero


----------



## nitewriter

hero - heir


----------



## littlefairywren

heir - hers


----------



## BBWbonnie

Hers-hire


----------



## Sweetie

hire - ride


----------



## littlefairywren

ride - dare


----------



## Adamantoise

dare - date


----------



## nitewriter

date - feat


----------



## littlefairywren

feat - fast


----------



## Adamantoise

fast - stab


----------



## willowmoon

stab - best


----------



## big_lad27

best - stem


----------



## littlefairywren

stem - temp


----------



## pegz

temp - time


----------



## Adamantoise

time - mote


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

mote ~ tote


----------



## Adamantoise

tote - dote


----------



## Sweetie

dote - toad


----------



## littlefairywren

toad - alto


----------



## Adamantoise

alto - coal


----------



## Sweetie

coal - lace


----------



## nitewriter

lace - cola


----------



## littlefairywren

cola - lock


----------



## nitewriter

lock - lick


----------



## Adamantoise

lick - pick


----------



## littlefairywren

pick - peck


----------



## Adamantoise

peck - deck


----------



## littlefairywren

deck - cede


----------



## willowmoon

cede - dice


----------



## Sweetie

dice - side


----------



## Adamantoise

side - edit


----------



## willowmoon

edit - dive


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

dive - evil


----------



## pegz

evil ~ life


----------



## snuggletiger

Life~~Fife


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

Fife - Fine


----------



## pegz

fine ~ nice


----------



## Adamantoise

nice - dine


----------



## Fattitude1

dine~ dean


----------



## nitewriter

dean - wade


----------



## willowmoon

wade - draw


----------



## pegz

draw ~ raid


----------



## pegz

hello? anyone out there?


----------



## nitewriter

raid - dray


----------



## Sweetie

dray - raid


----------



## pegz

raid ~ dare


----------



## nitewriter

dare - area


----------



## Adamantoise

area - rage


----------



## pegz

rage ~ gape


----------



## willowmoon

gape - pegs


----------



## pegz

pegs ~ pest


----------



## littlefairywren

pest - stew


----------



## pegz

stew ~ welt


----------



## Adamantoise

welt - tile


----------



## Weirdo890

tile - tilt


----------



## pegz

tilt ~ lite


----------



## Adamantoise

lite - lice


----------



## pegz

lice ~ clip


----------



## willowmoon

clip - pile


----------



## pegz

pile ~ lips


----------



## littlefairywren

lips - spit


----------



## Weirdo890

spit - tops


----------



## BBWbonnie

tops- pops


----------



## nitewriter

pops - posh


----------



## willowmoon

posh - hips


----------



## littlefairywren

hips - spin


----------



## nitewriter

spin - span


----------



## Weirdo890

span - scan


----------



## littlefairywren

scan - sand


----------



## Weirdo890

sand - dons


----------



## pegz

dons ~ snow


----------



## Adamantoise

snow - news


----------



## Weirdo890

news - swan


----------



## pegz

swan ~ snap


----------



## Weirdo890

snap - snip


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

snip ~ slip


----------



## Weirdo890

slip - slit


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

slit ~ clit


----------



## pegz

clit ~ lick


----------



## littlefairywren

lick - lice


----------



## pegz

lice ~ lies


----------



## Adamantoise

lies - soil


----------



## littlefairywren

soil - lops


----------



## Sweetie

lops - pals


----------



## littlefairywren

pals - salt


----------



## Sweetie

salt - talc


----------



## pegz

talc ~ clap


----------



## Weirdo890

clap - pals


----------



## pegz

pals ~ slip


----------



## Adamantoise

slip - plus


----------



## Fattitude1

plus~ spud


----------



## pegz

spud ~ dupe


----------



## Adamantoise

dupe - duel


----------



## pegz

duel ~ lube


----------



## Adamantoise

lube - lobe


----------



## pegz

lobe ~ boil


----------



## Adamantoise

boil - coil


----------



## littlefairywren

coil - lock


----------



## Adamantoise

lock - calk


----------



## pegz

calk ~ lace


----------



## Adamantoise

lace - male


----------



## Weirdo890

male - mail


----------



## Adamantoise

mail - limb


----------



## pegz

limb ~ milk


----------



## Adamantoise

milk - lime


----------



## pegz

lime ~ meal

(took everything I had to not post milf)


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> lime ~ meal
> 
> (took everything I had to not post milf)



meal - meat

lol


----------



## Weirdo890

meat - eats


----------



## pegz

eats ~ arts


----------



## Adamantoise

arts - arcs


----------



## willowmoon

arcs - care


----------



## nitewriter

care - cart


----------



## pegz

cart ~ race


----------



## Sweetie

race - pare


----------



## littlefairywren

pare - pram


----------



## Adamantoise

pram - mart


----------



## littlefairywren

mart - tart


----------



## Sweetie

tart - tort


----------



## willowmoon

tort - torn


----------



## Sweetie

torn - note


----------



## Adamantoise

note - lone


----------



## Sweetie

lone - loan


----------



## Adamantoise

loan - aloe


----------



## pegz

aloe ~ male


----------



## Adamantoise

male - pale


----------



## Sweetie

pale - leak


----------



## willowmoon

leak - peak


----------



## Sweetie

peak - peck


----------



## pegz

peck ~ kept


----------



## willowmoon

kept - pike


----------



## Sweetie

pike - like


----------



## Timberwolf

like - hike


----------



## pegz

hike ~ kite


----------



## Adamantoise

kite - pike


----------



## Timberwolf

pike - bike


----------



## pegz

bike ~ bile


----------



## bigpapi4u

Bile -Bill


----------



## Sweetie

bill - till


----------



## rockhound225

till - tile


----------



## Adamantoise

tile - late


----------



## Fattitude1

late~ lane


----------



## Sweetie

lane - dean


----------



## Fattitude1

dean~ near


----------



## Timberwolf

near - fear


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

fear-reef


----------



## Fattitude1

reef~ beef
reef~ reed

(I couldn't decide, you choose which one)


----------



## Sweetie

reed - dare


----------



## bigpapi4u

Dare-dart 
T


----------



## Fattitude1

dart~ trap


----------



## bigpapi4u

Trap -crap


----------



## littlefairywren

crap - arcs


----------



## Fattitude1

arcs~ race


----------



## Adamantoise

race - crag


----------



## littlefairywren

crag - grab


----------



## Adamantoise

grab - crab


----------



## big_lad27

crab - bark


----------



## bigpapi4u

Bark -dark


----------



## Fattitude1

dark~ darn


----------



## willowmoon

darn - yarn


----------



## Fattitude1

yarn~ yawn


----------



## Adamantoise

yawn - wand


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

wand ~ wang


----------



## Adamantoise

wang - wane


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

wane ~ want


----------



## Timberwolf

want - rant


----------



## Fattitude1

rant~ turn


----------



## Timberwolf

turn - burn


----------



## Fattitude1

burn~ born


----------



## nitewriter

born - norm


----------



## Timberwolf

norm - room


----------



## nitewriter

room - roam


----------



## Fattitude1

roam~ moat


----------



## Timberwolf

moat - mate


----------



## Fattitude1

mate~ term


----------



## Timberwolf

term - team


----------



## nitewriter

team - amen


----------



## Timberwolf

amen - mare


----------



## Adamantoise

mare - made


----------



## nitewriter

made - mend


----------



## Adamantoise

mend - mind


----------



## nitewriter

mind - dime


----------



## Timberwolf

dime - lime


----------



## Fattitude1

lime~ melt


----------



## nitewriter

melt - malt :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

malt - lamp


----------



## BBWbonnie

Lamp~pale


----------



## nitewriter

pale - pelt


----------



## Adamantoise

pelt - plot


----------



## Fattitude1

plot~ tops


----------



## nitewriter

tops - spit


----------



## Timberwolf

spit - tits (the birds )


----------



## Fattitude1

tits~ tins


----------



## nitewriter

tins - snot


----------



## Timberwolf

snot - spot


----------



## nitewriter

spot - pose


----------



## Timberwolf

pose - rose


----------



## nitewriter

rose - sole


----------



## Fattitude1

sole~ leis


----------



## Fattitude1

leis~ sled


----------



## Timberwolf

sled - lead


----------



## Fattitude1

lead~ lard


----------



## Weirdo890

lard - drat


----------



## Adamantoise

drat - raid


----------



## littlefairywren

raid - aids


----------



## nitewriter

aids - sail


----------



## Adamantoise

sail - lids


----------



## Weirdo890

lids - lads


----------



## Timberwolf

lads - lady


----------



## Fattitude1

lady~ deal


----------



## Timberwolf

deal - real


----------



## Fattitude1

real~ teal


----------



## Sweetie

teal - alto


----------



## Fattitude1

alto~ late


----------



## Fattitude1

late~ last


----------



## Sweetie

last - cast


----------



## Fattitude1

cast~ cart


----------



## Sweetie

cart - dart


----------



## Fattitude1

dart~ trod


----------



## Sweetie

trod - dirt


----------



## Fattitude1

dirt~ tire


----------



## Sweetie

tire - mire


----------



## Fattitude1

mire~ rims


----------



## Sweetie

rims - iris


----------



## Fattitude1

iris~ risk


----------



## Sweetie

risk - kiss


----------



## Weirdo890

kiss - miss


----------



## Timberwolf

miss - diss


----------



## Sweetie

diss - disk


----------



## Fattitude1

disk~ skin:smitten:


----------



## Sweetie

skin - kind


----------



## Fattitude1

kind~ dine


----------



## Sweetie

dine - need


----------



## Fattitude1

need~ dean


----------



## Weirdo890

dean - bean


----------



## Fattitude1

bean~ name


----------



## Weirdo890

name - Nemo


----------



## Fattitude1

Nemo~ mean


----------



## Weirdo890

mean - bean


----------



## Fattitude1

bean~ near


----------



## Weirdo890

near - fear


----------



## Sweetie

fear - area


----------



## Weirdo890

area - aria


----------



## Sweetie

aria - arid


----------



## melinda333

arid - dire


----------



## Weirdo890

dire - fire


----------



## Sweetie

fire - rein


----------



## Weirdo890

rein - rain


----------



## littlefairywren

rain - airs


----------



## Weirdo890

airs - aids


----------



## Fattitude1

aids~ aims


----------



## melinda333

aims - said


----------



## Sweetie

said - raid


----------



## Weirdo890

raid - ride


----------



## Sweetie

ride - diet


----------



## Weirdo890

diet - dire


----------



## Sweetie

dire - rile


----------



## Fattitude1

rile~ file


----------



## Sweetie

file - feel


----------



## Weirdo890

feel - feet


----------



## Fattitude1

feet~ tree


----------



## melinda333

tree - free


----------



## Sweetie

free - reed


----------



## Fattitude1

reed~ dare


----------



## Sweetie

dare - care


----------



## Fattitude1

care~ read


----------



## Sweetie

read - dead


----------



## melinda333

dead ~ lead


----------



## Sweetie

lead - lard


----------



## melinda333

lard ~ read


----------



## Sweetie

read - dale


----------



## nitewriter

dale - lady


----------



## Fattitude1

lady~ lads


----------



## nitewriter

lads - said


----------



## Fattitude1

said~ diva


----------



## nitewriter

diva - dial


----------



## Oona

dial - dual


----------



## nitewriter

dual - lead


----------



## Fattitude1

lead~ sale


----------



## Sweetie

sale - late


----------



## Adamantoise

late - lace


----------



## Fattitude1

lace~ clam


----------



## Sweetie

clam - lame


----------



## Fattitude1

lame~ mail


----------



## Sweetie

mail - fail


----------



## Fattitude1

fail~ tail


----------



## Sweetie

tail - late


----------



## Adamantoise

late - lake


----------



## Sweetie

lake - beak


----------



## Fattitude1

beak~ cake


----------



## Sweetie

cake - came


----------



## nitewriter

came - amen


----------



## Sweetie

amen - mine


----------



## Fattitude1

mine~ mink


----------



## Sweetie

mink - kind


----------



## Fattitude1

kind~ dine:eat1:


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Dine - dent


----------



## Fattitude1

dent~ dean


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Dean - need


----------



## Fattitude1

need~ even


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Even - vent


----------



## Fattitude1

vent~ vein


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Vein - live


----------



## Sweetie

live - five


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Five - file


----------



## Sweetie

file - live


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Live - lice


----------



## Fattitude1

lice~ lies


----------



## Sweetie

lies - sale


----------



## Weirdo890

sale - late


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Late - tail


----------



## Sweetie

tail - toil


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Toil - oils


----------



## Sweetie

oils - boil


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Boil - idol


----------



## Weirdo890

idol - dole


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Dole - lead


----------



## Weirdo890

lead - dean


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Dean - nerd


----------



## Fattitude1

nerd~ darn


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Darn - yarn


----------



## Weirdo890

yarn - rain


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Rain - pain


----------



## Weirdo890

pain - pine


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Pine - nips


----------



## Weirdo890

nips - naps


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Naps - pens


----------



## Fattitude1

pens~ send


----------



## Weirdo890

send - bend


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Bend - bent


----------



## Sweetie

bent - bunt


----------



## Fattitude1

bunt~ tuba


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Tuba - boat


----------



## Weirdo890

boat - tabs


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Tabs - taps


----------



## Fattitude1

taps~ pets


----------



## Adamantoise

pets - pegs


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Pegs - gaps


----------



## Adamantoise

gaps - stag


----------



## Fattitude1

stag~ star


----------



## Fattitude1

star~ rest


----------



## Fattitude1

rest~ tear


----------



## big_lad27

tear - rare


----------



## Fattitude1

rare~ care


----------



## Adamantoise

care - pear


----------



## Fattitude1

pear~ rear :smitten:


----------



## greenforrest22

rear---fear


----------



## greenforrest22

fear---mare


----------



## greenforrest22

mare---bare


----------



## greenforrest22

bare---beer


----------



## greenforrest22

beer---leer


----------



## greenforrest22

leer---seer


----------



## greenforrest22

seer---sear


----------



## greenforrest22

sear---seal


----------



## greenforrest22

seal---seat


----------



## greenforrest22

seat---beat


----------



## greenforrest22

beat---beet


----------



## Fattitude1

beet~ beer


----------



## greenforrest22

beer---bear


----------



## greenforrest22

bear---dear


----------



## greenforrest22

dear---date


----------



## greenforrest22

date---mate


----------



## greenforrest22

mate---make


----------



## greenforrest22

make---meal


----------



## greenforrest22

meal---lamb


----------



## greenforrest22

lamb---male


----------



## greenforrest22

male---mail


----------



## greenforrest22

mail---wail


----------



## greenforrest22

wail---rail


----------



## Fattitude1

rail~ rain


----------



## Fattitude1

rain~ near


----------



## Adamantoise

near - darn


----------



## nitewriter

darn - raid


----------



## Fattitude1

raid~ said


----------



## nitewriter

said - dish


----------



## Adamantoise

dish - disc


----------



## MsugarNspice

disc -- slid


----------



## nitewriter

slid - lisp


----------



## Fattitude1

lisp~ plus


----------



## nitewriter

plus - lust:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Fattitude1

lust~ tush:wubu::smitten::bow:


----------



## Weirdo890

tush - mush


----------



## nitewriter

mush - sham


----------



## Weirdo890

sham - slam


----------



## Adamantoise

slam - arms


----------



## Fattitude1

arms~ star


----------



## Weirdo890

star - stir


----------



## Adamantoise

stir - risk


----------



## Weirdo890

risk - kiss


----------



## Fattitude1

kiss~ skin :smitten:


----------



## Fattitude1

skin~ sins


----------



## Adamantoise

sins - ions


----------



## Fattitude1

ions~ snow


----------



## nitewriter

snow - show


----------



## Adamantoise

show - wash


----------



## nitewriter

wash - shag


----------



## SprocketRocket

shag - hats


----------



## Adamantoise

hats - spat


----------



## Fattitude1

spat~ spot


----------



## Adamantoise

spot - soot


----------



## SprocketRocket

soot - root


----------



## Adamantoise

root - moot


----------



## Fattitude1

moot~ tomb


----------



## nitewriter

tomb - atom


----------



## Adamantoise

atom - omit


----------



## Fattitude1

omit~ tomb


----------



## Adamantoise

tomb - mobs


----------



## SprocketRocket

mobs - boom


----------



## Adamantoise

boom - oboe


----------



## SprocketRocket

oboe - oreo


----------



## Adamantoise

oreo - rode


----------



## SprocketRocket

rode - dire


----------



## Adamantoise

dire - rile


----------



## Fattitude1

rile~ tire


----------



## nitewriter

tire - weir


----------



## luvmybhm

weir-ride


----------



## nitewriter

ride - diet


----------



## luvmybhm

diet (should be banned as a dirty 4 letter word) -item


----------



## nitewriter

item - omit


----------



## luvmybhm

omit-trio


----------



## nitewriter

trio - rote


----------



## RabbitScorpion

rote - tort


----------



## nitewriter

tort - torn


----------



## Fattitude1

torn~ rent


----------



## nitewriter

rent - newt


----------



## kizzylove

newt - west


----------



## nitewriter

west - stow


----------



## Fattitude1

stow~ town


----------



## Adamantoise

town - worn


----------



## kizzylove

worn - crow


----------



## nitewriter

crow - crop


----------



## Adamantoise

crop - rope


----------



## nitewriter

rope - open


----------



## Adamantoise

open - neon


----------



## nitewriter

neon - once


----------



## Fattitude1

once~ coin


----------



## nitewriter

coin - into


----------



## Fattitude1

into~ tone


----------



## nitewriter

tone - wont


----------



## Fattitude1

wont~ down


----------



## nitewriter

down - dawn


----------



## Fattitude1

dawn~ wind


----------



## nitewriter

wind - :eat1: dine :eat1:


----------



## Adamantoise

dine - pine


----------



## nitewriter

pine - nice


----------



## swamptoad

nice - cire


----------



## nitewriter

cire - tier


----------



## swamptoad

tier - rive


----------



## Fattitude1

rive~ jive


----------



## swamptoad

Jive - Veil


----------



## nitewriter

veil - :wubu::smitten:love:smitten::wubu:


----------



## swamptoad

love - over :doh:


----------



## nitewriter

over - redo


----------



## swamptoad

Redo - Dire


----------



## nitewriter

dire - diet :shocked:


----------



## swamptoad

diet - dote


----------



## nitewriter

dote - toad


----------



## swamptoad

toad :happy: - dots . . . . . . . . .


----------



## nitewriter

dots - stop


----------



## swamptoad

stop - poet


----------



## nitewriter

poet - poem


----------



## swamptoad

poem - mole


----------



## nitewriter

mole - omen


----------



## Timberwolf

omen - Oman


----------



## Fattitude1

Oman~ mane


----------



## nitewriter

mane - anew


----------



## Timberwolf

anew - knew


----------



## swamptoad

knew - when


----------



## nitewriter

when - whet


----------



## swamptoad

whey - chew


----------



## nitewriter

chew - chef


----------



## swamptoad

chef - heft


----------



## nitewriter

heft - fate


----------



## Fattitude1

fate ~ tear


----------



## nitewriter

tear - brat


----------



## swamptoad

brat - mart


----------



## nitewriter

mart - trap


----------



## swamptoad

Trap - Tsar


----------



## nitewriter

Tsar - cart


----------



## swamptoad

cart - arcs


----------



## nitewriter

arcs - scan


----------



## Fattitude1

scan~ sand


----------



## swamptoad

sand - pans


----------



## nitewriter

pans - spin


----------



## swamptoad

spin - pons


----------



## nitewriter

pons - puns


----------



## Adamantoise

puns - snip


----------



## swamptoad

snip - psis


----------



## nitewriter

psis - tips


----------



## Adamantoise

tips = stop


----------



## nitewriter

stop - past


----------



## Weirdo890

past - step


----------



## swamptoad

step - etas


----------



## nitewriter

etas - site


----------



## kizzylove

site - item


----------



## nitewriter

item - meat


----------



## Saisha

meat - meet


----------



## nitewriter

meet - emit


----------



## Saisha

emit - mite


----------



## nitewriter

mite - term


----------



## Saisha

term - tier


----------



## nitewriter

tier - tile


----------



## kizzylove

tile - life


----------



## nitewriter

life - film


----------



## kizzylove

film - flem


----------



## nitewriter

flem - flea


----------



## kizzylove

flea - flag


----------



## Saisha

flag - gale


----------



## kizzylove

gale - late


----------



## nitewriter

late - flat


----------



## Saisha

flat - loaf


----------



## nitewriter

loaf - foam


----------



## kizzylove

foam - moan


----------



## nitewriter

moan - mean


----------



## kizzylove

mean -team


----------



## nitewriter

team - east


----------



## kizzylove

east - rate


----------



## Saisha

rate - teas


----------



## nitewriter

teas - heat


----------



## Saisha

heat - hats


----------



## kizzylove

hats - stab


----------



## Saisha

stab - boat


----------



## kizzylove

boat - bait


----------



## nitewriter

bait - wait


----------



## Saisha

wait - twas


----------



## nitewriter

twas - stay


----------



## Saisha

stay - star


----------



## nitewriter

star - rest


----------



## Saisha

rest - best


----------



## kizzylove

best - beat


----------



## Deacone

beat - bean


----------



## nitewriter

bean - wean


----------



## Fattitude1

wean~ wren


----------



## kizzylove

wren - news


----------



## Deacone

news - swan


----------



## Saisha

swan - wane


----------



## nitewriter

wane - anew


----------



## nitewriter

wane - want


----------



## Saisha

want - ants


----------



## kizzylove

ants - nuts


----------



## Saisha

nuts - turn


----------



## nitewriter

turn - yurt


----------



## Timberwolf

yurt - hurt


----------



## Saisha

hurt - curt


----------



## nitewriter

curt - true


----------



## Saisha

true - trey


----------



## nitewriter

trey - year


----------



## Saisha

year - nary


----------



## nitewriter

nary - barn


----------



## Saisha

barn - rain


----------



## nitewriter

rain - rind


----------



## Saisha

rind - rain


----------



## nitewriter

rain - raid


----------



## Saisha

raid - dare


----------



## nitewriter

dare - real


----------



## Saisha

real - area


----------



## nitewriter

area - acre


----------



## Fattitude1

acre~ arcs


----------



## nitewriter

arcs - soar


----------



## kizzylove

soar - rose


----------



## nitewriter

rose - rest


----------



## Saisha

rest - tier


----------



## nitewriter

tier - diet


----------



## Saisha

diet - teed


----------



## nitewriter

teed - date:batting:


----------



## Saisha

date - data


----------



## Adamantoise

data - dart


----------



## nitewriter

dart - turd


----------



## rockhound225

turd - hurt


----------



## Fattitude1

hurt~ Thor


----------



## Saisha

Thor - sort


----------



## nitewriter

sort - host


----------



## Saisha

host - shoo


----------



## Timberwolf

shoo - hoot


----------



## nitewriter

hoot - shot


----------



## Saisha

shot - snot


----------



## nitewriter

snot - nose


----------



## Timberwolf

nose - rose

A rosey nose? :blink:


----------



## nitewriter

rose - tore


----------



## Saisha

tore - lore


----------



## nitewriter

lore - real


----------



## Saisha

real - reel


----------



## nitewriter

reel - tree


----------



## Saisha

tree - trey


----------



## nitewriter

trey - yeti


----------



## Fattitude1

yeti~ tiny


----------



## Saisha

tiny - tine


----------



## nitewriter

tine - next


----------



## Fattitude1

next~ tone


----------



## nitewriter

tone - once


----------



## Saisha

once - nice


----------



## nitewriter

nice - coin


----------



## Adamantoise

coin - corn


----------



## Saisha

corn - narc


----------



## nitewriter

narc - crag


----------



## Adamantoise

crag - rack


----------



## Saisha

rack - cake


----------



## nitewriter

cake - acre


----------



## Saisha

acre - aces


----------



## nitewriter

aces - sack


----------



## kizzylove

sack - cake


----------



## Saisha

cake - neck


----------



## nitewriter

neck - cane


----------



## Fattitude1

cane~ care


----------



## nitewriter

care - lace


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Lace - Lean


----------



## nitewriter

lean - neat....2 fingers please


----------



## Fattitude1

neat~ tear


----------



## Saisha

tear - arts


----------



## nitewriter

arts - past


----------



## Saisha

past - stay


----------



## nitewriter

stay - stag


----------



## Saisha

stag - gate


----------



## nitewriter

gate - tale


----------



## Adamantoise

tale - date


----------



## Deacone

date - tear


----------



## nitewriter

tear - heat


----------



## Fattitude1

heat~ team


----------



## Adamantoise

team - meet


----------



## Saisha

meet - meta


----------



## nitewriter

meta - atom


----------



## Adamantoise

atom - toad


----------



## nitewriter

toad - atop


----------



## Saisha

atop - oats


----------



## nitewriter

oats - soda


----------



## Adamantoise

soda - coda


----------



## nitewriter

coda - cola


----------



## Adamantoise

cola - alto


----------



## nitewriter

alto - halt


----------



## Adamantoise

halt - talk


----------



## nitewriter

talk - kilt


----------



## Fattitude1

kilt~ talk


----------



## nitewriter

talk - teal


----------



## Deacone

teal - leaf


----------



## nitewriter

leaf - fear:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Deacone

fear - reap


----------



## nitewriter

reap - care


----------



## Deacone

care - ears


----------



## nitewriter

ears - hear


----------



## Saisha

hear - earn


----------



## nitewriter

earn - barn


----------



## Saisha

barn - bars


----------



## nitewriter

bars - scar


----------



## Deacone

scar - arse


----------



## Ohio Lady

Tree - Were


----------



## Saisha

were - week


----------



## Deacone

Ohio Lady said:


> Tree - Were



how did you get tree from arse? lol


----------



## nitewriter

week - keel


----------



## Saisha

keel - leak


----------



## nitewriter

leak - beak


----------



## Saisha

beak - brae


----------



## nitewriter

brae - bard


----------



## Adamantoise

bard - road


----------



## nitewriter

road - dram


----------



## Saisha

dram - drum


----------



## nitewriter

drum - dorm


----------



## Ohio Lady

Deacone said:


> how did you get tree from arse? lol


I seen one thing before I posted to make words and then turned around and when it posted seen that..


----------



## Ohio Lady

Dorm - Norm


----------



## nitewriter

norm - torn


----------



## Ohio Lady

torn - turn


----------



## nitewriter

turn - tune


----------



## Fattitude1

tune~ note


----------



## nitewriter

note - neat


----------



## Adamantoise

neat - late


----------



## Ohio Lady

late - leap


----------



## Saisha

leap - pole


----------



## nitewriter

pole - poem


----------



## Ohio Lady

poem - mote


----------



## Deacone

mote - tomb


----------



## Ohio Lady

tomb - boot


----------



## nitewriter

boot - both


----------



## Deacone

both - moth


----------



## spookytwigg

moth - them


----------



## Ohio Lady

them - math


----------



## nitewriter

math - heat


----------



## Saisha

heat - tear


----------



## nitewriter

tear - hate


----------



## Fattitude1

hate~ then


----------



## nitewriter

then - tent


----------



## Deacone

tent - sent


----------



## nitewriter

sent - seat


----------



## Adamantoise

seat - seam


----------



## Deacone

seam - mess


----------



## Ohio Lady

mess - miss


----------



## nitewriter

miss - mist


----------



## Adamantoise

mist - time


----------



## Deacone

time - lime


----------



## Fattitude1

lime~ meal:eat1:


----------



## Deacone

Meal - mate


----------



## Adamantoise

mate - same


----------



## Ohio Lady

same - Sane


----------



## Saisha

sane - sand


----------



## nitewriter

sand - snap


----------



## Deacone

snap - pant


----------



## nitewriter

pant - punt


----------



## Adamantoise

punt - punk


----------



## Saisha

punk - spun


----------



## nitewriter

spun - nuts


----------



## Saisha

nuts - turn


----------



## nitewriter

turn - true


----------



## prplecat

true - suet


----------



## Deacone

suet - duet


----------



## Ohio Lady

duet - true


----------



## nitewriter

true - hurt


----------



## Adamantoise

hurt - hurl


----------



## nitewriter

hurl - lure


----------



## Deacone

lure - real


----------



## nitewriter

real - leer


----------



## Adamantoise

leer - mere


----------



## Saisha

mere - meek


----------



## nitewriter

meek - keen


----------



## Adamantoise

keen - gene


----------



## Saisha

gene - need


----------



## nitewriter

need - deny


----------



## Adamantoise

deny - done


----------



## Saisha

done - nope


----------



## Adamantoise

nope - pose


----------



## nitewriter

pose - spot


----------



## Adamantoise

spot - port


----------



## shadowedmorning

Port - tarp


----------



## Adamantoise

tarp - path


----------



## Ohio Lady

path - math


----------



## shadowedmorning

math - them


----------



## nitewriter

them - hemp


----------



## Ohio Lady

them - moth


----------



## Adamantoise

moth - omit


----------



## Saisha

omit - item


----------



## shadowedmorning

item - stem


----------



## Adamantoise

stem - hems


----------



## nitewriter

hems - sham


----------



## Adamantoise

sham - spam


----------



## nitewriter

spam - mast


----------



## Adamantoise

mast - stem


----------



## nitewriter

stem - rest


----------



## Saisha

rest - star


----------



## nitewriter

star - wars ........once upon a time in a galaxy far far away


----------



## Adamantoise

wars - sawn


----------



## Fattitude1

sawn~ news


----------



## nitewriter

news - snow


----------



## Adamantoise

snow - nowt


----------



## Saisha

nowt - torn


----------



## Adamantoise

torn - root


----------



## nitewriter

root - riot


----------



## Adamantoise

riot - tire


----------



## nitewriter

tire - stir


----------



## Fattitude1

stir~ rest


----------



## nitewriter

rest - term


----------



## Adamantoise

term - trim


----------



## nitewriter

trim - prim


----------



## Adamantoise

prim - limp


----------



## CurioBBW

limp - lime


----------



## Ohio Lady

lime - line


----------



## nitewriter

line - nail


----------



## Adamantoise

nail - sail


----------



## nitewriter

sail - salt


----------



## Timberwolf

salt - halt


----------



## nitewriter

halt - thaw


----------



## Adamantoise

thaw - with


----------



## nitewriter

with - wait


----------



## Adamantoise

wait - bait


----------



## nitewriter

bait - bath


----------



## Adamantoise

bath - path


----------



## Sushi

path - pate


----------



## nitewriter

pate - pear


----------



## Sushi

pear - race


----------



## nitewriter

race - reap


----------



## Sushi

reap - pace


----------



## nitewriter

pace - tape


----------



## Sushi

tape - peak


----------



## nitewriter

peak - kelp


----------



## Sushi

kelp = pelt


----------



## Adamantoise

pelt - felt


----------



## nitewriter

felt - tell


----------



## ashley112

Tell - bell


----------



## nitewriter

bell - belt


----------



## Sushi

belt - bolt


----------



## nitewriter

bolt - both


----------



## Sushi

both - boat


----------



## nitewriter

boat - oath


----------



## Adamantoise

oath - halo


----------



## Sushi

halo - load


----------



## nitewriter

load - dual


----------



## Adamantoise

dual - ulna


----------



## Saisha

ulna - lune


----------



## Adamantoise

lune - rune


----------



## nitewriter

rune - pure


----------



## Adamantoise

pure - dupe


----------



## ashley112

Dupe - dune


----------



## Saisha

dune - Eden


----------



## nitewriter

Eden - send


----------



## Adamantoise

send - bend


----------



## nitewriter

bend - dent


----------



## Adamantoise

dent - tide


----------



## nitewriter

tide - cite


----------



## Adamantoise

cite - mice


----------



## nitewriter

mice - come


----------



## Saisha

come - once


----------



## nitewriter

once - neon


----------



## Adamantoise

neon - bone


----------



## nitewriter

bone - bend


----------



## Adamantoise

bend - dent


----------



## nitewriter

dent - diet


----------



## Adamantoise

diet - bite


----------



## nitewriter

bite - item


----------



## Adamantoise

item - mile


----------



## nitewriter

mile - mail


----------



## Adamantoise

mail - limb


----------



## Timberwolf

limb - milf


----------



## Adamantoise

milf - foil


----------



## nitewriter

foil - flop


----------



## Adamantoise

flop - opal


----------



## nitewriter

opal - pail


----------



## Adamantoise

pail - blip


----------



## nitewriter

blip - bile


----------



## Adamantoise

bile - evil


----------



## nitewriter

evil - vein


----------



## Adamantoise

vein - fine


----------



## swamptoad

fine - nevi


----------



## nitewriter

nevi - evil


----------



## swamptoad

evil - love *&#9829; :wubu:*


----------



## nitewriter

love - sole


----------



## swamptoad

sole - sols


----------



## nitewriter

sols - boss


----------



## swamptoad

boss - sibs


----------



## nitewriter

sibs - sips


----------



## Adamantoise

sips - ship


----------



## swamptoad

ship - pias


----------



## nitewriter

pias - spit


----------



## Adamantoise

spit - mist


----------



## swamptoad

mist - stem


----------



## nitewriter

stem - best


----------



## swamptoad

Best - Stab


----------



## Snow Angel

Stab - bath


----------



## Snow Angel

bath - hats


----------



## nitewriter

hats - thaw


----------



## swamptoad

thaw - staw


----------



## Snow Angel

staw - thaw


----------



## Adamantoise

thaw - bath


----------



## swamptoad

bath - math


----------



## Snow Angel

math - cath


----------



## nitewriter

cath - ache


----------



## Timberwolf

ache - acre


----------



## swamptoad

acre - cure


----------



## Snow Angel

cure - sure


----------



## swamptoad

sure - sere


----------



## nitewriter

sere -reed


----------



## Snow Angel

reed - deed


----------



## swamptoad

deed - dree


----------



## nitewriter

dree - reef


----------



## swamptoad

reef - fare


----------



## nitewriter

fare - real


----------



## Snow Angel

real - deal


----------



## swamptoad

deal - lied


----------



## nitewriter

lied - diet


----------



## Adamantoise

diet - cite


----------



## nitewriter

cite - item


----------



## swamptoad

Item - Melt


----------



## nitewriter

melt - lent


----------



## swamptoad

lent - noel


----------



## nitewriter

noel - role


----------



## swamptoad

role - lire


----------



## Snow Angel

lire - fire


----------



## swamptoad

fire - reef


----------



## Snow Angel

reef - beef


----------



## swamptoad

beef - feel


----------



## nitewriter

feel - leaf


----------



## swamptoad

Leaf - Fail


----------



## nitewriter

fail - flay


----------



## Adamantoise

flay - fray


----------



## swamptoad

fray - yard


----------



## nitewriter

yard - dare


----------



## swamptoad

dare - rhea


----------



## Snow Angel

rhea - have


----------



## nitewriter

have - haze


----------



## swamptoad

haze - heal


----------



## nitewriter

heal - leap


----------



## Adamantoise

leap - meal


----------



## nitewriter

meal - team


----------



## Adamantoise

team - atom


----------



## nitewriter

atom - most


----------



## Adamantoise

most - cost


----------



## nitewriter

cost - coat


----------



## Adamantoise

coat - atop


----------



## nitewriter

atop - post


----------



## swamptoad

post - pons


----------



## nitewriter

pons - span


----------



## Timberwolf

span - spam


----------



## nitewriter

spam - mast


----------



## swamptoad

mast - meta


----------



## nitewriter

meta - meal


----------



## swamptoad

meal - mola


----------



## nitewriter

mola - coal


----------



## swamptoad

coal - claw

mola - alms


----------



## nitewriter

claw - clap

alms - balm


----------



## swamptoad

clap - talc 


balm - lama


----------



## nitewriter

talc - tale


----------



## swamptoad

tale - talo


----------



## nitewriter

talo - aloe


----------



## swamptoad

aloe - feal


----------



## nitewriter

feal - felt


----------



## swamptoad

felt - flit


----------



## nitewriter

flit - life


----------



## swamptoad

Life - Foil


----------



## nitewriter

foil - flow


----------



## swamptoad

flow - flaw


----------



## nitewriter

flaw - awls


----------



## swamptoad

awls - waes


----------



## Ohio Lady

waes - woes


----------



## nitewriter

woes - sole


----------



## swamptoad

sole - noes


----------



## nitewriter

noes - cone


----------



## Ohio Lady

cone - cane


----------



## nitewriter

cane - once


----------



## luvmybhm

once-echo

have to add more to make 10 characters i guess...


----------



## swamptoad

echo - deco


----------



## nitewriter

deco - cold


----------



## luvmybhm

cold - lock


----------



## nitewriter

lock - cook


----------



## Adamantoise

cook - took


----------



## nitewriter

took - root


----------



## Adamantoise

root - door


----------



## nitewriter

door - drop


----------



## swamptoad

drop - drip


----------



## LumpySmile

drip - pier


----------



## swamptoad

pier - prey


----------



## LumpySmile

prey - lyre


----------



## nitewriter

lyre - very


----------



## LumpySmile

very - tyre


----------



## nitewriter

tyre - tree


----------



## LumpySmile

tree - rate


----------



## swamptoad

rate - zeta


----------



## LumpySmile

zeta - teak


----------



## swamptoad

teak - keas


----------



## nitewriter

keas - keys


----------



## Ohio Lady

keys - eyes


----------



## nitewriter

eyes - ayes


----------



## Ohio Lady

ayes - sear


----------



## nitewriter

sear - star


----------



## Ohio Lady

star - part


----------



## Adamantoise

part - park


----------



## nitewriter

park - pear


----------



## Ohio Lady

Pear - Bear


----------



## nitewriter

bear - brat


----------



## Ohio Lady

brat - tart


----------



## LumpySmile

tart - star


----------



## Ohio Lady

star - tear


----------



## nitewriter

tear - read


----------



## Ohio Lady

read - dear


----------



## nitewriter

dear - earn


----------



## Ohio Lady

earn - rear


----------



## Adamantoise

rear - dear


----------



## Ohio Lady

dear - pare


----------



## nitewriter

pare - real


----------



## Ohio Lady

real - lead


----------



## Adamantoise

lead - mead


----------



## nitewriter

mead - dime


----------



## Ohio Lady

dime - mine


----------



## nitewriter

mine - emit


----------



## swamptoad

emit - rite


----------



## Ohio Lady

rite - bite


----------



## nitewriter

bite - item


----------



## swamptoad

item - melt


----------



## Ohio Lady

melt - male


----------



## nitewriter

male - mail


----------



## Ohio Lady

mail - mall


----------



## nitewriter

mall - malt


----------



## Ohio Lady

malt - late


----------



## LumpySmile

late - tell


----------



## nitewriter

tell - lest


----------



## Ohio Lady

lest - lost


----------



## nitewriter

lost - lose


----------



## Timberwolf

lose - hose


----------



## Ohio Lady

hose - host


----------



## Adamantoise

host - this


----------



## nitewriter

this - site


----------



## FreeThinker

site - edit


----------



## Ohio Lady

edit - kite


----------



## nitewriter

kite - kilt


----------



## Ohio Lady

kilt - talk


----------



## nitewriter

talk - last


----------



## Ohio Lady

last - task


----------



## nitewriter

task - stay


----------



## Ohio Lady

stay - days


----------



## Adamantoise

days - easy


----------



## nitewriter

easy - year


----------



## Adamantoise

year - yard


----------



## nitewriter

yard - darn


----------



## Adamantoise

darn - rain


----------



## nitewriter

rain - raid


----------



## LumpySmile

raid - lair


----------



## nitewriter

lair - tail


----------



## LumpySmile

tail - toil


----------



## LumpySmile

toil - idol


----------



## nitewriter

idol - coil


----------



## LumpySmile

coil - lick


----------



## nitewriter

lick - lice :shocked:


----------



## Adamantoise

lice - lich


----------



## nitewriter

lich - itch


----------



## Timberwolf

itch - rich


----------



## nitewriter

rich - crib


----------



## Adamantoise

crib - brim


----------



## nitewriter

brim - mire


----------



## Adamantoise

mire - time


----------



## nitewriter

time - melt .....holy Salvador Dali Batman!


----------



## LumpySmile

melt - mile


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> time - melt .....*holy Salvador Dali Batman!*



How dare you make me laugh at that, lol. 



LumpySmile said:


> melt - mile



mile - mice


----------



## nitewriter

mice - came


----------



## Adamantoise

came - acre


----------



## nitewriter

acre - reap


----------



## Adamantoise

reap - tape

(I sometimes wish I still had my old VCR with my videotapes...lots of memories related to old adverts).


----------



## nitewriter

tape - path


----------



## Ohio Lady

path - hate


----------



## nitewriter

hate - feat


----------



## Ohio Lady

feat - gate


----------



## nitewriter

gate - wage


----------



## Ohio Lady

wage - wear


----------



## nitewriter

wear - reap


----------



## Ohio Lady

reap - ears


----------



## nitewriter

ears - seat


----------



## Ohio Lady

seat - late


----------



## nitewriter

late - halt


----------



## Ohio Lady

halt - tail


----------



## nitewriter

tail - kilt


----------



## Ohio Lady

kilt - talk


----------



## nitewriter

talk - talc


----------



## Ohio Lady

talc - cart


----------



## nitewriter

cart - crab


----------



## Ohio Lady

crab - brat


----------



## nitewriter

brat - tarp


----------



## Ohio Lady

tarp - trip


----------



## nitewriter

trip - prim


----------



## Adamantoise

prim - mire


----------



## nitewriter

mire - emit


----------



## Ohio Lady

emit - trim


----------



## nitewriter

trim - term


----------



## Adamantoise

term - mare


----------



## nitewriter

mare - read


----------



## Ohio Lady

read - fear


----------



## nitewriter

fear - fate


----------



## Ohio Lady

fate - fare


----------



## nitewriter

fare - free


----------



## Ohio Lady

free - tree


----------



## nitewriter

tree - reef


----------



## Ohio Lady

reef - real


----------



## nitewriter

real - leaf


----------



## Ohio Lady

leaf - feel


----------



## nitewriter

feel - felt


----------



## Ohio Lady

felt - welt


----------



## nitewriter

welt - blew


----------



## FreeThinker

blew - able


----------



## nitewriter

able - bear


----------



## Ohio Lady

bear - ream


----------



## nitewriter

ream - moan


----------



## Ohio Lady

moan - name


----------



## nitewriter

name - ream


----------



## Ohio Lady

ream - reap


----------



## nitewriter

reap - pray


----------



## Ohio Lady

pray - rays


----------



## nitewriter

rays - star


----------



## Ohio Lady

star - part


----------



## nitewriter

part - tram


----------



## Ohio Lady

tram - Mars


----------



## nitewriter

mars - sear


----------



## Ohio Lady

sear - ware


----------



## nitewriter

ware - crew


----------



## Ohio Lady

crew - crow


----------



## nitewriter

crow - work


----------



## Ohio Lady

work - cork


----------



## nitewriter

cork - rack


----------



## Ohio Lady

rack - crap


----------



## nitewriter

crap - pare


----------



## Ohio Lady

pare - tear


----------



## nitewriter

tear - date


----------



## Ohio Lady

date - mate


----------



## nitewriter

mate - same


----------



## Ohio Lady

same - mane


----------



## nitewriter

mane - wane


----------



## Ohio Lady

wane - want


----------



## nitewriter

want - than


----------



## Ohio Lady

than - hand


----------



## nitewriter

hand - darn ......Holy Socks Batman!


----------



## Ohio Lady

darn ......Holy Socks Batman! - near


----------



## nitewriter

near - race


----------



## Ohio Lady

race -aces


----------



## nitewriter

aces - scar


----------



## Ohio Lady

scar - cash


----------



## nitewriter

cash - chap


----------



## Ohio Lady

chap - harp


----------



## nitewriter

harp - trap


----------



## Adamantoise

trap - trip


----------



## nitewriter

trip - ripe


----------



## Adamantoise

ripe - rile


----------



## nitewriter

rile - lyre


----------



## Adamantoise

lyre - very


----------



## nitewriter

very - year


----------



## Adamantoise

year - hare


----------



## nitewriter

hare - harp


----------



## LumpySmile

harp - pare


----------



## nitewriter

pare - pyre


----------



## LumpySmile

pyre - yelp


----------



## Timberwolf

yelp - kelp


----------



## nitewriter

kelp - plea


----------



## LumpySmile

plea - pear


----------



## nitewriter

pear - tape


----------



## LumpySmile

tape - type


----------



## Ohio Lady

type - hype


----------



## Timberwolf

hype - hypo


----------



## Ohio Lady

hypo - pony


----------



## nitewriter

pony - copy


----------



## Ohio Lady

copy - cope


----------



## Adamantoise

cope - core


----------



## Ohio Lady

core - doer


----------



## Angel

doer - dote


----------



## Ohio Lady

dote - dope


----------



## nitewriter

dope - poem


----------



## Ohio Lady

poem - poet


----------



## nitewriter

poet - stop


----------



## Ohio Lady

stop - step


----------



## nitewriter

step - post


----------



## Ohio Lady

post - pest


----------



## Angel

pest - rest


----------



## nitewriter

rest - stir


----------



## Angel

stir - star


----------



## nitewriter

star - rapt


----------



## Angel

rapt - port


----------



## nitewriter

port - trip


----------



## Angel

trip - ripe


----------



## Adamantoise

ripe - rife


----------



## Angel

rife - fife


----------



## nitewriter

fife - fire


----------



## LumpySmile

fire - rile


----------



## nitewriter

rile - lien


----------



## Angel

lien - lion


----------



## nitewriter

lion - foil


----------



## Adamantoise

foil - life


----------



## nitewriter

life - tile


----------



## Angel

tile - mile


----------



## nitewriter

mile - veil


----------



## Angel

veil - lied


----------



## nitewriter

lied - dial


----------



## Adamantoise

dial - maid


----------



## nitewriter

maid - dime


----------



## Angel

dime - meld


----------



## nitewriter

meld - dale


----------



## Angel

dale - zeal


----------



## FreeThinker

zeal - adze


----------



## nitewriter

adze - zeal


----------



## FreeThinker

zeal - pale


----------



## nitewriter

pale - tape


----------



## FreeThinker

tape - aped


----------



## nitewriter

aped - aged


----------



## FreeThinker

aged - deal


----------



## Angel

deal - teal


----------



## nitewriter

teal - lest


----------



## Leem

Lest - sled


----------



## Adamantoise

sled - lead


----------



## nitewriter

lead - real


----------



## Leem

Real - lore


----------



## nitewriter

lore - sole


----------



## Angel

sole - soul


----------



## FreeThinker

soul - lust


----------



## nitewriter

lust - oust


----------



## FreeThinker

oust - stop


----------



## nitewriter

stop - cost


----------



## Leem

Cost - cote


----------



## FreeThinker

cote - colt


----------



## nitewriter

colt - loft


----------



## FreeThinker

loft - toil


----------



## Angel

toil - lift


----------



## nitewriter

lift - flat


----------



## Ohio Lady

flat - fate


----------



## nitewriter

fate - meat


----------



## FreeThinker

meat - them


----------



## Angel

them - heat


----------



## nitewriter

heat - than


----------



## Adamantoise

than - math


----------



## Leem

Math - mate


----------



## FreeThinker

mate - mean


----------



## nitewriter

mean - near


----------



## Ohio Lady

near - tare


----------



## nitewriter

tare - wart


----------



## Leem

Wart - tart


----------



## Adamantoise

tart - part


----------



## Leem

Part - reap


----------



## Angel

reap - pram


----------



## nitewriter

pram - spam


----------



## Adamantoise

spam - palm


----------



## Leem

Palm - malt


----------



## nitewriter

malt - calm


----------



## Leem

Calm - talc


----------



## nitewriter

talc - last


----------



## Leem

Last - seal


----------



## nitewriter

seal - base


----------



## Leem

Base - bias


----------



## nitewriter

bias - bail


----------



## Leem

Bail - blab


----------



## nitewriter

blab - baby


----------



## Leem

Baby - barb


----------



## Adamantoise

barb - brag


----------



## Leem

Brag - gram


----------



## nitewriter

gram - ramp


----------



## Leem

Ramp - ream


----------



## nitewriter

ream - maze


----------



## Leem

Maze - laze


----------



## Ohio Lady

laze - seal


----------



## Adamantoise

seal - also


----------



## Leem

Also - pals


----------



## nitewriter

pals - salt


----------



## Leem

Salt - labs


----------



## Ohio Lady

labs - ball


----------



## Leem

Ball - blab


----------



## nitewriter

blab - able


----------



## Ohio Lady

able - bail


----------



## nitewriter

bail - slab


----------



## Leem

Slab - bawl


----------



## Adamantoise

bawl - walk


----------



## Leem

Walk - kale


----------



## nitewriter

kale - real


----------



## Leem

Real - zeal


----------



## nitewriter

zeal - haze


----------



## Adamantoise

haze - hare


----------



## nitewriter

hare - tear :goodbye:


----------



## Ohio Lady

tear - pear


----------



## Leem

Pear - harp


----------



## Ohio Lady

Harp - Hear


----------



## Leem

Hear - raze


----------



## nitewriter

raze - adze


----------



## Cobra Verde

adze - raze


----------



## nitewriter

raze - rate


----------



## Cobra Verde

rate - raze


----------



## nitewriter

raze - zero


----------



## Cobra Verde

zero - raze


----------



## Leem

Zero - hero


----------



## Cobra Verde

hero - zero


----------



## Cobra Verde

zero - raze


----------



## Adamantoise

raze - mare


----------



## Ohio Lady

mare - earn


----------



## nitewriter

earn - rake


----------



## Angel

rake - teak


----------



## nitewriter

teak - date


----------



## Adamantoise

date - fade


----------



## nitewriter

fade - fame


----------



## Adamantoise

fame - meal


----------



## nitewriter

meal - lamp


----------



## Timberwolf

lamp - lamb


----------



## Angel

lamb - flab.


----------



## nitewriter

flab - leaf


----------



## Adamantoise

leaf - feel


----------



## nitewriter

feel - reef


----------



## Adamantoise

reef - fire


----------



## nitewriter

fire - fear


----------



## Adamantoise

fear - pear (pear-phobia???)


----------



## nitewriter

pear - pray


----------



## Adamantoise

pray - pays


----------



## nitewriter

pays - spam


----------



## Adamantoise

spam - arms


----------



## Angel

arms - warm


----------



## nitewriter

warm - wear


----------



## Angel

wear - dear


----------



## nitewriter

dear - raid


----------



## Adamantoise

raid - dark


----------



## nitewriter

dark - hard


----------



## Angel

hard - hair


----------



## Adamantoise

hair - hare


----------



## nitewriter

hare - harp


----------



## Adamantoise

harp - warp


----------



## nitewriter

warp - pare


----------



## LumpySmile

pare - rasp


----------



## nitewriter

rasp - spur


----------



## LumpySmile

spur - puns


----------



## nitewriter

puns - spin


----------



## Adamantoise

spin - naps


----------



## LumpySmile

naps - swan


----------



## nitewriter

swan - wand


----------



## Adamantoise

wand - ward


----------



## nitewriter

ward - dawn


----------



## Adamantoise

dawn - land


----------



## nitewriter

land - anal


----------



## LumpySmile

anal - nail


----------



## nitewriter

nail - pain


----------



## LumpySmile

pain - pane


----------



## nitewriter

pane - apex


----------



## LumpySmile

apex - gape


----------



## Adamantoise

gape - gate


----------



## nitewriter

gate - goat


----------



## Ohio Lady

goat - gate


----------



## nitewriter

gate - team


----------



## Ohio Lady

team - mean


----------



## nitewriter

mean - maze


----------



## Ohio Lady

maze - tame


----------



## nitewriter

tame - math


----------



## Ohio Lady

math - hate


----------



## nitewriter

hate - tear


----------



## Angel

tear - rear


----------



## nitewriter

rear - bare


----------



## Adamantoise

bare - able


----------



## Angel

able - blue


----------



## nitewriter

blue - bell


----------



## Ohio Lady

bell - belt


----------



## nitewriter

belt - tale


----------



## Ohio Lady

tale - talk


----------



## nitewriter

talk - halt


----------



## Ohio Lady

halt - tail


----------



## nitewriter

tail - teal


----------



## AmyJo1976

teal - meal


----------



## Ohio Lady

meal - lean


----------



## AmyJo1976

lean - ales


----------



## Ohio Lady

ales - last


----------



## AmyJo1976

last - stab


----------



## nitewriter

stab - seat


----------



## AmyJo1976

seat - beat


----------



## Ohio Lady

beat - belt


----------



## AmyJo1976

belt - tell


----------



## LumpySmile

tell - lilt


----------



## nitewriter

lilt - toll


----------



## AmyJo1976

toll - lott


----------



## nitewriter

lott - slot


----------



## AmyJo1976

slot - pots


----------



## nitewriter

pots - spit


----------



## AmyJo1976

spit - past


----------



## nitewriter

past - stab


----------



## LumpySmile

stab - beat

Getting a little violent in here....


----------



## Angel

beat - meat 

:blush:


----------



## nitewriter

meat - atom


----------



## AmyJo1976

atom - tomb


----------



## Adamantoise

tomb - bolt


----------



## AmyJo1976

bolt - told


----------



## nitewriter

told - doll


----------



## AmyJo1976

doll - sold


----------



## nitewriter

sold - lost


----------



## AmyJo1976

lost - tool


----------



## nitewriter

tool - jolt


----------



## AmyJo1976

jolt - colt


----------



## nitewriter

colt - toil


----------



## AmyJo1976

toil - loot


----------



## nitewriter

loot - blot


----------



## AmyJo1976

blot - told


----------



## nitewriter

told - toad


----------



## AmyJo1976

toad - dart


----------



## Angel

dart - hard


----------



## nitewriter

hard - drab


----------



## LumpySmile

drab - brag


----------



## nitewriter

brag - gear


----------



## AmyJo1976

gear - rear


----------



## nitewriter

rear - area


----------



## LumpySmile

area - rake


----------



## AmyJo1976

rake - ears


----------



## Ohio Lady

ears - seal


----------



## AmyJo1976

seal - lace


----------



## nitewriter

lace - acre


----------



## AmyJo1976

acre - crap


----------



## nitewriter

crap - pack


----------



## AmyJo1976

pack - sack


----------



## nitewriter

sack - cake :eat2:


----------



## AmyJo1976

cake - bake :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

bake - bear


----------



## AmyJo1976

bear - beer


----------



## nitewriter

beer - herb


----------



## AmyJo1976

herb - hers


----------



## Ohio Lady

hers - shed


----------



## nitewriter

shed - dish


----------



## AmyJo1976

dish - hiss


----------



## LumpySmile

hiss - she's


----------



## nitewriter

she's - less


----------



## AmyJo1976

less - mess


----------



## nitewriter

mess - stem


----------



## LumpySmile

stem - must


----------



## nitewriter

must - mast


----------



## LumpySmile

mast - tram


----------



## nitewriter

tram - farm


----------



## Adamantoise

farm - form


----------



## nitewriter

form - morn


----------



## Angel

morn - romp


----------



## nitewriter

romp - plum


----------



## Angel

plum - jump


----------



## nitewriter

jump - rump


----------



## AmyJo1976

rump - hump


----------



## nitewriter

hump - chum


----------



## AmyJo1976

chum - chub


----------



## nitewriter

chub - buck


----------



## AmyJo1976

buck - suck


----------



## nitewriter

suck - sack


----------



## Angel

sack - bask


----------



## nitewriter

bask - base


----------



## AmyJo1976

base - beat


----------



## nitewriter

beat - best


----------



## AmyJo1976

best - stub


----------



## nitewriter

stub - just


----------



## AmyJo1976

just - jutt


----------



## nitewriter

jutt - jute


----------



## AmyJo1976

jute - tube


----------



## nitewriter

tube - beta


----------



## AmyJo1976

beta - tape


----------



## nitewriter

tape - path


----------



## AmyJo1976

path - math


----------



## nitewriter

math - myth


----------



## AmyJo1976

myth - they


----------



## nitewriter

they - yeti


----------



## AmyJo1976

yeti - time


----------



## nitewriter

time - mien


----------



## AmyJo1976

mien - nice


----------



## nitewriter

nice - fine


----------



## Angel

fine - life


----------



## nitewriter

life - fuel


----------



## AmyJo1976

fuel - lube


----------



## nitewriter

lube - bulb


----------



## AmyJo1976

bulb - bulk


----------



## nitewriter

bulk - luck


----------



## Adamantoise

luck - lick


----------



## nitewriter

lick - coil


----------



## AmyJo1976

coil - boil


----------



## nitewriter

boil - bolt


----------



## Angel

bolt - jolt


----------



## nitewriter

jolt - toil


----------



## AmyJo1976

toil - soil


----------



## nitewriter

soil - silt


----------



## Angel

silt - slut  (and that was the second word I came up with!)


----------



## nitewriter

slut - cult.....the slut cult sounds like a Russ Meyers Movie.


----------



## AmyJo1976

cult - luck


----------



## nitewriter

luck - lock


----------



## AmyJo1976

lock - rock


----------



## nitewriter

rock - crow


----------



## Angel

crow - cows


----------



## nitewriter

cows - snow


----------



## AmyJo1976

snow - owls


----------



## nitewriter

owls - bowl


----------



## Angel

bowl - jowl


----------



## nitewriter

jowl - wool


----------



## AmyJo1976

wool - tool


----------



## nitewriter

tool - blot


----------



## AmyJo1976

blot - bold


----------



## nitewriter

bold - dolt


----------



## AmyJo1976

dolt - toil


----------



## nitewriter

toil - silo


----------



## Angel

silo - solo


----------



## nitewriter

solo - sold


----------



## AmyJo1976

sold - mold


----------



## nitewriter

mold - loam


----------



## swamptoad

loam - alme


----------



## nitewriter

alme - amen


----------



## AmyJo1976

amen - damn


----------



## nitewriter

lol!

damn - dank


----------



## swamptoad

dank - dunk


----------



## nitewriter

dunk - dune


----------



## swamptoad

dune - ends


----------



## nitewriter

ends - fend


----------



## swamptoad

fend - fied


----------



## nitewriter

fied - edit


----------



## AmyJo1976

edit - tite


----------



## Angel

tite - bite (what?! no vampire smilie?)


----------



## nitewriter

bite - item


----------



## Angel

item - mint


----------



## nitewriter

mint - main


----------



## Angel

main - rain 

( lots of rain this winter! )


----------



## nitewriter

rain - bran


----------



## Angel

bran - born


----------



## nitewriter

born - boar


----------



## LumpySmile

boar - robe


----------



## nitewriter

robe - over


----------



## AmyJo1976

over - love


----------



## nitewriter

AmyJo1976 said:


> over - love



it's nice to love over and over and over again

love - volt ...... and sometimes it can be electric :smitten:


----------



## AmyJo1976

nitewriter said:


> it's nice to love over and over and over again
> 
> love - volt ...... and sometimes it can be electric :smitten:


 
volt - jolt ...... I agree


----------



## Angel

jolt - tool


----------



## nitewriter

tool - lost


----------



## LumpySmile

lost - stop


----------



## nitewriter

stop - host


----------



## AmyJo1976

host - lost


----------



## LumpySmile

lost - sole


----------



## nitewriter

sole - slow


----------



## AmyJo1976

slow - slop


----------



## LumpySmile

slop - laps


----------



## AmyJo1976

laps - apes


----------



## LumpySmile

apes - cape


----------



## AmyJo1976

cape - cake:eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

cake:eat2: - lace


----------



## AmyJo1976

lace - aces


----------



## Adamantoise

aces - cess


----------



## AmyJo1976

cess - less


----------



## nitewriter

less - sell


----------



## LumpySmile

sell - well


----------



## AmyJo1976

well - lewd


----------



## nitewriter

lewd - welt


----------



## Angel

welt - melt


----------



## nitewriter

melt -tame


----------



## AmyJo1976

tame - game


----------



## Angel

game - maze


----------



## nitewriter

maze - raze


----------



## LumpySmile

raze - adze


----------



## AmyJo1976

adze - zeak


----------



## nitewriter

zeak - weak


----------



## AmyJo1976

weak - wank


----------



## nitewriter

wank  - wand....abracadabra


----------



## AmyJo1976

nitewriter said:


> wank  - wand....abracadabra



lol!

wand - hand


----------



## nitewriter

Hand....nothing up my sleeve - Presto! - dean


----------



## AmyJo1976

nice

dean - bean


----------



## nitewriter

Thank ye Milady! usually I have nothing up my brain.

bean - bank


----------



## Angel

bank - knob


----------



## AmyJo1976

knob - conk


----------



## nitewriter

conk - know


----------



## AmyJo1976

know - snow


----------



## nitewriter

snow - snob


----------



## AmyJo1976

snob - bone


----------



## nitewriter

bone - once


----------



## AmyJo1976

once - cane


----------



## Adamantoise

cane - neck


----------



## nitewriter

neck - knew


----------



## AmyJo1976

knew - wink


----------



## nitewriter

wink - wick


----------



## Angel

wick - lick


----------



## nitewriter

lick - clip


----------



## AmyJo1976

clip - slip


----------



## nitewriter

slip - spin


----------



## AmyJo1976

spin - sins


----------



## nitewriter

sins  - tins


----------



## AmyJo1976

tins - pins


----------



## nitewriter

pins - snap


----------



## AmyJo1976

snap - knap


----------



## nitewriter

knap - sack


----------



## AmyJo1976

sack - pack


----------



## Adamantoise

pack - cape


----------



## nitewriter

cape - face


----------



## AmyJo1976

face - lace


----------



## nitewriter

lace - peal


----------



## AmyJo1976

peal - meal :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

meal - clam


----------



## AmyJo1976

clam - lamb


----------



## nitewriter

lamb - bald


----------



## LumpySmile

bald - drab


----------



## nitewriter

drab - raid


----------



## AmyJo1976

raid - laid


----------



## nitewriter

laid - alit


----------



## AmyJo1976

alit - nail


----------



## nitewriter

nail - vain


----------



## AmyJo1976

vain - pain


----------



## Adamantoise

pain - paid


----------



## nitewriter

paid - dial


----------



## Angel

dial - lady  . x 3 !


----------



## AmyJo1976

lady - dasy


----------



## nitewriter

dasy - dais


----------



## AmyJo1976

dias - bias


----------



## LumpySmile

bias - Siam


----------



## AmyJo1976

Siam - slam!


----------



## nitewriter

slam - glam :batting:


----------



## AmyJo1976

glam :batting: - malt:eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

malt - maul


----------



## nitewriter

maul - haul


----------



## Adamantoise

haul - laud


----------



## nitewriter

laud - loud


----------



## LumpySmile

loud - duel


----------



## nitewriter

duel - lewd


----------



## LumpySmile

lewd - welt


----------



## nitewriter

welt - belt


----------



## LumpySmile

belt - left


----------



## Angel

left - feel


----------



## nitewriter

feel - leaf


----------



## AmyJo1976

leaf - face


----------



## LumpySmile

face - chef


----------



## nitewriter

chef - ache


----------



## AmyJo1976

ache - cake :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

cake :eat2: - mace


----------



## AmyJo1976

mace  - aces


----------



## nitewriter

aces - seat


----------



## Adamantoise

seat - team


----------



## nitewriter

team - math


----------



## LumpySmile

math - mate


----------



## nitewriter

mate - heat


----------



## AmyJo1976

heat - seat


----------



## LumpySmile

seat - teat


----------



## nitewriter

teat - neat


----------



## LumpySmile

neat - tent


----------



## nitewriter

tent - nest


----------



## LumpySmile

nest - stun


----------



## AmyJo1976

stun - tons


----------



## nitewriter

tons - snit


----------



## AmyJo1976

snit - nips


----------



## nitewriter

nips - spit


----------



## AmyJo1976

spit - puts


----------



## LumpySmile

puts - pups


----------



## nitewriter

pups - soup


----------



## LumpySmile

soup - push


----------



## AmyJo1976

push - tush


----------



## nitewriter

tush - shot


----------



## AmyJo1976

shot - shop:happy:


----------



## nitewriter

shop :happy:- post


----------



## Angel

post - toes


----------



## nitewriter

toes - step


----------



## AmyJo1976

step - past


----------



## Angel

past - fast


----------



## nitewriter

fast - fart :doh:


----------



## AmyJo1976

fart - tart


----------



## nitewriter

tart - arty


----------



## AmyJo1976

arty - rats


----------



## Adamantoise

rats - stir


----------



## AmyJo1976

stir - rest


----------



## nitewriter

rest - best


----------



## Angel

best - stew


----------



## nitewriter

stew - sewn


----------



## AmyJo1976

sewn - swan


----------



## LumpySmile

swan - want


----------



## nitewriter

want - tank


----------



## LumpySmile

tank - cant


----------



## AmyJo1976

cant - rant


----------



## LumpySmile

rant - bran


----------



## AmyJo1976

bran - brat


----------



## nitewriter

brat - trap


----------



## Angel

trap - trip


----------



## nitewriter

trip - part


----------



## AmyJo1976

part - cart


----------



## LumpySmile

cart - race


----------



## nitewriter

race - char


----------



## AmyJo1976

char - hair


----------



## nitewriter

hair - hare


----------



## AmyJo1976

hare - heat


----------



## nitewriter

heat - then


----------



## LumpySmile

then - them


----------



## nitewriter

them - math


----------



## AmyJo1976

math - bath


----------



## LumpySmile

math - that


----------



## AmyJo1976

that - hats


----------



## LumpySmile

hats - chat


----------



## AmyJo1976

chat - phat


----------



## nitewriter

phat - thaw


----------



## Adamantoise

thaw - bath


----------



## AmyJo1976

bath - bats


----------



## Angel

bats - star


----------



## nitewriter

star - rasp


----------



## AmyJo1976

rasp - past


----------



## nitewriter

past - stop


----------



## AmyJo1976

stop - pops


----------



## LumpySmile

pops - pips


----------



## AmyJo1976

pips - pipe


----------



## nitewriter

pipe - pied ....where's a piper when you need one?


----------



## AmyJo1976

nitewriter said:


> pipe - pied ....where's a piper when you need one?


 
Evidently not here lol!

pied - tied


----------



## nitewriter

tied - tier


----------



## AmyJo1976

tier - rate


----------



## LumpySmile

rate - fare


----------



## nitewriter

fare - bare


----------



## AmyJo1976

bare - rear


----------



## nitewriter

rear  - care


----------



## AmyJo1976

care - bear  (loved those when I was little)


----------



## nitewriter

bear - bean ......bet you loved Rainbow Brite too


----------



## AmyJo1976

nitewriter said:


> bear - bean ......bet you loved Rainbow Brite too


 
Of course, what 80s girl didn't lol

bean - name


----------



## nitewriter

name - lane


----------



## AmyJo1976

lane - vane


----------



## nitewriter

vane - vain


----------



## AmyJo1976

vain - nail


----------



## nitewriter

nail - bail


----------



## AmyJo1976

bail - hail


----------



## nitewriter

hail - :bow:Ceasar:bow: - halt


----------



## AmyJo1976

lol!

halt - hall


----------



## nitewriter

hall - halo


----------



## AmyJo1976

halo - loaf


----------



## nitewriter

loaf - foam


----------



## AmyJo1976

foam - moan


----------



## nitewriter

moan - moat .....have fun storming the castle!


----------



## AmyJo1976

moat - toad .....toads can swim


----------



## nitewriter

toad - coat


----------



## AmyJo1976

coat - boat


----------



## nitewriter

boat - atom


----------



## AmyJo1976

atom - tomb


----------



## nitewriter

tomb - blot


----------



## AmyJo1976

blot - told


----------



## nitewriter

told - lost


----------



## LumpySmile

lost - slob


----------



## AmyJo1976

slob - bowl


----------



## nitewriter

bowl - blew


----------



## AmyJo1976

blew - well


----------



## nitewriter

well - weld


----------



## AmyJo1976

weld - held


----------



## nitewriter

held - shed


----------



## AmyJo1976

shed - head


----------



## nitewriter

head - deal


----------



## AmyJo1976

deal - leap


----------



## nitewriter

leap - teal


----------



## AmyJo1976

teal - real


----------



## Angel

real - acre


----------



## nitewriter

acre - cart


----------



## AmyJo1976

cart - tart


----------



## nitewriter

tart - tray


----------



## AmyJo1976

tray - Fray


----------



## nitewriter

fray - farm


----------



## AmyJo1976

farm - arms


----------



## nitewriter

arms - sham


----------



## AmyJo1976

sham - shim


----------



## nitewriter

shim - whim


----------



## AmyJo1976

whim - whit


----------



## nitewriter

whit - chit


----------



## AmyJo1976

chit - hits


----------



## nitewriter

hits - thus


----------



## Adamantoise

thus - stud


----------



## AmyJo1976

stud - must


----------



## nitewriter

must - dust


----------



## AmyJo1976

dust - rust


----------



## Maddog

rust - rest


----------



## AmyJo1976

rest - star


----------



## nitewriter

star - stir


----------



## Angel

stir - rise


----------



## Maddog

rise - pier


----------



## nitewriter

pier - reap


----------



## Angel

reap - pair


----------



## Maddog

pair - fair


----------



## nitewriter

fair - farm


----------



## Maddog

farm - arms


----------



## nitewriter

arms - gams


----------



## AmyJo1976

gams - hams


----------



## nitewriter

hams - seam


----------



## AmyJo1976

seam - maze


----------



## Angel

maze - laze


----------



## AmyJo1976

laze - haze


----------



## nitewriter

haze - adze


----------



## AmyJo1976

adze - deez


----------



## Angel

deez - feed


----------



## nitewriter

feed - fled


----------



## AmyJo1976

fled - felt


----------



## nitewriter

felt - heft


----------



## AmyJo1976

heft - feet


----------



## nitewriter

feet - fate


----------



## AmyJo1976

fate - fats


----------



## Angel

fats - safe


----------



## nitewriter

safe - sofa


----------



## AmyJo1976

sofa - fast


----------



## nitewriter

fast - stay


----------



## AmyJo1976

stay - sway


----------



## nitewriter

sway - swat


----------



## LumpySmile

swat - paws


----------



## nitewriter

paws - snap


----------



## LumpySmile

snap - pane


----------



## AmyJo1976

pane - pain


----------



## nitewriter

pain - nail


----------



## AmyJo1976

nail - lane


----------



## nitewriter

lane - mean


----------



## AmyJo1976

mean - seam


----------



## nitewriter

seam - teas


----------



## AmyJo1976

teas - seas


----------



## nitewriter

seas - east


----------



## Angel

east - best


----------



## nitewriter

best - west


----------



## AmyJo1976

west - nest


----------



## nitewriter

nest - step


----------



## AmyJo1976

step - past


----------



## Angel

past - stay


----------



## nitewriter

stay - stag


----------



## AmyJo1976

stag - gags


----------



## nitewriter

gags - eggs


----------



## LumpySmile

eggs - kegs


----------



## nitewriter

kegs - sake


----------



## LumpySmile

sake - ears


----------



## nitewriter

ears - earn


----------



## LumpySmile

earn - acre


----------



## AmyJo1976

acre - ream


----------



## LumpySmile

ream - bare


----------



## nitewriter

bare - reap


----------



## LumpySmile

reap - heap


----------



## nitewriter

heap - pace


----------



## AmyJo1976

pace - case


----------



## LumpySmile

case - cans


----------



## nitewriter

cans - scat


----------



## LumpySmile

scat - vast


----------



## nitewriter

vast - task


----------



## AmyJo1976

task - tisk


----------



## nitewriter

tisk - skip


----------



## AmyJo1976

skip - pick


----------



## nitewriter

pick - peck


----------



## Angel

peck - neck (as in the verb)


----------



## nitewriter

neck - cone


----------



## LumpySmile

cone - icon


----------



## nitewriter

icon - - lion


----------



## AmyJo1976

lion - loon


----------



## nitewriter

loon - onto


----------



## LumpySmile

onto - snot


----------



## AmyJo1976

snot - tops


----------



## nitewriter

tops - posh


----------



## Angel

posh - hips


----------



## LumpySmile

hips :eat2: - push


----------



## nitewriter

push - shop


----------



## Angel

shop - hope


----------



## nitewriter

hope - open


----------



## Angel

open - neon


----------



## nitewriter

neon - once


----------



## Angel

once - coin


----------



## nitewriter

coin - lion


----------



## LumpySmile

lion - loan

 (predatory lending?)


----------



## nitewriter

loan - lane


----------



## Angel

lane - near


----------



## nitewriter

near - cane


----------



## Angel

cane - face


----------



## nitewriter

face - ache


----------



## Angel

ache - heal


----------



## nitewriter

heal - leaf


----------



## Angel

leaf - feat


----------



## nitewriter

feat - team


----------



## Angel

team - abet


----------



## nitewriter

abet - best


----------



## Ohio Lady

best - beet


----------



## nitewriter

beet - feet


----------



## Ohio Lady

feet - fate


----------



## nitewriter

fate - cafe


----------



## Ohio Lady

cafe - fear


----------



## nitewriter

fear - ream


----------



## Ohio Lady

ream - mean


----------



## nitewriter

mean - tame


----------



## Angel

tame - emit


----------



## nitewriter

emit - semi


----------



## Ohio Lady

semi -mess


----------



## nitewriter

mess - mesh


----------



## Ohio Lady

mesh - seam


----------



## nitewriter

seam - mast


----------



## Angel

mast - stem


----------



## nitewriter

stem - tame


----------



## LumpySmile

tame - mare


----------



## Angel

mare - read


----------



## nitewriter

read - dart


----------



## Ohio Lady

dart - dark


----------



## nitewriter

dark - hard


----------



## Ohio Lady

hard - head


----------



## Angel

head - ache


----------



## nitewriter

ache - chat


----------



## Angel

chat - tact


----------



## nitewriter

tact - tack


----------



## AmyJo1976

tack - sack


----------



## LumpySmile

sack - mask


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: OMG!!! She's back we can call off the search party!!! :bow:

mask - skim


----------



## AmyJo1976

nitewriter said:


> :bow: OMG!!! She's back we can call off the search party!!! :bow:
> 
> mask - skim



lol! I didn't go anywhere. I just get out more when it's warm

skim - milk


----------



## littlefairywren

milk - mill


----------



## nitewriter

mill - mall


----------



## AmyJo1976

mall - ball


----------



## nitewriter

ball - able


----------



## AmyJo1976

able - babe


----------



## nitewriter

babe - bean


----------



## LumpySmile

bean - able


----------



## AmyJo1976

able - leap


----------



## nitewriter

leap - pelt


----------



## littlefairywren

pelt - felt


----------



## nitewriter

felt - life


----------



## AmyJo1976

life - line


----------



## nitewriter

line - nice


----------



## littlefairywren

nice - mien


----------



## nitewriter

mien - :bow: amen :bow:


----------



## LumpySmile

amen - bean


----------



## nitewriter

bean - ante


----------



## Angel

ante - wean


----------



## nitewriter

wean - cane


----------



## Ohio Lady

cane - near


----------



## nitewriter

near - bare


----------



## littlefairywren

bare - brat


----------



## nitewriter

brat - tarp


----------



## Ohio Lady

tarp - pant


----------



## nitewriter

pant - tank


----------



## littlefairywren

tank - gnat


----------



## nitewriter

gnat - gain


----------



## littlefairywren

gain - lain


----------



## nitewriter

lain - line


----------



## littlefairywren

line - dine:eat1:


----------



## nitewriter

dine:eat2: - find


----------



## Angel

find - fink


----------



## nitewriter

fink - fine


----------



## swamptoad

fine - fend


----------



## nitewriter

fend - fund


----------



## AmyJo1976

fund - funk


----------



## nitewriter

funk - junk


----------



## AmyJo1976

junk - punk


----------



## nitewriter

punk - upon


----------



## AmyJo1976

upon - nope


----------



## nitewriter

nope - pose


----------



## AmyJo1976

pose - nose


----------



## nitewriter

nose - zone


----------



## AmyJo1976

zone - bone


----------



## nitewriter

bone - bent


----------



## AmyJo1976

bent - tent


----------



## nitewriter

tent - then .....aha! I see by your avatar you are going incognito


----------



## AmyJo1976

nitewriter said:


> tent - then .....aha! I see by your avatar you are going incognito


 
lol! No, just have my shades on cause it was bright today

then - hens


----------



## nitewriter

hens - shin ....ah a Foster Grant Girl


----------



## AmyJo1976

shin - hind


----------



## nitewriter

hind - dine :eat1:


----------



## AmyJo1976

dine - wine &#127863;


----------



## nitewriter

wine...I'll drink to that - twin (hic) now I'm seeing double


----------



## AmyJo1976

nitewriter said:


> wine...I'll drink to that - twin (hic) now I'm seeing double


 
lol!

twin - town


----------



## nitewriter

town - want


----------



## AmyJo1976

want - watt "1.21 jiggawatts!"


----------



## nitewriter

AmyJo1976 said:


> want - watt "1.21 jiggawatts!"



88mph!! Marty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Watt - what ??????


----------



## AmyJo1976

what ?????? - that


----------



## nitewriter

that  - heat


----------



## AmyJo1976

heat - beats


----------



## nitewriter

beat - tear :goodbye:


----------



## AmyJo1976

tear :goodbye: - care:wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

care :wubu: - read


----------



## AmyJo1976

read - head


----------



## nitewriter

head - heed


----------



## AmyJo1976

heed - seed


----------



## nitewriter

seed - shed


----------



## AmyJo1976

shed - beds


----------



## nitewriter

beds - desk


----------



## AmyJo1976

desk - dusk


----------



## nitewriter

dusk - kudo


----------



## AmyJo1976

kudo - duke


----------



## nitewriter

duke - duel


----------



## AmyJo1976

duel - mule


----------



## nitewriter

mule - mute


----------



## Munchausen

mute - time


----------



## nitewriter

time - meat


----------



## AmyJo1976

meat - take


----------



## nitewriter

take - rate


----------



## AmyJo1976

rate - fate


----------



## nitewriter

fate - fare


----------



## AmyJo1976

fare - rare


----------



## nitewriter

rare -pear


----------



## littlefairywren

pear - park


----------



## nitewriter

park - rapt


----------



## AmyJo1976

rapt - tape


----------



## nitewriter

tape - apex


----------



## Angel

apex - exam


----------



## nitewriter

exam - meat


----------



## AmyJo1976

meat - neat


----------



## nitewriter

neat - tune ......99 bottles of beer on the wall...


----------



## littlefairywren

tune - nuts


----------



## Angel

nuts - lust


----------



## nitewriter

lust :smitten: - stud :bounce:


----------



## swamptoad

stud - dubs


----------



## nitewriter

dubs - snub


----------



## AmyJo1976

snub - bust


----------



## nitewriter

bust - stun


----------



## AmyJo1976

stun - stud


----------



## nitewriter

stud - oust


----------



## swamptoad

oust - orts


----------



## nitewriter

orts - stop


----------



## AmyJo1976

stop - slop


----------



## nitewriter

slop - slow


----------



## AmyJo1976

slow - blow


----------



## nitewriter

blow - flow


----------



## AmyJo1976

flow - wolf


----------



## nitewriter

wolf - loaf


----------



## AmyJo1976

loaf - fool


----------



## nitewriter

fool - foal


----------



## Ohio Lady

foal - load


----------



## nitewriter

load - doll


----------



## AmyJo1976

doll - toll


----------



## nitewriter

toll - lost


----------



## AmyJo1976

lost - list


----------



## nitewriter

list - alit


----------



## AmyJo1976

alit - lite


----------



## nitewriter

lite - tire


----------



## AmyJo1976

tire - wire


----------



## nitewriter

wire - rein


----------



## Ohio Lady

rein - near


----------



## nitewriter

near - bean


----------



## AmyJo1976

bean - mean


----------



## nitewriter

mean - neat


----------



## AmyJo1976

neat - seat


----------



## nitewriter

seat - tear :goodbye:


----------



## Angel

tear :goodbye: - care


----------



## nitewriter

care - cart


----------



## littlefairywren

cart - fart :blush:


----------



## nitewriter

fart :blush: - trap


----------



## AmyJo1976

trap - frap


----------



## nitewriter

frap - pear


----------



## Angel

pear - apex


----------



## nitewriter

apex - peak


----------



## Ohio Lady

peak - keep


----------



## AmyJo1976

keep - peep


----------



## nitewriter

peep - Pope


----------



## AmyJo1976

Pope - rope


----------



## nitewriter

rope - peon


----------



## AmyJo1976

peon - neon


----------



## nitewriter

neon - done


----------



## AmyJo1976

done - lone


----------



## nitewriter

lone - once


----------



## AmyJo1976

once - cent


----------



## Angel

cent - tune


----------



## nitewriter

tune - unit


----------



## AmyJo1976

unit - tuna


----------



## nitewriter

tuna - unto


----------



## Angel

unto - turn


----------



## nitewriter

turn - burn


----------



## AmyJo1976

burn - bunn


----------



## nitewriter

bunn - bunt


----------



## AmyJo1976

bunt - punt


----------



## nitewriter

punt - turn


----------



## AmyJo1976

turn - runs


----------



## nitewriter

runs - spun


----------



## Munchausen

spun - snip


----------



## nitewriter

snip - pint


----------



## AmyJo1976

pint - pant


----------



## nitewriter

pant - want


----------



## Angel

want - newt


----------



## nitewriter

newt - twin


----------



## AmyJo1976

twin - wind


----------



## nitewriter

wind - wand...abracadabra


----------



## Angel

wand - band


----------



## nitewriter

band - bang


----------



## Adamantoise

bang - rang


----------



## nitewriter

rang - rain


----------



## Adamantoise

rain - iron


----------



## nitewriter

iron - corn


----------



## Munchausen

corn - crow


----------



## nitewriter

crow - work


----------



## Angel

work - cork


----------



## nitewriter

cork - pork


----------



## Ohio Lady

Pork - Port


----------



## nitewriter

port - trap


----------



## Ohio Lady

trap - arts


----------



## nitewriter

arts - sort


----------



## Ohio Lady

sort -tops


----------



## nitewriter

tops - pest


----------



## Ohio Lady

pest - taps


----------



## nitewriter

taps - spot....see spot run


----------



## Ohio Lady

Spot - past


----------



## Adamantoise

past - salt


----------



## nitewriter

salt - tall


----------



## Timberwolf

a

tall - tale

...


----------



## nitewriter

tale - teak


----------



## Ohio Lady

teak - kite


----------



## AmyJo1976

kite - tick


----------



## nitewriter

tick - icky


----------



## Ohio Lady

icky - kick


----------



## nitewriter

kick - wick


----------



## Ohio Lady

wick -wink


----------



## nitewriter

wink- mink


----------



## AmyJo1976

mink - pink


----------



## Ohio Lady

pink - pine


----------



## swamptoad

pine - epic


----------



## Ohio Lady

epic - chip


----------



## swamptoad

chip - chap


----------



## Angel

chap - ache


----------



## Ohio Lady

ache - arch


----------



## AmyJo1976

arch - rack


----------



## Ohio Lady

rack - cake


----------



## swamptoad

cake - peck


----------



## Ohio Lady

peck - peek


----------



## swamptoad

peek - neep


----------



## Ohio Lady

neep - nape


----------



## nitewriter

nape - apex


----------



## Ohio Lady

apex - apes


----------



## nitewriter

apes - seam


----------



## Ohio Lady

seam - mean


----------



## azerty

mean - nems


----------



## AmyJo1976

nems - noms:eat2:


----------



## azerty

noms - snow


----------



## Ohio Lady

snow - know


----------



## nitewriter

know - work


----------



## Ohio Lady

work - rows


----------



## azerty

rows - wars


----------



## Ohio Lady

wars - rats


----------



## azerty

rats - tare


----------



## Ohio Lady

tare - pear


----------



## azerty

pear - rope


----------



## Ohio Lady

rope - ripe


----------



## azerty

ripe - pear


----------



## nitewriter

pear - cape


----------



## AmyJo1976

cape - apes


----------



## Ohio Lady

apes - safe


----------



## azerty

safe - fake


----------



## Ohio Lady

fake - fate


----------



## nitewriter

fate - flat


----------



## Ohio Lady

flat - late


----------



## swamptoad

late - tule


----------



## azerty

tule - tell


----------



## nitewriter

tell - felt


----------



## Ohio Lady

felt - feet


----------



## nitewriter

feet - feta


----------



## azerty

feta - take


----------



## Ohio Lady

take - kite


----------



## swamptoad

kite - tile


----------



## azerty

tile - late


----------



## Ohio Lady

tile - teal


----------



## azerty

teal - tall


----------



## Ohio Lady

tall - late


----------



## azerty

late - left


----------



## Ohio Lady

left - lift


----------



## azerty

lift - loft (I admit, it is too easy)


----------



## Ohio Lady

loft - told


----------



## azerty

told - toll


----------



## Ohio Lady

toll - poll


----------



## azerty

toll - loop


----------



## Ohio Lady

loop - poof


----------



## azerty

poof - foot


----------



## Ohio Lady

foot - tofu


----------



## azerty

tofu - rout


----------



## Ohio Lady

rout - runt


----------



## azerty

runt - torn


----------



## Ohio Lady

torn - norm


----------



## azerty

norm - room


----------



## nitewriter

room - mood


----------



## Ohio Lady

room - more


----------



## azerty

more - roam


----------



## Ohio Lady

roam - mare


----------



## azerty

mare - more


----------



## Ohio Lady

more - redo


----------



## azerty

redo - door


----------



## Ohio Lady

door - rode


----------



## nitewriter

rode - odor


----------



## Ohio Lady

odor - dorm


----------



## swamptoad

dorm - sord


----------



## Angel

sord - word


----------



## swamptoad

word - trow


----------



## Angel

trow - work


----------



## swamptoad

work - crow


----------



## Angel

crow - cowl


----------



## swamptoad

cowl - owls


----------



## Angel

owls - wool


----------



## Ohio Lady

wool - loot


----------



## azerty

loot - fool


----------



## nitewriter

fool - wolf


----------



## Ohio Lady

wolf - golf


----------



## nitewriter

golf - flag


----------



## Ohio Lady

flag - lags


----------



## Timberwolf

lags - fags


----------



## Ohio Lady

fags - flag


----------



## AmyJo1976

flag - flap


----------



## azerty

flap - palm


----------



## Ohio Lady

palm - maps


----------



## nitewriter

maps - sump


----------



## Ohio Lady

sump - mums


----------



## nitewriter

mums - emus


----------



## Ohio Lady

emus - mute


----------



## azerty

mute - time


----------



## nitewriter

time - mist


----------



## azerty

mist - stum


----------



## Ohio Lady

stum - stem


----------



## Timberwolf

stem - mast


----------



## Ohio Lady

mast - seat


----------



## Timberwolf

seat - neat


----------



## Ohio Lady

neat - meat


----------



## nitewriter

meat - math


----------



## swamptoad

math - them


----------



## azerty

them - time


----------



## Ohio Lady

time - mint


----------



## azerty

mint - mind


----------



## Ohio Lady

mind - dime


----------



## azerty

dime - mode


----------



## Ohio Lady

mode - made


----------



## azerty

made - demo


----------



## Ohio Lady

demo - doom


----------



## nitewriter

doom - moon


----------



## Ohio Lady

moon


toon


----------



## nitewriter

toon - foot


----------



## Timberwolf

foot - loot


----------



## azerty

loot - lots


----------



## nitewriter

lots - slat


----------



## Ohio Lady

slat - tale


----------



## nitewriter

tale - salt


----------



## swamptoad

salt - lots


----------



## Ohio Lady

lots  - plot


----------



## nitewriter

plot - bolt


----------



## Ohio Lady

bolt - told


----------



## nitewriter

told - idol


----------



## swamptoad

idol - deli


----------



## nitewriter

deli - life


----------



## LumpySmile

life - evil


----------



## nitewriter

evil - lice


----------



## swamptoad

lice - clip


----------



## nitewriter

clip - pail


----------



## azerty

pail - lips


----------



## nitewriter

lips :kiss2: - slim


----------



## azerty

slim - mile


----------



## AmyJo1976

mile - pile


----------



## Angel

pile - vile


----------



## nitewriter

vile - love:smitten:


----------



## Angel

love:smitten: - move


----------



## nitewriter

move - over


----------



## AmyJo1976

over - role


----------



## nitewriter

role - core


----------



## Angel

core - rode


----------



## nitewriter

rode - dork


----------



## swamptoad

dork - rock


----------



## nitewriter

rock - crop


----------



## swamptoad

crop - pock


----------



## nitewriter

pock - cope


----------



## swamptoad

cope - pecs


----------



## nitewriter

pecs - seep


----------



## swamptoad

seep - neep (a turnip)


----------



## nitewriter

neep - need


----------



## AmyJo1976

need - deed


----------



## nitewriter

deed - dead


----------



## swamptoad

dead - idea  :doh:


resurrect the dead idea!


----------



## nitewriter

idea:doh: - tide


----------



## Ohio Lady

tide - time


----------



## Angel

time - mine


----------



## nitewriter

mine - minx


----------



## Ohio Lady

minx - jinx


----------



## nitewriter

jinx - join


----------



## Ohio Lady

join - coin


----------



## nitewriter

coin - into


----------



## Ohio Lady

into - note


----------



## azerty

note - then


----------



## Ohio Lady

then - hint


----------



## azerty

hint - mint (to easy sorry)


----------



## Ohio Lady

mint - mink


----------



## nitewriter

mink - wink


----------



## Ohio Lady

wink - wine


----------



## nitewriter

wine - vein


----------



## Ohio Lady

vein - dive


----------



## nitewriter

dive - evil


----------



## Ohio Lady

evil - love


----------



## nitewriter

Love :kiss2:- over :goodbye:


----------



## Ohio Lady

over - very


----------



## nitewriter

very - year


----------



## Ohio Lady

year - rate


----------



## nitewriter

rate - bare:blush:


----------



## Ohio Lady

bare :blush: - beer


----------



## nitewriter

beer - berm


----------



## Ohio Lady

berm - bore


----------



## nitewriter

bore - hero


----------



## Ohio Lady

hero - Cher


----------



## swamptoad

Cher - Care


----------



## nitewriter

care - crab


----------



## Ohio Lady

crab - back


----------



## nitewriter

back - cake :eat1:


----------



## Ohio Lady

cake - cage


----------



## nitewriter

cage - gear


----------



## Ohio Lady

gear - reap


----------



## nitewriter

reap - pure


----------



## Ohio Lady

pure - lure


----------



## azerty

lure - real


----------



## Ohio Lady

real - leaf


----------



## nitewriter

leaf - fail


----------



## Ohio Lady

fail - lift


----------



## nitewriter

lift - fist


----------



## Ohio Lady

fist - fats


----------



## Angel

fats - salt


----------



## nitewriter

salt - seal


----------



## Angel

seal - sake


----------



## nitewriter

sake - case


----------



## Ohio Lady

case - seat


----------



## nitewriter

seat - fast


----------



## Ohio Lady

fast - safe


----------



## nitewriter

safe - mesa


----------



## Ohio Lady

mesa - seem


----------



## nitewriter

seem - deem


----------



## azerty

deem - made


----------



## Ohio Lady

made - dams


----------



## nitewriter

dams - soda


----------



## Ohio Lady

soda - dose


----------



## azerty

dose - soda


----------



## Ohio Lady

soda - aids


----------



## nitewriter

aids - maid


----------



## Ohio Lady

maid - dime


----------



## nitewriter

dime - mode


----------



## Ohio Lady

mode - deem


----------



## Angel

deem - mend


----------



## Ohio Lady

mend - dens


----------



## nitewriter

dens - bend


----------



## Ohio Lady

bend - bent


----------



## swamptoad

bent - nebs


----------



## Ohio Lady

nebs - snob


----------



## azerty

snob - bone


----------



## Ohio Lady

bone - bean


----------



## nitewriter

bean - neat


----------



## Ohio Lady

neat - lean


----------



## nitewriter

_lean_- gale


----------



## Ohio Lady

gale - leak


----------



## nitewriter

leak - cake :eat1:


----------



## Angel

cake - peck


----------



## Ohio Lady

peck - keep


----------



## nitewriter

keep - epee ...en garde my name is Enigo Montoya you killed my father. Prepare to die


----------



## Ohio Lady

epee -pete


----------



## nitewriter

pete - pate


----------



## Adamantoise

pate - mate


----------



## Ohio Lady

mate - male


----------



## nitewriter

male - malt


----------



## Ohio Lady

malt - lamb


----------



## nitewriter

lamb - clam


----------



## Ohio Lady

clam - came


----------



## nitewriter

came - amen


----------



## Ohio Lady

amen - acne


----------



## nitewriter

acne - cant


----------



## Ohio Lady

cant - want


----------



## swamptoad

want - thaw


----------



## Ohio Lady

thaw - than


----------



## nitewriter

than - hand


----------



## swamptoad

hand - dean


----------



## nitewriter

dean - wane


----------



## Ohio Lady

wane - earn


----------



## nitewriter

earn - wear


----------



## Ohio Lady

wear - wart


----------



## nitewriter

wart - tarp


----------



## swamptoad

Tarp - Brat


----------



## nitewriter

brat - bath


----------



## swamptoad

bath - haet


----------



## Angel

haet - teak


----------



## swamptoad

teak - kite


----------



## Angel

kite - tyke


----------



## nitewriter

tyke - keys


----------



## swamptoad

keys - stey


----------



## nitewriter

stey - seat


----------



## Angel

seat - best


----------



## nitewriter

best - step


----------



## Angel

step - peat


----------



## nitewriter

peat - fate


----------



## Angel

fate - waft


----------



## nitewriter

waft - fast


----------



## Angel

fast - safe


----------



## nitewriter

safe - fest


----------



## Angel

fest - fete


----------



## nitewriter

fete - tree


----------



## Angel

tree - jeer


----------



## nitewriter

jeer - jeep


----------



## Angel

jeep - jape


----------



## nitewriter

jape - apex


----------



## Ohio Lady

Apex - pear


----------



## nitewriter

pear - plea


----------



## Angel

a *plea* for *help*


----------



## nitewriter

HELP!!! - pelt


----------



## Ohio Lady

Pelt ~ belt


----------



## Angel

belt - ouch! - welt


----------



## nitewriter

welt - tell


----------



## Angel

tell - tall :smitten:


----------



## nitewriter

tall - tail(s) .....The view Santa gets from the drivers seat.


----------



## Angel

nitewriter said:


> tall - tail(s) .....The view Santa gets from the drivers seat.



For a minute there, I thought Santa was being naughty checking out what isn't covered by those extremely short white fur trimmed red velvet skirts the dancers are wearing!

tail - salt ........ I need Santa to drop off about 10 bags of rock salt!


----------



## nitewriter

Salt - list ...yeah I need Rock salt too, what did I get coal in my stocking!


----------



## Angel

nitewriter said:


> Salt - list ...yeah I need Rock salt too, what did I get coal in my stocking!



list - last ... I'll be the last to open gifts. My Christmas has been delayed until I get over this whatever-it-is. I hate being sick.


----------



## nitewriter

last - halt


----------



## swamptoad

halt - thae


----------



## nitewriter

thae - heal


----------



## Angel

heal - ache


----------



## swamptoad

ache - char


----------



## nitewriter

char - each


----------



## Angel

each - chia


----------



## nitewriter

chia - chap


----------



## Angel

chap - path


----------



## swamptoad

path - hart


----------



## Angel

hart - thaw 

I wish all this snow and ice would thaw!


----------



## swamptoad

thaw - wham! ...here comes the warm sun!


----------



## nitewriter

wham - whom .....-15 last night


----------



## Angel

nitewriter said:


> wham - whom .....-15 last night



Wow! 3 here and falling one degree about every ten minutes. It is too cold for me!

whom - I hope everyone makes it safely *home* tonight and then stay indoors and keep warm.


----------



## nitewriter

home - omen


----------



## Angel

omen - zone


----------



## nitewriter

zone - once


----------



## Ohio Lady

once - open


----------



## nitewriter

open - neon


----------



## Angel

neon - bone


----------



## nitewriter

bone - done


----------



## Angel

done - bend


----------



## nitewriter

bend - dine :eat1:


----------



## Angel

dine :eat1: - on a *dime* ( = one half of a package of ramen noodles)


----------



## nitewriter

dime - amid


----------



## Ohio Lady

amid - dims


----------



## nitewriter

dims - side


----------



## Ohio Lady

side - aide


----------



## nitewriter

aide - edit


----------



## Angel

edit - *tidy* whites

and for the FFA 

[ame]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c2gtT0Tgl-U[/ame]


----------



## nitewriter

Tidy - duty


----------



## Angel

duty - thud


----------



## nitewriter

thud - doth


----------



## swamptoad

doth - oath


----------



## nitewriter

oath - moat .......have fun storming the castle!


----------



## swamptoad

moat - moan


----------



## nitewriter

moan  - foam


----------



## swamptoad

foam - fame


----------



## nitewriter

fame - farm


----------



## swamptoad

farm - farl


----------



## nitewriter

farl - afar


----------



## Timberwolf

afar - fart


----------



## nitewriter

Fart  - tarp


----------



## Adamantoise

tarp - pate


----------



## nitewriter

pate - heat


----------



## Adamantoise

heat - bath


----------



## nitewriter

bath - bait


----------



## Adamantoise

bait - bite


----------



## nitewriter

bite - item


----------



## Timberwolf

item - mate


----------



## nitewriter

mate - atom


----------



## rockhound225

atom - mote


----------



## nitewriter

mote - team


----------



## Adamantoise

team - mute


----------



## nitewriter

mute - meet


----------



## Adamantoise

meet - emit


----------



## nitewriter

emit - tome


----------



## Munchausen

tome - toes


----------



## pjbbwlvr

toes - oats


----------



## nitewriter

oats - soap


----------



## pjbbwlvr

soap - post


----------



## nitewriter

post - spit


----------



## pjbbwlvr

spit - pest


----------



## nitewriter

pest - type


----------



## pjbbwlvr

type - peat


----------



## nitewriter

peat - atop


----------



## AmyJo1976

atop - toad


----------



## nitewriter

toad...eribbit - date be careful about first dates...kiss a frog warts and all.


----------



## AmyJo1976

warts....ewww 

date - mate


----------



## rockhound225

mate - maze


----------



## nitewriter

maze - adze


----------



## rockhound225

adze - dare


----------



## nitewriter

dare - raid


----------



## Adamantoise

raid - dirt


----------



## nitewriter

dirt - trip


----------



## Stephanie343

Trip- Pert


----------



## nitewriter

pert - rapt


----------



## Stephanie343

Rapt- Tear


----------



## nitewriter

tear - area


----------



## Angel

area - aura


----------



## nitewriter

aura - Arab


----------



## Angel

Arab - crab legs :eat2:


----------



## Stephanie343

Crab- Barn


----------



## nitewriter

barn - burn (marshmallows anyone?)


----------



## Stephanie343

Burn- Ruin ( burning would ruin a marshmallow)


----------



## nitewriter

ruin - wine 4 year old beaujoleis


----------



## Stephanie343

Wine- News


----------



## nitewriter

news - suet


----------



## Stephanie343

Suet- Uses


----------



## nitewriter

uses - fuse


----------



## rockhound225

fuse - fest


----------



## Stephanie343

Fest- Safe


----------



## nitewriter

safe - seal


----------



## Stephanie343

Seal- Else


----------



## nitewriter

else - sell


----------



## Am Jim

Sell - less


----------



## nitewriter

less - sale


----------



## Stephanie343

Sale- Lane


----------



## nitewriter

lane - loan


----------



## Stephanie343

Loan- Only


----------



## nitewriter

only - lynx


----------



## Angel

lynx - onyx


----------



## nitewriter

onyx - pony


----------



## Stephanie343

Pony- Nope


----------



## nitewriter

nope - zone


----------



## Stephanie343

Zone- Nose


----------



## nitewriter

nose - shoe


----------



## Angel

shoe - hope


----------



## nitewriter

hope - open


----------



## Angel

open - poem


----------



## nitewriter

poem - pole


----------



## Stephanie343

Pole- Loop


----------



## Munchausen

loop - solo


----------



## Timberwolf

solo - han
...no, wait, that doesn't fit...

solo - polo


----------



## nitewriter

polo - plow


----------



## nitewriter

plow - wool


----------



## rockhound225

wool - flow


----------



## nitewriter

flow - flaw


----------



## rockhound225

flaw - wolf


----------



## sugar and spice

wolf-loaf


----------



## nitewriter

loaf - foam


----------



## sugar and spice

foam-moat


----------



## nitewriter

moat - mast


----------



## sugar and spice

Mast-Meat


----------



## nitewriter

meat - east


----------



## sugar and spice

East-Gate


----------



## nitewriter

gate - tame


----------



## sugar and spice

Tame-Came


----------



## Jay78

Came - Care


----------



## nitewriter

care - area


----------



## sugar and spice

Area-Bear


----------



## Jay78

Bear - Beer


----------



## nitewriter

Beer - here


----------



## sugar and spice

Here-Hare


----------



## Jay78

Hare - Hard


----------



## sugar and spice

Hard-Lard


----------



## nitewriter

lard - bald


----------



## sugar and spice

Bald-Bold


----------



## nitewriter

bold - doll


----------



## sugar and spice

Doll-Dole


----------



## nitewriter

dole - sold


----------



## sugar and spice

Sold-Cold


----------



## nitewriter

cold - lock


----------



## Jay78

Lock - Lack


----------



## sugar and spice

Lack-Luck


----------



## Jay78

Luck - Fu.....Duck


----------



## nitewriter

duck - dock


----------



## sugar and spice

Dock-Mock


----------



## nitewriter

mock - cook


----------



## sugar and spice

Cook-Sock


----------



## nitewriter

sock - sick


----------



## Grizzlybear

Sick - kiss


----------



## sugar and spice

Kiss-Risk


----------



## nitewriter

risk - skip


----------



## sugar and spice

Skip-Pike


----------



## nitewriter

pike - pier


----------



## sugar and spice

Pier-Pear


----------



## nitewriter

pear - tape


----------



## sugar and spice

Tape-Pest


----------



## nitewriter

pest - stop


----------



## sugar and spice

Tape-type


----------



## sugar and spice

Tape-Type


----------



## nitewriter

type - pity


----------



## sugar and spice

Pity-Pita


----------



## nitewriter

pita - atop


----------



## sugar and spice

Atop-Plot


----------



## nitewriter

plot - spot ......see spot run


----------



## sugar and spice

Spot-Spit....see spot spit


----------



## nitewriter

spit- pith ...I know my Pith Helmet is here somewhere?


----------



## sugar and spice

Pith-Pits


----------



## nitewriter

pits - pots


----------



## sugar and spice

Pots-Pens


----------



## nitewriter

pens - send


----------



## sugar and spice

Send-Sand


----------



## nitewriter

sand - land - ho!


----------



## sugar and spice

Land-Lend


----------



## nitewriter

lend - deny


----------



## sugar and spice

Deny-Need


----------



## nitewriter

need - dent


----------



## sugar and spice

Dent-Went...where did that dent go?


----------



## nitewriter

went - gent .....They went to Murphy's house of Bondo


----------



## sugar and spice

Gent-Tang


----------



## nitewriter

tang - want


----------



## roscopcoltrane

want - rant


----------



## sugar and spice

Rant-Tram


----------



## nitewriter

tram - mast


----------



## Adamantoise

mast - spam


----------



## nitewriter

spam - wasp


----------



## sugar and spice

Wasp-Spew


----------



## nitewriter

spew - west


----------



## sugar and spice

West-Stow


----------



## nitewriter

stow - host


----------



## sugar and spice

Host-Shoe


----------



## nitewriter

shoe - gosh


----------



## sugar and spice

Gosh-Shag


----------



## nitewriter

shag - cash


----------



## sugar and spice

Cash-Case


----------



## nitewriter

case - ease


----------



## sugar and spice

Ease-Ears


----------



## nitewriter

ears - seat


----------



## sugar and spice

Seat-Pear


----------



## nitewriter

pear - prey


----------



## sugar and spice

Prey-Yelp


----------



## nitewriter

yelp - rely


----------



## sugar and spice

Rely-Year


----------



## nitewriter

year - dear


----------



## sugar and spice

Dear-Road


----------



## nitewriter

road - card


----------



## sugar and spice

Card-Curd


----------



## nitewriter

curd - drug


----------



## sugar and spice

Drug-Drag


----------



## nitewriter

drag - rage


----------



## sugar and spice

Rage-Grad


----------



## nitewriter

grad - raid


----------



## sugar and spice

Raid-Card


----------



## nitewriter

card - care


----------



## sugar and spice

Care-Cure


----------



## nitewriter

cure - true


----------



## sugar and spice

True-Fret


----------



## nitewriter

fret - tree


----------



## sugar and spice

Tree-Reel


----------



## nitewriter

reel - flee


----------



## sugar and spice

Flee-Flea


----------



## nitewriter

flea - _lean_


----------



## sugar and spice

Lean-Nail


----------



## Lindak665

Nail - Laid


----------



## sugar and spice

Laid-Load


----------



## nitewriter

load - dial


----------



## Lindak665

Dial - Lead


----------



## nitewriter

lead - pale


----------



## sugar and spice

Pale-Slap


----------



## Adamantoise

slap - lash


----------



## Lindak665

Lash - Heal


----------



## Adamantoise

Heal - dale


----------



## Lindak665

Dale - Date


----------



## nitewriter

date - dear


----------



## Lindak665

Dear - Reed


----------



## sugar and spice

Reed- Dire


----------



## nitewriter

dire - rode


----------



## sugar and spice

Rode-Mode


----------



## nitewriter

mode - dime


----------



## sugar and spice

Dime-Dome


----------



## nitewriter

dome - omen


----------



## sugar and spice

Omen-Menu


----------



## nitewriter

menu - Amen ......time to say Grace


----------



## sugar and spice

Amen-Beam


----------



## nitewriter

Beam...me up Scotty! - Fame


----------



## sugar and spice

Fame-Foam


----------



## nitewriter

foam - form


----------



## sugar and spice

Form-Dorm


----------



## nitewriter

dorm - odor......where's the air freshener?


----------



## sugar and spice

nitewriter said:


> dorm - odor......where's the air freshener?


 HA HA HA


----------



## sugar and spice

Odor-Road


----------



## nitewriter

Road - raid


----------



## sugar and spice

Raid-Paid


----------



## nitewriter

paid - dial


----------



## wrenchboy

Dial- deal


----------



## sugar and spice

Deal-Meal


----------



## nitewriter

meal - leap


----------



## wrenchboy

Leap- lead


----------



## nitewriter

lead - fade


----------



## sugar and spice

Fade-Fear


----------



## nitewriter

fear - ream


----------



## wrenchboy

Ream - rear (love a big rear!)


----------



## sugar and spice

Rear-Bear


----------



## nitewriter

bear - bark


----------



## sugar and spice

Bark-Kart


----------



## nitewriter

kart - tear


----------



## sugar and spice

Tear--Earn


----------



## nitewriter

earn - hare


----------



## rockhound225

hare - rake


----------



## sugar and spice

Rake-Cake..


----------



## nitewriter

cake - kale


----------



## sugar and spice

Kale--Lead


----------



## nitewriter

lead - sale


----------



## sugar and spice

Sale-Hale


----------



## nitewriter

hale - meal


----------



## sugar and spice

Meal--Game


----------



## nitewriter

game - cage


----------



## sugar and spice

Cage-Cafe


----------



## nitewriter

cafe - cake


----------



## sugar and spice

Cake-Coke


----------



## nitewriter

coke - cone ......wheres the ice cream?


----------



## sugar and spice

Cone-Gone....I ate them all


----------



## nitewriter

gone - nose.....touche


----------



## sugar and spice

Nose- Rose..sniff sniff


----------



## nitewriter

rose - toes .....I wouldn't recommend sniffing


----------



## sugar and spice

Toes-Woes


----------



## nitewriter

woes - west


----------



## sugar and spice

West-Stow


----------



## nitewriter

stow - town


----------



## sugar and spice

Town- Want


----------



## nitewriter

want - swan


----------



## sugar and spice

Swan-Wean


----------



## nitewriter

wean - wear


----------



## sugar and spice

Wear-Read


----------



## nitewriter

read - tear ...sniff


----------



## sugar and spice

Tear-Gear


----------



## nitewriter

gear - raze


----------



## sugar and spice

Raze-Zero


----------



## nitewriter

zero - rose


----------



## sugar and spice

Rose-Soar


----------



## nitewriter

soar - star


----------



## sugar and spice

Star--Brat


----------



## nitewriter

brat - trap


----------



## sugar and spice

Trap-Trip


----------



## nitewriter

trip- ripe


----------



## sugar and spice

Ripe-Pear


----------



## nitewriter

pear- race


----------



## sugar and spice

Race-Mace


----------



## nitewriter

mace - tame


----------



## sugar and spice

Tame-Lame


----------



## nitewriter

lame - clam


----------



## sugar and spice

Clam-Clan


----------



## nitewriter

clan - loan


----------



## sugar and spice

Loan-Moan


----------



## nitewriter

moan - ammo


----------



## sugar and spice

Ammo-Maim


----------



## nitewriter

maim - mail


----------



## sugar and spice

Mail-Milk


----------



## nitewriter

milk - skim


----------



## sugar and spice

Skim-Mink


----------



## nitewriter

mink - kind


----------



## sugar and spice

Kind-Fink


----------



## nitewriter

fink - oink


----------



## sugar and spice

Oink-Pink


----------



## nitewriter

pink - pain


----------



## swamptoad

pain - airn


----------



## nitewriter

airn - fair


----------



## swamptoad

fair - rani


----------



## sugar and spice

Fair-Fear


----------



## sugar and spice

Rani-Nare


----------



## swamptoad

Nare - Ears


----------



## nitewriter

ears - bear


----------



## swamptoad

bear - earn


----------



## nitewriter

earn - dare


----------



## sugar and spice

Dare-Bead


----------



## swamptoad

Bead - Drab


----------



## nitewriter

drab - bark


----------



## swamptoad

Bark - Bran


----------



## nitewriter

bran - grab


----------



## swamptoad

Grab - bare


----------



## nitewriter

bare - barn


----------



## swamptoad

Barn - rain


----------



## sugar and spice

Rain-Main


----------



## swamptoad

Main - name


----------



## nitewriter

name - meat


----------



## swamptoad

meal - lime


----------



## sugar and spice

Lime-Melt


----------



## swamptoad

Melt - Leet


----------



## nitewriter

leet - tale


----------



## swamptoad

tale - beat


----------



## nitewriter

beat - east


----------



## sugar and spice

East-Stew


----------



## nitewriter

stew - best


----------



## sugar and spice

Best- Bent


----------



## nitewriter

bent - tone


----------



## sugar and spice

Tone-Gone


----------



## nitewriter

gone - done


----------



## sugar and spice

Done-Bone


----------



## nitewriter

bone - neon


----------



## sugar and spice

neon-gone


----------



## nitewriter

gone - once


----------



## sugar and spice

Once- Cane


----------



## nitewriter

cane - anew


----------



## sugar and spice

Anew- Wand


----------



## nitewriter

wand - down


----------



## sugar and spice

Down-Gown


----------



## nitewriter

gown - know


----------



## sugar and spice

Know-Wink


----------



## nitewriter

wink - twin


----------



## sugar and spice

Twin-Mint


----------



## nitewriter

mint - mine


----------



## Adamantoise

mine - mind


----------



## nitewriter

mind - dime


----------



## sugar and spice

Dime-Maid


----------



## AmyJo1976

Maid-Dame


----------



## nitewriter

dame - amen


----------



## sugar and spice

Amen-Beam


----------



## Adamantoise

beam - bare


----------



## nitewriter

bare - area


----------



## sugar and spice

Area-Ream


----------



## nitewriter

ream - mark


----------



## sugar and spice

Mark-Park


----------



## nitewriter

park - pare


----------



## rockhound225

pare - hare


----------



## nitewriter

hare - harp


----------



## sugar and spice

Harp- Pram


----------



## stampy

Pram-rump


----------



## sugar and spice

Rump- Plum


----------



## nitewriter

plum - mule


----------



## sugar and spice

Mule-Fuel


----------



## rockhound225

Fuel - Lute


----------



## nitewriter

lute - belt


----------



## sugar and spice

Belt-Bile


----------



## nitewriter

bile - file


----------



## sugar and spice

File-Flea


----------



## nitewriter

flea - flap


----------



## sugar and spice

Flap-Flag


----------



## nitewriter

flag - glad


----------



## sugar and spice

Glad-Grad


----------



## nitewriter

grad - raid


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Raid - rail


----------



## nitewriter

rail - dial


----------



## sugar and spice

Dial- Lard


----------



## nitewriter

lard - drag


----------



## sugar and spice

Drag-Drug


----------



## nitewriter

drug - grid


----------



## sugar and spice

Grid-Grin


----------



## nitewriter

grin - rind


----------



## sugar and spice

Rind- Ring


----------



## nitewriter

ring - rain


----------



## rockhound225

rain - noir


----------



## nitewriter

noir - coin


----------



## sugar and spice

Coin-Nice


----------



## nitewriter

nice - once


----------



## sugar and spice

Once-Echo


----------



## nitewriter

echo - etch


----------



## sugar and spice

Etch-Chat


----------



## nitewriter

chat - hate


----------



## sugar and spice

Hate-Chat


----------



## nitewriter

chat - heat


----------



## sugar and spice

Heat-Beat


----------



## nitewriter

beat - bath


----------



## sugar and spice

bath-Both


----------



## nitewriter

both - boat


----------



## sugar and spice

Boat-Goat


----------



## nitewriter

goat - oats


----------



## sugar and spice

Oats- Mats


----------



## nitewriter

mats - meat


----------



## sugar and spice

Meat-Term


----------



## nitewriter

term - more


----------



## sugar and spice

More-Norm


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Norm - form


----------



## nitewriter

form - roof


----------



## sugar and spice

Roof-Form


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Form - foam


----------



## nitewriter

foam - foal


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Foal - fold


----------



## nitewriter

fold - doll


----------



## sugar and spice

Foal-Flea


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Flea - flee


----------



## nitewriter

flee - feed


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Feed - feel


----------



## sugar and spice

Feel-Leaf


----------



## nitewriter

leaf - flue


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Flue - blue


----------



## nitewriter

blue - fuel


----------



## rockhound225

fuel - lute


----------



## nitewriter

lute - tell


----------



## sugar and spice

Tell-Melt


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Melt - milt


----------



## nitewriter

milt - malt


----------



## sugar and spice

Malt-Meal


----------



## nitewriter

meal - _lean_


----------



## rockhound225

lean - teal


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Teal - tail


----------



## sugar and spice

Tail-Last


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Last - star


----------



## nitewriter

star - rasp


----------



## sugar and spice

Rasp-Spam


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Spam - caps


----------



## nitewriter

caps - past


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Past - stat


----------



## rockhound225

stat - mast


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Mast - mask


----------



## nitewriter

mask - skim


----------



## sugar and spice

Skim- Milk


----------



## rockhound225

milk - kiln


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Kiln - kill


----------



## nitewriter

kill - fill


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Fill - film


----------



## nitewriter

film - limb


----------



## sugar and spice

Limb-Lamb


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Lamb - slam


----------



## rockhound225

slam - mall


----------



## Ncmomof4

Mall - Fall


----------



## sugar and spice

Fall-Fail


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Fail - lair


----------



## sugar and spice

Lair- Laid


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Laid - lard


----------



## sugar and spice

Lard-Land


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Land - lend


----------



## Ncmomof4

Lend - Mend


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Mend - bend


----------



## Ncmomof4

Bend - Band


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Band - damn


----------



## sugar and spice

Damn-Mend


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Mend - dent


----------



## sugar and spice

Dent-Dean


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Dean - cane


----------



## sugar and spice

Cane-Aced


----------



## Ncmomof4

Aced - dead


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Dead - made


----------



## Ncmomof4

Made - Male


----------



## sugar and spice

Male-Mole


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Mole - Nöel


----------



## sugar and spice

Noel-Lean


----------



## nitewriter

_lean -_ nail


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Nail - lane


----------



## nitewriter

lane - anew


----------



## sugar and spice

Anew-Wine


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Wine - wean


----------



## nitewriter

wean - earn


----------



## Ncmomof4

Earn - barn


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Barn - rain


----------



## nitewriter

rain - rant


----------



## sugar and spice

Rant-Bran


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Bran - bane


----------



## Ncmomof4

Bane - Bare


----------



## nitewriter

bare - arab


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Arab - bear


----------



## sugar and spice

Bear-Hear


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Hear - rare


----------



## nitewriter

rare - rate


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Rate - care


----------



## nitewriter

care - lace


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Lace - kale


----------



## nitewriter

kale - sale


----------



## Ncmomof4

Sale - lass


----------



## nitewriter

lass - slap


----------



## sugar and spice

Kale-Lock


----------



## nitewriter

lock - clot


----------



## sugar and spice

Clot-Cold


----------



## nitewriter

cold - dolt


----------



## sugar and spice

Dolt-Dole


----------



## nitewriter

dole - load


----------



## sugar and spice

Load-Toad


----------



## nitewriter

toad - date ......don't kiss that frog


----------



## sugar and spice

Date-Team


----------



## nitewriter

team - mast


----------



## sugar and spice

Came-Cram


----------



## nitewriter

cram - ramp


----------



## sugar and spice

Ramp-Perm


----------



## nitewriter

perm - pear


----------



## sugar and spice

Pear-Pray


----------



## nitewriter

pray - tray


----------



## sugar and spice

Tray-Yard


----------



## nitewriter

yard -road


----------



## sugar and spice

Road-Boar


----------



## nitewriter

boar - roam


----------



## sugar and spice

Roam-Harm


----------



## nitewriter

harm - army


----------



## sugar and spice

Army-Many


----------



## nitewriter

many - main


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Main - mane


----------



## sugar and spice

Mane-Moan


----------



## nitewriter

moan - loan


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Loan - lean


----------



## nitewriter

_lean -_ mean


----------



## sugar and spice

Mean-Bean


----------



## nitewriter

Bean - bead


----------



## sugar and spice

Bead-Lead


----------



## nitewriter

lead - bald


----------



## sugar and spice

Bald-Bold


----------



## nitewriter

bold - doll


----------



## sugar and spice

Doll-Moll


----------



## nitewriter

moll - mole


----------



## sugar and spice

Mole-Male


----------



## nitewriter

male - malt


----------



## sugar and spice

Malt-Melt


----------



## nitewriter

melt - tame


----------



## sugar and spice

Tame-Same


----------



## nitewriter

same - mean


----------



## nitewriter

mean - mesa


----------



## sugar and spice

Mesa-Meal


----------



## nitewriter

meal - heal


----------



## sugar and spice

Heal-Heap


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Heap - pear


----------



## nitewriter

pear - ripe


----------



## sugar and spice

ripe-rope


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Rope - pear


----------



## nitewriter

pear - rate


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Rate - paté


----------



## nitewriter

pate - type


----------



## sugar and spice

Type-Pate


----------



## nitewriter

pate -part


----------



## Ncmomof4

Part- Tart


----------



## Adamantoise

Tart - Cart


----------



## Ncmomof4

Cart - cars


----------



## nitewriter

cars - race .......gentlemen!start your engines!


----------



## sugar and spice

Tart-Kart


----------



## nitewriter

kart - trap


----------



## Timberwolf

trap - park


----------



## nitewriter

park - pair


----------



## sugar and spice

Pair-Reap


----------



## nitewriter

reap - area


----------



## sugar and spice

Area-Bear


----------



## nitewriter

bear - ware


----------



## sugar and spice

Ware-Drew


----------



## nitewriter

drew - word


----------



## sugar and spice

Word-Worn


----------



## nitewriter

worn - brow


----------



## sugar and spice

Brow-Blow


----------



## nitewriter

blow - wool


----------



## sugar and spice

Wool-Loop


----------



## nitewriter

loop - plot


----------



## sugar and spice

Plot-Tops


----------



## nitewriter

tops - spit


----------



## sugar and spice

Spit-Pats


----------



## nitewriter

pats - post


----------



## sugar and spice

post-Lost


----------



## nitewriter

lost - slat


----------



## sugar and spice

Slat-Slam


----------



## nitewriter

slam - mast


----------



## sugar and spice

Mast-Meat


----------



## nitewriter

meat - lame


----------



## sugar and spice

Lame-Mole


----------



## nitewriter

mole - lose


----------



## sugar and spice

Lose-Lost


----------



## nitewriter

lost - list


----------



## sugar and spice

List-Till


----------



## nitewriter

till - toil


----------



## sugar and spice

Toil-Tail


----------



## nitewriter

tail - tile


----------



## sugar and spice

Tile-Bile


----------



## nitewriter

bile - bail


----------



## sugar and spice

Bail-Boil


----------



## nitewriter

boil - bolt


----------



## sugar and spice

Bolt-Colt


----------



## nitewriter

colt - lock


----------



## sugar and spice

Lock-Cork


----------



## nitewriter

cork - corn


----------



## sugar and spice

Corn-Horn


----------



## nitewriter

horn - born


----------



## sugar and spice

Born-Worn


----------



## nitewriter

worn - work


----------



## sugar and spice

Work-Pork


----------



## nitewriter

pork - rope


----------



## sugar and spice

Rope-Drop


----------



## nitewriter

drop - port


----------



## sugar and spice

Port-Pore


----------



## nitewriter

pore - poem


----------



## sugar and spice

Poem-Rote


----------



## nitewriter

rote - tree


----------



## sugar and spice

Tree-Fret


----------



## nitewriter

fret - fire


----------



## sugar and spice

Fire-Mire


----------



## nitewriter

mire - rein


----------



## sugar and spice

Rein-Rain


----------



## rockhound225

Rain - Noir


----------



## nitewriter

noir - ruin


----------



## sugar and spice

Ruin-Grin


----------



## rockhound225

grin - gain


----------



## nitewriter

gain - sing


----------



## sugar and spice

Sing-Song


----------



## nitewriter

song - eons


----------



## sugar and spice

eons-cone


----------



## nitewriter

cone - icon


----------



## sugar and spice

icon-nick


----------



## nitewriter

nick - nice


----------



## sugar and spice

Nice-Cane


----------



## nitewriter

cane - bean


----------



## sugar and spice

Bean-Near


----------



## nitewriter

near - dare


----------



## sugar and spice

Dare-Mare


----------



## nitewriter

mare - maze


----------



## littlefairywren

maze - laze


----------



## nitewriter

laze - adze


----------



## sugar and spice

Laze-Lane


----------



## sugar and spice

sugar and spice said:


> Laze-Lane


OOPS-Adze
Dime


----------



## nitewriter

dime - mien


----------



## sugar and spice

Mien-Name


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Name-Came


----------



## sugar and spice

Came-Mead


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Mead-Meat


----------



## nitewriter

meat - time


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Time-Lime


----------



## littlefairywren

lime - milk


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Milk-Silk


----------



## sugar and spice

Silk-Slim


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Slim-Film


----------



## nitewriter

film - lift


----------



## littlefairywren

lift - flip


----------



## nitewriter

flip - pail


----------



## sugar and spice

Pail-Pale


----------



## littlefairywren

pale -play


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Play-Page


----------



## sugar and spice

Page-Mage


----------



## nitewriter

mage - aged


----------



## sugar and spice

Aged-Grad


----------



## nitewriter

grad - road


----------



## littlefairywren

road - dark


----------



## nitewriter

dark - drab


----------



## sugar and spice

Drab-Drag


----------



## nitewriter

drag - gear


----------



## sugar and spice

Gear-Mage


----------



## nitewriter

mage - male


----------



## sugar and spice

Male-Mule


----------



## nitewriter

mule - fuel


----------



## littlefairywren

fuel - left


----------



## nitewriter

left - feet.....don't fail me now!


----------



## sugar and spice

Feet-Fret


----------



## nitewriter

fret - fart


----------



## littlefairywren

fart - wart


----------



## sugar and spice

Wart-Thaw


----------



## nitewriter

Thaw - heat


----------



## sugar and spice

Heat-Hale


----------



## nitewriter

hale - lace


----------



## littlefairywren

lace - clap


----------



## sugar and spice

Clap-Calf


----------



## nitewriter

calf - flax


----------



## sugar and spice

Flax-Flan


----------



## nitewriter

flan - flap


----------



## sugar and spice

Flap-Flag


----------



## ChattyBecca

Flag - Flay


----------



## nitewriter

flay - flea ......Insecticide aisle 6


----------



## sugar and spice

Flea-Lead


----------



## nitewriter

lead - duel


----------



## sugar and spice

Duel-Used


----------



## nitewriter

used - dose


----------



## sugar and spice

Dose-Mode


----------



## rockhound225

Mode - Tome


----------



## nitewriter

tome - meat


----------



## sugar and spice

Meat-Meal


----------



## nitewriter

meal - lime


----------



## sugar and spice

Lime-Mole


----------



## nitewriter

mole - role


----------



## sugar and spice

Role-Lear


----------



## nitewriter

lear - kale


----------



## littlefairywren

kale - kelp


----------



## sugar and spice

Kelp-Pole


----------



## nitewriter

pole - rope


----------



## sugar and spice

Rope-Porn


----------



## nitewriter

porn - port


----------



## sugar and spice

Port-Trap


----------



## nitewriter

trap - pear


----------



## littlefairywren

pear - carp


----------



## sugar and spice

Carp-Harp


----------



## nitewriter

harp - warp


----------



## littlefairywren

warp - braw


----------



## nitewriter

braw - brew


----------



## littlefairywren

brew - wren


----------



## nitewriter

wren - rent


----------



## sugar and spice

Rent-Lent


----------



## nitewriter

lent - lien


----------



## littlefairywren

lien - lion


----------



## sugar and spice

Lion-Nail


----------



## nitewriter

nail - pain


----------



## AmyJo1976

pain - snap!!!


----------



## nitewriter

snap!!! - spat


----------



## AmyJo1976

spat - spit


----------



## SSBHM

spit - sit - split 

just sort of makes me think of what happens when your butt gets sort of too big for your pants, lol


----------



## nitewriter

sit - site ... shake hands roll over play dead good boy!


----------



## sugar and spice

Site-Bite


----------



## nitewriter

bite - bait


----------



## sugar and spice

Bait-Lait


----------



## nitewriter

lait - dial


----------



## Colonial Warrior

dial-deal


----------



## littlefairywren

deal - lads


----------



## Colonial Warrior

lads-lead


----------



## littlefairywren

lead- weld


----------



## Colonial Warrior

weld - help


----------



## nitewriter

help - pale


----------



## littlefairywren

pale - lake


----------



## Colonial Warrior

lake - like


----------



## sugar and spice

Like-Lime


----------



## AmyJo1976

lime - milk ….that sounds awful!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

milk - silk


----------



## AmyJo1976

silk - kids


----------



## nitewriter

kids - skip


----------



## littlefairywren

skip - kiss x


----------



## sugar and spice

AmyJo1976 said:


> lime - milk ….that sounds awful!


----------



## sugar and spice

Milk- Mild


----------



## nitewriter

mild - dime


----------



## sugar and spice

Dime-Mend


----------



## AmyJo1976

Mend - Dent


----------



## nitewriter

dent - bend


----------



## littlefairywren

bend - beds


----------



## nitewriter

beds - bead .....Hi Kimberely .........a few years ago wasn't there someone in our group that wrote stories under the name Bedbenders?


----------



## swamptoad

bead - able


----------



## sugar and spice

able-Beam


----------



## nitewriter

beam - tame


----------



## swamptoad

tame - mete


----------



## nitewriter

mete - meat


----------



## littlefairywren

meat - mast



nitewriter said:


> beds - bead .....Hi Kimberely .........a few years ago wasn't there someone in our group that wrote stories under the name Bedbenders?



Hiya, Charlie  Ooh that's a while ago now hehe. Yes I remember her, but not sure what may have happened to her.


----------



## swamptoad

mast - tsar


----------



## AmyJo1976

tsar - eats


----------



## swamptoad

Eats - Stay


----------



## nitewriter

stay - fast


----------



## swamptoad

Fast - _shooting_ Star


----------



## littlefairywren

star - stir


----------



## sugar and spice

Stir-rats


----------



## nitewriter

rats - tray


----------



## sugar and spice

Tray-Rant


----------



## nitewriter

rant - torn


----------



## swamptoad

Torn - Tort


----------



## sugar and spice

Tort-Tart


----------



## swamptoad

Tart - Arts


----------



## nitewriter

arts - sort


----------



## swamptoad

Sort - Oars


----------



## sugar and spice

Oars-Boar


----------



## swamptoad

Boar - Orbs


----------



## nitewriter

Orbs - born


----------



## sugar and spice

Born-Barn


----------



## nitewriter

barn - barf


----------



## littlefairywren

barf - fart


----------



## nitewriter

fart - trap


----------



## littlefairywren

trap - pate


----------



## nitewriter

pate - path


----------



## littlefairywren

path - pash (bit of Aussie slang)


----------



## sugar and spice

Pash-Mash


----------



## nitewriter

mash - spam


----------



## littlefairywren

spam - mask


----------



## swamptoad

mask - kami


----------



## sugar and spice

Kami-Milk


----------



## nitewriter

milk - film


----------



## littlefairywren

film - flip


----------



## nitewriter

flip - clip


----------



## sugar and spice

Clip-Clop


----------



## nitewriter

clop - cold


----------



## littlefairywren

cold - code


----------



## sugar and spice

Code-Dice


----------



## nitewriter

dice - diet


----------



## littlefairywren

diet - tier


----------



## sugar and spice

Tier-Riot


----------



## littlefairywren

riot - trim


----------



## nitewriter

trim - brim


----------



## sugar and spice

Brim-Brig


----------



## nitewriter

brig - grin


----------



## AmyJo1976

grin - gain


----------



## littlefairywren

gain - gnat


----------



## sugar and spice

Gnat-Fang


----------



## AmyJo1976

Fang - Bang!!!


----------



## nitewriter

Bang!!! - bank


----------



## AmyJo1976

bank - bark


----------



## nitewriter

bark - bare


----------



## sugar and spice

Bare-Dare


----------



## nitewriter

dare - reed


----------



## sugar and spice

Reed-Peer


----------



## nitewriter

peer - pear


----------



## sugar and spice

Pear-Dear


----------



## nitewriter

Dear - Ride


----------



## sugar and spice

Ride-Hide


----------



## nitewriter

hide - idle


----------



## sugar and spice

Idle-Deal


----------



## AmyJo1976

Deal - Meal yum!  wish we still had the licking your lips emoji lol!


----------



## nitewriter

meal - _lean_


----------



## sugar and spice

Lean-Bean


----------



## nitewriter

bean - abet


----------



## sugar and spice

Abet-Bait


----------



## nitewriter

bait - beat


----------



## sugar and spice

Beat-Boat


----------



## nitewriter

boat - atom


----------



## littlefairywren

atom - mast


----------



## sugar and spice

Mast-Most


----------



## nitewriter

most - host


----------



## sugar and spice

Host-This


----------



## nitewriter

this - with


----------



## sugar and spice

With-Thaw


----------



## nitewriter

thaw - swat


----------



## littlefairywren

swat - swam


----------



## nitewriter

swam - mast


----------



## sugar and spice

Mast-Stem


----------



## nitewriter

stem - mist


----------



## littlefairywren

mist - sits


----------



## sugar and spice

Sits-Sots


----------



## nitewriter

sits - kiss


----------



## nitewriter

kiss - skip


----------



## littlefairywren

skip - lips


----------



## sugar and spice

Kiss-Skin


----------



## nitewriter

skin - spin


----------



## sugar and spice

Spin-Pink


----------



## nitewriter

pink - oink


----------



## sugar and spice

Oink-King


----------



## nitewriter

King - gain


----------



## sugar and spice

Gain-Gang


----------



## nitewriter

gang - hang


----------



## littlefairywren

hang - hags


----------



## sugar and spice

hags-Gosh


----------



## nitewriter

gosh - host


----------



## littlefairywren

host - shut


----------



## nitewriter

shut - hurt


----------



## squeezablysoft

Hurt-Thor


----------



## sugar and spice

Thor-Hurt


----------



## sugar and spice

Ooops didnt see this word was just made
Thor-Horn


----------



## nitewriter

Horn - Porn


----------



## sugar and spice

Porn-Nope


----------



## nitewriter

Nope - Poem


----------



## sugar and spice

Poem-Prom


----------



## squeezablysoft

Prom-Mope


----------



## littlefairywren

mope - open


----------



## sugar and spice

Open-Oven


----------



## nitewriter

Oven - Nova


----------



## sugar and spice

Nova-Vane


----------



## nitewriter

vane - even


----------



## littlefairywren

even - vein


----------



## sugar and spice

Vein-Vane


----------



## nitewriter

vane - vine


----------



## littlefairywren

vine - view


----------



## nitewriter

view - wife


----------



## sugar and spice

Wife-Wine


----------



## littlefairywren

wine - wink


----------



## squeezablysoft

Wink-Sink


----------



## sugar and spice

Sink-Sank


----------



## nitewriter

sank - sand


----------



## squeezablysoft

Sand-Band


----------



## sugar and spice

Band-Bond


----------



## nitewriter

Bond - Bind


----------



## sugar and spice

Bind-Band


----------



## nitewriter

Band - Bean


----------



## littlefairywren

Bean - nabs


----------



## sugar and spice

Nabs-Nags


----------



## nitewriter

nags - snap


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Snap - pins


----------



## sugar and spice

Pins- Pine


----------



## nitewriter

Pine - wine


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Wine - wane


----------



## nitewriter

wane - wand


----------



## sugar and spice

Wand-Down


----------



## nitewriter

Down - Owns


----------



## squeezablysoft

Owns-Mows


----------



## littlefairywren

Mows - swot


----------



## nitewriter

swot - snow


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Snow - swan


----------



## sugar and spice

Swan-Wash


----------



## nitewriter

wash - wish


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Wish - shim


----------



## sugar and spice

Shim-Mash


----------



## nitewriter

mash - cash


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Mash - ashy


----------



## littlefairywren

ashy - hash


----------



## sugar and spice

Hash-Sham


----------



## nitewriter

Sham - Mesh


----------



## littlefairywren

mesh - hemp


----------



## nitewriter

hemp - home


----------



## sugar and spice

Home-Mole


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Mole - loam


----------



## littlefairywren

Loam - malt


----------



## nitewriter

malt - melt


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Melt - meal


----------



## nitewriter

meal - loam


----------



## sugar and spice

Loam-Lame


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Lame - melt


----------



## squeezablysoft

Melt-Lime


----------



## sugar and spice

Lime-Mail


----------



## nitewriter

Mail - Dial


----------



## sugar and spice

Dial-Deal


----------



## nitewriter

Deal - leap


----------



## sugar and spice

Leap-Plan


----------



## nitewriter

Plan - Clap


----------



## littlefairywren

Clap - lace


----------



## sugar and spice

Lace- Coal


----------



## nitewriter

Coal - loan


----------



## littlefairywren

Loan - loon


----------



## sugar and spice

Loon-Loom


----------



## nitewriter

Loom - Mole


----------



## littlefairywren

Mole - hole


----------



## sugar and spice

Hole-Heal


----------



## nitewriter

Heal - _lean_


----------



## HUGEisElegant

_Lean_ - plan


----------



## littlefairywren

Plan - flap


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Flap - flip


----------



## nitewriter

flip - pail


----------



## littlefairywren

Pail - lips


----------



## sugar and spice

Lips-Laps


----------



## littlefairywren

Laps - spay


----------



## sugar and spice

Spay-Span


----------



## nitewriter

Span - Pins


----------



## littlefairywren

Pins - puns


----------



## sugar and spice

Puns-Snap


----------



## nitewriter

Snap - Scan


----------



## littlefairywren

Scan - clan


----------



## nitewriter

clan - lane


----------



## littlefairywren

Lane - glen


----------



## sugar and spice

Glen-Lung


----------



## littlefairywren

Lung - glue


----------



## sugar and spice

Glue-Plug


----------



## nitewriter

Plug - Gulf


----------



## littlefairywren

Gulf - flog


----------



## sugar and spice

Flog-Flag


----------



## nitewriter

Flag - Flea....scratch,scratch


----------



## sugar and spice

Flea-Leap


----------



## littlefairywren

Leap - alps


----------



## sugar and spice

Alps-Play


----------



## nitewriter

Play - Ploy


----------



## littlefairywren

Ploy - poll


----------



## nitewriter

poll - opal


----------



## sugar and spice

Opal-Lope


----------



## sugar and spice

Opal-Leap


----------



## littlefairywren

Leap - help


----------



## sugar and spice

Help-Hemp


----------



## littlefairywren

Hemp - mesh


----------



## sugar and spice

Mesh-Sham


----------



## littlefairywren

sham - spam


----------



## littlefairywren

spam - pays


----------



## squeezablysoft

Pays-Play


----------



## rockhound225

Play - Lays


----------



## littlefairywren

lays - slab


----------



## rockhound225

slab - able


----------



## littlefairywren

able - bled


----------



## rockhound225

bled - lobe


----------



## littlefairywren

lobe - love


----------



## rockhound225

love - evil


----------



## littlefairywren

evil - vein


----------



## sugar and spice

Vein-Oven


----------



## Jaycee

Oven - Wove


----------



## sugar and spice

Wove-Wave


----------



## littlefairywren

wave - wake


----------



## rockhound225

wake - cake


----------



## littlefairywren

cake - deck


----------



## sugar and spice

Deck - Dock


----------



## rockhound225

dock - code


----------



## Jaycee

Wave - Vase


----------



## sugar and spice

Vase-Seam


----------



## littlefairywren

seam - mans


----------



## rockhound225

mans - sand


----------



## sugar and spice

Sand-Band


----------



## rockhound225

band - darn


----------



## sugar and spice

Darn-Barn


----------



## littlefairywren

barn - rank


----------



## sugar and spice

Rank-Rang


----------



## rockhound225

rang - near


----------



## littlefairywren

Near - wren


----------



## sugar and spice

Wren -Worn


----------



## rockhound225

worn - town


----------



## littlefairywren

town - stow


----------



## sugar and spice

Stow- West


----------



## rockhound225

west - east


----------



## sugar and spice

East-Mast


----------



## rockhound225

mast - must


----------



## sugar and spice

Must-Slum


----------



## rockhound225

slum - lust


----------



## sugar and spice

Lust-Lugs


----------



## rockhound225

lugs - legs


----------



## sugar and spice

Legs-Glen


----------



## littlefairywren

glen - lent


----------



## sugar and spice

Lent-Lend


----------



## rockhound225

lend - dent


----------



## littlefairywren

dent - then


----------



## sugar and spice

Then-Nets


----------



## rockhound225

nets - stun


----------



## sugar and spice

Stun-Shun


----------



## littlefairywren

shun - hunk


----------



## swamptoad

Wave - View


----------



## sugar and spice

View-Vein


----------



## littlefairywren

vein - even


----------



## sugar and spice

Even-Vane


----------



## littlefairywren

vane - wane


----------



## sugar and spice

Wane-Mane


----------



## littlefairywren

mane - nape


----------



## sugar and spice

Nape-Nope


----------



## littlefairywren

nope - poem


----------



## sugar and spice

Poem- Mole


----------



## rockhound225

mole - loam


----------



## littlefairywren

loam - lamp


----------



## sugar and spice

Lamp-Plum


----------



## littlefairywren

plum - plug


----------



## sugar and spice

Plug-Luge


----------



## littlefairywren

luge - blue


----------



## sugar and spice

Blue-Beal


----------



## littlefairywren

beal - sale


----------



## sugar and spice

Sale-Lame


----------



## littlefairywren

lame - make


----------



## sugar and spice

Make-Cake


----------



## littlefairywren

cake - kale


----------



## sugar and spice

Kale-Male


----------



## littlefairywren

male - alms


----------



## sugar and spice

alms-lamb


----------



## littlefairywren

lamb - bald


----------



## sugar and spice

Bald-Bled


----------



## littlefairywren

bled - beds


----------



## sugar and spice

Beds-Feds


----------



## littlefairywren

feds - feed


----------



## sugar and spice

Feed-Fled


----------



## littlefairywren

fled - deft


----------



## sugar and spice

Deft-Feed


----------



## littlefairywren

feed - deem


----------



## sugar and spice

Deem-Mead


----------



## littlefairywren

mead - mate


----------



## sugar and spice

Mate-Mace


----------



## littlefairywren

mace - cram


----------



## sugar and spice

Cram-Pram


----------



## littlefairywren

pram - wrap


----------



## sugar and spice

Wrap-Wear


----------



## littlefairywren

wear - draw


----------



## sugar and spice

Draw-Word


----------



## littlefairywren

word - rows


----------



## sugar and spice

Rows-Wars


----------



## littlefairywren

wars - star


----------



## sugar and spice

Star-Stag


----------



## littlefairywren

stag - gasp


----------



## sugar and spice

Gasp-Spam


----------



## littlefairywren

spam - camp


----------



## sugar and spice

Camp-Damp


----------



## littlefairywren

damp - paid


----------



## sugar and spice

Paid-pain


----------



## littlefairywren

pain - pink


----------



## sugar and spice

Pink-Kind


----------



## rockhound225

Kind - rind


----------



## littlefairywren

rind - grin


----------



## sugar and spice

Grin-Rang


----------



## Adamantoise

Rang - Gurn


----------



## littlefairywren

Gurn - ruin


----------



## sugar and spice

Ruin-Rain


----------



## littlefairywren

rain - rank


----------



## sugar and spice

Rank-Rant


----------



## littlefairywren

rant - tram


----------



## squeezablysoft

Tram-Pram


I still think it's a fat guy with a barbecue grill but whatevs lol.


----------



## littlefairywren

pram - maps


----------



## sugar and spice

Maps-Snap


----------



## littlefairywren

snap - pang


----------



## Jay78

Pang - Gang


----------



## sugar and spice

Gang-Bang


----------



## rockhound225

Bang - grab


----------



## sugar and spice

Grab-Bran


----------



## littlefairywren

Bran - rank


----------



## sugar and spice

Rank-Rain


----------



## rockhound225

Rain - Noir


----------



## Dayeme35

NOIR-RUIN


----------



## littlefairywren

Ruin - unit


----------



## sugar and spice

Unit-Tune


----------



## littlefairywren

tune - true


----------



## sugar and spice

true-Turd


----------



## littlefairywren

turd - dirt


----------



## Munchausen

dirt - dire


----------



## littlefairywren

Thank you for playing the fours, @Munchausen. 

dire - redo


----------



## Munchausen

No problem @littlefairywren it's where I got started. 

redo - does


----------



## littlefairywren

does - nose


----------



## Munchausen

nose - snow


----------



## sugar and spice

does-done


----------



## littlefairywren

done - nope


----------



## Munchausen

nope - eons


----------



## sugar and spice

Eons-note


----------



## littlefairywren

note - toke


----------



## Munchausen

toke - tome


----------



## sugar and spice

tome-tame


----------



## SSBHM

tame-mate


----------



## SSBHM

couldn't resist...


----------



## SSBHM

mate-team

did i do it again?


----------



## SSBHM

team-seam


----------



## SSBHM

seam-beam


----------



## SSBHM

beam-meat

trying to make amends


----------



## littlefairywren

meat - eats


----------



## sugar and spice

eats-Stab


----------



## littlefairywren

stab - tags


----------



## Munchausen

tags - gist


----------



## sugar and spice

gist-gust


----------



## littlefairywren

gust - stub


----------



## Munchausen

stub - butt

hehe


----------



## littlefairywren

butt - tube (oops)


----------



## sugar and spice

Tube-lube ha ha


----------



## littlefairywren

lube - glue (bit of a running theme here lol)


----------



## Munchausen

Very true with the theme. Here's my contribution:

glue - ogle


----------



## sugar and spice

ogle-gold


----------



## Munchausen

gold - dolt


----------



## littlefairywren

dolt - lode


----------



## SSBHM

lode-deal


----------



## sugar and spice

deal-Lend


----------



## littlefairywren

lend - need


----------



## sugar and spice

need-done


----------



## littlefairywren

done - yond


----------



## sugar and spice

Yond-Deny


----------



## littlefairywren

deny - dent


----------



## sugar and spice

dent-node


----------



## littlefairywren

node - fond


----------



## SSBHM

lond-pond


----------



## littlefairywren

pond - open


----------



## sugar and spice

open-nape


----------



## littlefairywren

nape - pang


----------



## sugar and spice

pang-gang


----------



## littlefairywren

gang - snag


----------



## sugar and spice

snag-snug


----------



## littlefairywren

snug - buns


----------



## SSBHM

buns-nuns


----------



## littlefairywren

nuns - stun


----------



## SSBHM

stun - sung


----------



## sugar and spice

sung-lung


----------



## littlefairywren

lung - long


----------



## sugar and spice

long-lone


----------



## SSBHM

lone-none


----------



## littlefairywren

none - node


----------



## sugar and spice

node-mode


----------



## littlefairywren

mode - doom


----------



## SSBHM

doom - dome


----------



## sugar and spice

dome-mold


----------



## littlefairywren

mold - loam


----------



## Fuzzy

loam - mole


----------



## sugar and spice

mole-lame


----------



## littlefairywren

lame - lamp


----------



## Fuzzy

lamp - plan


----------



## sugar and spice

Plan-Naps


----------



## littlefairywren

naps - sank


----------



## sugar and spice

sank-inks


----------



## littlefairywren

inks - kink


----------



## sugar and spice

kink-fink


----------



## Fuzzy

fink - find


----------



## sugar and spice

find-fond


----------



## Fuzzy

fond - ford


----------



## littlefairywren

ford - road


----------



## sugar and spice

road-load


----------



## Fuzzy

load - lode


----------



## littlefairywren

lode - dell


----------



## Fuzzy

dell - hell


----------



## sugar and spice

Hell-Hole


----------



## Jay78

Hole - Sole


----------



## littlefairywren

sole - slow


----------



## Fuzzy

slow - slaw


----------



## littlefairywren

slaw - walk


----------



## Fuzzy

walk - talk


----------



## sugar and spice

talk-lake


----------



## littlefairywren

lake - beak


----------



## sugar and spice

beak-beam


----------



## littlefairywren

beam - base


----------



## sugar and spice

base-case


----------



## Fuzzy

case - cast


----------



## littlefairywren

cast - task


----------



## sugar and spice

task-stab


----------



## SSBHM

stab - slab - flab 

couldn't resist going for the triple word conversion! just seemed appropriate!


----------



## littlefairywren

flab - flay


----------



## sugar and spice

flay-leaf


----------



## littlefairywren

leaf - feel


----------



## Jay78

Feel - Free


----------



## sugar and spice

Free-Fare


----------



## Jay78

Fare - Fate


----------



## littlefairywren

fate - fast


----------



## sugar and spice

Fast-Flat


----------



## littlefairywren

flat - tall


----------



## Fuzzy

tall - tell


----------



## sugar and spice

Tell-Late


----------



## SSBHM

Late - Eats


----------



## littlefairywren

eats - star


----------



## sugar and spice

Star-Last


----------



## littlefairywren

last - stab


----------



## Fuzzy

stab - stub


----------



## sugar and spice

stub-bush


----------



## SSBHM

bush-shun


----------



## SSBHM

littlefairywren said:


> last - stab


star and stab, I'm going to watch you around pointy things


----------



## littlefairywren

SSBHM said:


> star and stab, I'm going to watch you around pointy things


LOL you should! Also fire.

shun - hung


----------



## Fuzzy

hung - hunk


----------



## StillGotNothing

hunk - gunk


----------



## sugar and spice

gunk-Funk


----------



## SSBHM

funk-dunk


----------



## Jay78

Dunk - Dank


----------



## littlefairywren

dank - dark


----------



## sugar and spice

dark-darn


----------



## littlefairywren

darn - raid


----------



## Lori Ann

Raid - lair


----------



## littlefairywren

lair - rile


----------



## Fuzzy

rile - lien


----------



## sugar and spice

lein-lion


----------



## Jay78

lion - loin


----------



## SSBHM

loin-lone


----------



## sugar and spice

lone-node


----------



## SSBHM

node-none


----------



## littlefairywren

none - once


----------



## Lori Ann

Once - Cons


----------



## sugar and spice

Cons- Cans


----------



## littlefairywren

cans - sane


----------



## sugar and spice

Sane-Name


----------



## DiamondEyes

Name - Mate


----------



## Colonial Warrior

male - pale


----------



## littlefairywren

pale - leak


----------



## Colonial Warrior

leak - peak


----------



## SSBHM

peak - keep


----------



## Colonial Warrior

keep - deep


----------



## SSBHM

deep-dope


----------



## sugar and spice

Dope-Dose


----------



## littlefairywren

dose - sold


----------



## DiamondEyes

sold - loud


----------



## sugar and spice

Loud-Duel


----------



## SSBHM

duel-fuel


----------



## DiamondEyes

Fuel - Leaf


----------



## Colonial Warrior

leaf - deaf


----------



## DiamondEyes

Deaf - Deal


----------



## Colonial Warrior

deal - meal


----------



## SSBHM

meal - mail


----------



## littlefairywren

mail - limb


----------



## SSBHM

limb-slim


----------



## littlefairywren

slim - mist


----------



## DiamondEyes

Mist - Site


----------



## sugar and spice

Site-Bite


----------



## SSBHM

bite - kite


----------



## DiamondEyes

Kite - Tick


----------



## SSBHM

tick - tock


----------



## DiamondEyes

Tock - Lock


----------



## sugar and spice

Lock-Mock


----------



## SSBHM

mock - rock


----------



## littlefairywren

rock - crow


----------



## DiamondEyes

Crow - Worm


----------



## sugar and spice

worm-warm


----------



## DiamondEyes

Warm - Wart


----------



## SSBHM

wart-tart


----------



## DiamondEyes

Tart - Part


----------



## Colonial Warrior

part - dart


----------



## DiamondEyes

Dart - Fart


----------



## Colonial Warrior

fart - yard


----------



## DiamondEyes

Yard - Raid


----------



## SSBHM

raid - maid


----------



## Colonial Warrior

maid - mail


----------



## SSBHM

littlefairywren said:


> rock - crow


rock is sort of crowing! lol


----------



## SSBHM

mail - sail - pail - nail - rail - fail - hail - jail - tail - late

didn't want anyone to do all the easy ones! lol


----------



## DiamondEyes

Late - Tame


----------



## SSBHM

tame - game - mate 

just seemed like these words sort of went together!


----------



## littlefairywren

mate - eats


----------



## Jay78

Eats - Hats


----------



## littlefairywren

hats - stag


----------



## Jay78

Stag - Star


----------



## littlefairywren

star - rasp


----------



## Jay78

Rasp - Hasp


----------



## littlefairywren

hasp - shag


----------



## Jay78

Shag - Hams


----------



## littlefairywren

hams - math (over here we call it maths )


----------



## sugar and spice

Math-Mash


----------



## SSBHM

mash - mask


----------



## DiamondEyes

Mask - Sack


----------



## SSBHM

sack - rack


----------



## SSBHM

rack - cart


----------



## littlefairywren

cart - race


----------



## sugar and spice

race-Lace


----------



## littlefairywren

lace - clap


----------



## SSBHM

clap - play


----------



## littlefairywren

play - yelp


----------



## sugar and spice

Yelp-Ploy


----------



## DiamondEyes

Ploy - Polo


----------



## SSBHM

polo - poll


----------



## SSBHM

again, how about if we add a quick statement to say how or why we thought of the word we added?

poll - with the elections just past I thought of the poll work done to predict outcomes


----------



## littlefairywren

poll - pool (my neighbours are in theirs)


----------



## sugar and spice

pool-opal(wish I had one)


----------



## littlefairywren

opal - laps (I have one)


----------



## sugar and spice

laps-lads (wanted to use another letter than p)


----------



## SSBHM

lads - said (because I said so! lol)


----------



## littlefairywren

said - dial (M for Murder)


----------



## Ncmomof4

Dial - Lied


----------



## sugar and spice

Lied-Lend


----------



## littlefairywren

lend - nerd


----------



## Ncmomof4

Nerd- Read


----------



## littlefairywren

read - arid


----------



## SSBHM

arid - drip (let the water come to the desert)


----------



## sugar and spice

drip-drop


----------



## littlefairywren

drop - port


----------



## sugar and spice

port-prom


----------



## SSBHM

prom - room (Hopefully the prom is held in a big room with a buffet!)


----------



## littlefairywren

room - morn


----------



## JaydedJen

Morn - from


----------



## littlefairywren

from - frog


----------



## sugar and spice

frog-gore


----------



## JaydedJen

Gore - orgy


----------



## SSBHM

orgy - gory (yikes!)


----------



## JaydedJen

Gory - grey


----------



## littlefairywren

grey - grew


----------



## sugar and spice

grew-wren


----------



## littlefairywren

wren (yay) - rein


----------



## sugar and spice

rein-near


----------



## littlefairywren

near - rend


----------



## sugar and spice

rend-dent


----------



## littlefairywren

dent - need


----------



## sugar and spice

need-node


----------



## littlefairywren

node - bone


----------



## sugar and spice

bone-bond


----------



## littlefairywren

bond - noob


----------



## SSBHM

noob - boob


----------



## sugar and spice

boob-blob


----------



## SSBHM

blob-blow


----------



## littlefairywren

blow - owls


----------



## sugar and spice

Owls-slaw


----------



## SSBHM

slaw - ways


----------



## littlefairywren

ways - wasp


----------



## sugar and spice

wasp-warp


----------



## Ncmomof4

Warp: Wars


----------



## littlefairywren

wars - swam


----------



## sugar and spice

swarm-harms


----------



## SSBHM

harms - sharp


----------



## SSBHM

or four letters, harp


----------



## littlefairywren

harp - pray


----------



## sugar and spice

Ooops I didnt mean to make a 5 letter word above, sorry.
Pray-Play


----------



## Tank

Play-Gay


----------



## littlefairywren

play - spay


----------



## sugar and spice

Spay-Spam


----------



## littlefairywren

spam - pass


----------



## sugar and spice

pass-puss


----------



## littlefairywren

puss- spun


----------



## sugar and spice

spun-upon


----------



## littlefairywren

upon - pout


----------



## sugar and spice

pout-poet


----------



## Monster

poet - toed


----------



## littlefairywren

toed - tome


----------



## rockhound225

tome - moat


----------



## Monster

moat - mate


----------



## littlefairywren

mate - malt


----------



## rockhound225

malt - talc


----------



## littlefairywren

talc - clap


----------



## sugar and spice

clap-chap


----------



## SSBHM

chap-phat


----------



## littlefairywren

phat - past


----------



## sugar and spice

past-post


----------



## littlefairywren

post - port


----------



## sugar and spice

port-trod


----------



## SSBHM

trod-road


----------



## littlefairywren

road - lord


----------



## sugar and spice

Lord-Lard


----------



## littlefairywren

lard - lark


----------



## sugar and spice

Lark-Kale


----------



## littlefairywren

kale - meal


----------



## sugar and spice

Meal-Mole


----------



## littlefairywren

mole - mold


----------



## sugar and spice

mold-mild


----------



## rockhound225

mild - lids


----------



## SSBHM

lids-slip


----------



## rockhound225

slip - plus


----------



## littlefairywren

plus - pull


----------



## rockhound225

pull - mull


----------



## littlefairywren

mull - cull


----------



## sugar and spice

cull-cult


----------



## SSBHM

cult-luck


----------



## littlefairywren

luck - suck


----------



## rockhound225

suck - buck


----------



## sugar and spice

buck-back


----------



## SSBHM

back-cabs


----------



## littlefairywren

cabs - crab


----------



## rockhound225

crab - arcs


----------



## sugar and spice

arcs-care


----------



## littlefairywren

care - rack


----------



## sugar and spice

rack-cork


----------



## littlefairywren

cork - fork


----------



## sugar and spice

fork-fore


----------



## littlefairywren

fore - free


----------



## rockhound225

free - reek


----------



## sugar and spice

reek-peek


----------



## SSBHM

peek-keep


----------



## rockhound225

keep - peak


----------



## SSBHM

peak-leak


----------



## rockhound225

leak - kelp


----------



## SSBHM

kelp - plea


----------



## rockhound225

plea - heap


----------



## littlefairywren

heap - pash


----------



## rockhound225

pash - shop


----------



## sugar and spice

shop-show


----------



## sugar and spice

show-howl


----------



## littlefairywren

howl - flow


----------



## sugar and spice

flow-flaw


----------



## littlefairywren

flaw - wail


----------



## sugar and spice

wail-lawn


----------



## littlefairywren

lawn - warn


----------



## rockhound225

warn - wren


----------



## littlefairywren

wren - news


----------



## sugar and spice

news-snow


----------



## littlefairywren

snow - wins


----------



## sugar and spice

wins-swan


----------



## rockhound225

swan - ants


----------



## sugar and spice

ants-stun


----------



## littlefairywren

stun - runt


----------



## sugar and spice

runt-punt


----------



## rockhound225

punt - pint


----------



## littlefairywren

pint - trip


----------



## sugar and spice

trip-port


----------



## littlefairywren

port - pork!


----------



## sugar and spice

pork-cork


----------



## littlefairywren

cork - rack


----------



## sugar and spice

rack-card


----------



## littlefairywren

card - dart


----------



## rockhound225

dart - daft


----------



## littlefairywren

daft - fast


----------



## rockhound225

fast - fate


----------



## sugar and spice

fate-fame


----------



## littlefairywren

fame - faze


----------



## sugar and spice

faze-zeal


----------



## littlefairywren

zeal - lazy


----------



## sugar and spice

lazy-lady


----------



## littlefairywren

lady - dial


----------



## sugar and spice

dial-mail


----------



## littlefairywren

mail - milk


----------



## sugar and spice

milk-mink


----------



## littlefairywren

mink - nick


----------



## sugar and spice

nick-kind


----------



## littlefairywren

kind - dine


----------



## sugar and spice

Dine-Fine


----------



## littlefairywren

fine - vine


----------



## sugar and spice

vine-vice


----------



## littlefairywren

vice - cave


----------



## sugar and spice

cave-mace


----------



## littlefairywren

mace - clam


----------



## sugar and spice

clam-male


----------



## littlefairywren

male - slam


----------



## sugar and spice

slam-malt


----------



## SSBHM

malt - talk


----------



## sugar and spice

talk-Kilt


----------



## littlefairywren

kilt - silk


----------



## sugar and spice

silk-sulk


----------



## littlefairywren

sulk - lust


----------



## sugar and spice

lust-shut


----------



## littlefairywren

shut - hurt


----------



## sugar and spice

hurt-rush


----------



## littlefairywren

rush - bush


----------



## sugar and spice

bush-bash


----------



## littlefairywren

bash - stab


----------



## sugar and spice

stab-brat


----------



## rockhound225

brat-rats


----------



## DazzlingAnna

rats - stir


----------



## littlefairywren

stir - risk


----------



## DazzlingAnna

risk - kiss


----------



## littlefairywren

kiss - sips


----------



## DazzlingAnna

sips - pies


----------



## littlefairywren

pies - spin


----------



## rockhound225

spin - pine


----------



## littlefairywren

pine - pent


----------



## sugar and spice

pent-pane


----------



## DazzlingAnna

pane - pale


----------



## littlefairywren

pale - lean


----------



## sugar and spice

lean-lead


----------



## littlefairywren

lead - dear


----------



## sugar and spice

dear-ears


----------



## DazzlingAnna

ears- seal


----------



## littlefairywren

seal - slab


----------



## sugar and spice

slab-bale


----------



## littlefairywren

bale - bald


----------



## sugar and spice

bald-band


----------



## littlefairywren

band - darn


----------



## sugar and spice

darn-raid


----------



## littlefairywren

raid - rain


----------



## sugar and spice

rain-Gain


----------



## littlefairywren

gain - grin


----------



## sugar and spice

grin-rind


----------



## DazzlingAnna

rind - nerd


----------



## littlefairywren

nerd - fern


----------



## sugar and spice

fern-fine


----------



## littlefairywren

fine - vein


----------



## sugar and spice

Vein-Wine


----------



## littlefairywren

wine - wink


----------



## sugar and spice

wink-wank


----------



## littlefairywren

wank - wack


----------



## sugar and spice

wack-pack


----------



## littlefairywren

pack - cape


----------



## sugar and spice

cape-crap


----------



## littlefairywren

crap - arch


----------



## sugar and spice

arch-rich


----------



## littlefairywren

rich - chit


----------



## sugar and spice

chit-chat


----------



## DazzlingAnna

chat-cash


----------



## SSBHM

cash - shag


----------



## snoopymnky

shag>hugs


----------



## sugar and spice

hugs-gosh


----------



## DazzlingAnna

gosh - show


----------



## snoopymnky

show>shop


----------



## DazzlingAnna

shop - hope


----------



## Christopher Hughes

hope-hype


----------



## littlefairywren

hype - yelp


----------



## DazzlingAnna

yelp - play


----------



## littlefairywren

play - clap


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Play. - yelp


----------



## littlefairywren

yelp - plea


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Plea - peel


----------



## littlefairywren

peel - seep


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Seep - peep


----------



## sugar and spice

play-ploy


----------



## snoopymnky

seep>deep


----------



## littlefairywren

deep - peek


----------



## snoopymnky

peek-peel


----------



## littlefairywren

peel - pelt


----------



## sugar and spice

pelt-pale


----------



## littlefairywren

pale - lake


----------



## DazzlingAnna

lake - earl


----------



## littlefairywren

earl - rile


----------



## sugar and spice

rile-mile


----------



## littlefairywren

mile - limb


----------



## sugar and spice

limb-lamb


----------



## DazzlingAnna

lamb - male


----------



## littlefairywren

male - alms


----------



## DazzlingAnna

alms - slim


----------



## littlefairywren

slim - mist


----------



## sugar and spice

alms-slim


----------



## littlefairywren

slim - lips


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Lips. Hips


----------



## sugar and spice

hips-shin


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Shin. Ship


----------



## littlefairywren

ship - wish


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Wish. Fish


----------



## littlefairywren

fish - sift


----------



## Christopher Hughes

sift fibs


----------



## littlefairywren

fibs - bids


----------



## sugar and spice

bids-buds


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Buds. Puds


----------



## littlefairywren

puds - sump


----------



## sugar and spice

sump-puma


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Puma. Maul


----------



## snoopymnky

Maul>male


----------



## littlefairywren

male - lamb


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Lamb. Lame


----------



## sugar and spice

Lame-Lime


----------



## snoopymnky

Lime>Dime


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Dime. Mind


----------



## DazzlingAnna

mind - damn


----------



## littlefairywren

damn - mane


----------



## snoopymnky

mane>moan


----------



## littlefairywren

moan - moat


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Moat. Boat


----------



## littlefairywren

boat - brat


----------



## sugar and spice

brat-drat


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Drat. Rats


----------



## sugar and spice

Rats-Stag


----------



## littlefairywren

stag - gabs


----------



## sugar and spice

Gabs-Grab


----------



## littlefairywren

grab - bard


----------



## sugar and spice

bard-barn


----------



## littlefairywren

barn - rang


----------



## sugar and spice

rang-hang


----------



## littlefairywren

hang - gash


----------



## sugar and spice

gash-mash


----------



## littlefairywren

mash - mans


----------



## sugar and spice

mans-same


----------



## littlefairywren

same - safe


----------



## DazzlingAnna

safe - fear


----------



## sugar and spice

fear-pear


----------



## littlefairywren

pear - perk


----------



## sugar and spice

perk-park


----------



## TheShannan

Silk=Salt. Did I do this right??


----------



## sugar and spice

TheShannan said:


> Silk=Salt. Did I do this right??


You use the word of the person above you, like for me I took the word perk and made park by changing just one letter. So you would use the word park and change one letter and make a new 4 letter word. give it a try.


----------



## littlefairywren

park - rapt


----------



## sugar and spice

rapt-port


----------



## littlefairywren

port - trod


----------



## sugar and spice

trod-toad


----------



## littlefairywren

toad - boat


----------



## Christopher Hughes

boat goat


----------



## sugar and spice

goat-gnat


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Gnat..........tank


----------



## sugar and spice

tank-lank


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Lank..........bank


----------



## sugar and spice

Bank-sank


----------



## littlefairywren

sank - swan


----------



## sugar and spice

swan-wand


----------



## littlefairywren

wand - wade


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Wade. Made


----------



## DazzlingAnna

made -amen


----------



## sugar and spice

amen-menu


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Menu. Enuf


----------



## sugar and spice

Enuf-fume


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Fume. Fame


----------



## littlefairywren

fame - farm


----------



## sugar and spice

farm-form


----------



## littlefairywren

form - roam


----------



## sugar and spice

roam-mare


----------



## DazzlingAnna

mare-real


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Real. Reel


----------



## littlefairywren

reel - leek


----------



## sugar and spice

leek-lake


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Lake. Cake


----------



## sugar and spice

Cake-Cage


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Cage. Mage


----------



## sugar and spice

Mage-Gems


----------



## littlefairywren

gems - stem


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Stem. Teem


----------



## sugar and spice

Teem-Meat


----------



## littlefairywren

meat - take


----------



## sugar and spice

Take-Tape


----------



## SSBHM

Tape - Pest


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Pest. West


----------



## sugar and spice

West-Best


----------



## littlefairywren

best - bees


----------



## sugar and spice

Bees-Beds


----------



## littlefairywren

beds - seed


----------



## sugar and spice

seed-dens


----------



## SSBHM

dens - need


----------



## littlefairywren

need - deer


----------



## Jay78

Deer - Dear


----------



## littlefairywren

dear - pear


----------



## Jay78

Pear - Bear


----------



## littlefairywren

bear - barn


----------



## Jay78

Barn - Bark


----------



## littlefairywren

bark - rack


----------



## Jay78

Rack - Sack


----------



## littlefairywren

sack - cast


----------



## Jay78

Cast - Past


----------



## littlefairywren

past - star


----------



## Jay78

Star - Stir


----------



## littlefairywren

stir - rips


----------



## Jay78

Rips - Ripe


----------



## littlefairywren

ripe - rile


----------



## AmyJo1976

rile - ride


----------



## Jay78

Ride - Rice


----------



## AmyJo1976

rice - tire


----------



## Jay78

Tire - Tile


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tile - diet


----------



## littlefairywren

diet - dice


----------



## AmyJo1976

dice - mice


----------



## littlefairywren

mice - mica


----------



## AmyJo1976

mica - clam


----------



## Jay78

Clam - Slam


----------



## sugar and spice

Bark-Brag


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Brag. Rage


----------



## littlefairywren

rage - gram


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Gram. Game


----------



## littlefairywren

game - glam


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Glam. Mail


----------



## Jay78

Mail - Malt


----------



## littlefairywren

malt - mast


----------



## sugar and spice

mast-mist


----------



## Jay78

Mist - List


----------



## littlefairywren

list - slip


----------



## Jay78

Slip - Flip


----------



## littlefairywren

flip - lift


----------



## Jay78

Lift - Sift


----------



## sugar and spice

Sift-soft


----------



## Jay78

Soft - loft


----------



## littlefairywren

loft - foal


----------



## Jay78

Foal - Coal


----------



## littlefairywren

coal - lack


----------



## sugar and spice

lack-clad


----------



## Jay78

Clad - Glad


----------



## littlefairywren

glad - gall


----------



## sugar and spice

Gall- Goal


----------



## littlefairywren

goal - goat


----------



## sugar and spice

Goat-Gnat


----------



## littlefairywren

gnat - than


----------



## sugar and spice

than-bath


----------



## littlefairywren

bath - hate


----------



## SSBHM

hate - eats


----------



## Jay78

Eats - Bats


----------



## littlefairywren

bats - vats


----------



## Jay78

Vats - Fats


----------



## littlefairywren

fats - fart


----------



## Jay78

Fart - Tart


----------



## littlefairywren

tart - rate


----------



## Jay78

Rate - Rear


----------



## littlefairywren

rear - dear


----------



## Jay78

Dear - Deal


----------



## littlefairywren

deal - lake


----------



## Jay78

Lake -Leaf


----------



## littlefairywren

leaf - feel


----------



## Jay78

Feel - Fell


----------



## littlefairywren

fell - left


----------



## sugar and spice

left-flea


----------



## SSBHM

flea-leaf


----------



## littlefairywren

leaf - fail


----------



## sugar and spice

fail-loaf


----------



## littlefairywren

loaf - coal


----------



## sugar and spice

cole-lace


----------



## littlefairywren

lace - kale


----------



## sugar and spice

Kale-Lead


----------



## littlefairywren

lead - bade


----------



## sugar and spice

bade-Bale


----------



## littlefairywren

bale - labs


----------



## sugar and spice

Labs-slag


----------



## abstracterika

Slag-gasp


----------



## littlefairywren

gasp - spay


----------



## sugar and spice

spay-slay


----------



## littlefairywren

slay - slaw


----------



## sugar and spice

slaw- swam


----------



## SSBHM

swam-maps


----------



## SSBHM

littlefairywren said:


> loaf - coal


burnt bread?


----------



## littlefairywren

SSBHM said:


> swam-maps


maps - mast


----------



## sugar and spice

mast-sham


----------



## SSBHM

sham-mask


----------



## sugar and spice

mask-musk


----------



## littlefairywren

musk - skim


----------



## sugar and spice

skim-mink


----------



## littlefairywren

mink - milk


----------



## sugar and spice

milk-lime


----------



## littlefairywren

lime - file


----------



## sugar and spice

file-leaf


----------



## SSBHM

leaf - lean


----------



## littlefairywren

lean - wane


----------



## sugar and spice

wane-wand


----------



## littlefairywren

wand - ward


----------



## sugar and spice

ward-drew


----------



## littlefairywren

drew - wren


----------



## sugar and spice

wren-drew


----------



## littlefairywren

drew - word


----------



## sugar and spice

word-dork


----------



## littlefairywren

dork - rock


----------



## SSBHM

rock - cook


----------



## sugar and spice

cook-cork


----------



## littlefairywren

cork - fork


----------



## SSBHM

fork-fore


----------



## littlefairywren

fore - from


----------



## sugar and spice

from-farm


----------



## SSBHM

farm - form


----------



## littlefairywren

form - roam


----------



## sugar and spice

roam-ream


----------



## littlefairywren

ream - mark


----------



## SSBHM

mark - arks


----------



## littlefairywren

arks - star


----------



## sugar and spice

star-vats


----------



## SSBHM

vats - bats


----------



## littlefairywren

bats - slab


----------



## sugar and spice

slab-bale


----------



## littlefairywren

bale - blab


----------



## sugar and spice

blab-blob


----------



## littlefairywren

blob - lobe


----------



## sugar and spice

lobe-bile


----------



## SSBHM

bile- blue


----------



## littlefairywren

blue - lute


----------



## SSBHM

lute - teal


----------



## littlefairywren

teal - lets


----------



## sugar and spice

lets-tale


----------



## SSBHM

tale - tail


----------



## littlefairywren

tail - last


----------



## Etiola79

Last-slap


----------



## sugar and spice

slap-peal


----------



## littlefairywren

peal - pelt


----------



## sugar and spice

pelt-belt


----------



## SSBHM

belt - bell


----------



## sugar and spice

bell-bled


----------



## SSBHM

bled - bead


----------



## littlefairywren

bead - bald


----------



## sugar and spice

bald-bold


----------



## SSBHM

bold - sold


----------



## sugar and spice

sold-lads


----------



## littlefairywren

lads - salt


----------



## sugar and spice

salt-stag


----------



## SSBHM

stag - stay


----------



## SSBHM

stay - seat


----------



## SSBHM

seats - eats


----------



## SSBHM

eats - meat


----------



## sugar and spice

meat-moat


----------



## littlefairywren

moat - roam


----------



## sugar and spice

roam-more


----------



## littlefairywren

more - romp


----------



## SSBHM

romp - room


----------



## littlefairywren

room - rook


----------



## sugar and spice

rook-root


----------



## littlefairywren

root - tour


----------



## SSBHM

tour - sour


----------



## sugar and spice

sour-urns


----------



## littlefairywren

urns - burn


----------



## SSBHM

burn - nubs


----------



## sugar and spice

nubs-snob


----------



## littlefairywren

snob - cons


----------



## sugar and spice

cons-snow


----------



## SSBHM

snow - slow


----------



## littlefairywren

slow - cows


----------



## SSBHM

cows - owls 

gotta stay with birds


----------



## littlefairywren

owls - fowl


----------



## sugar and spice

fowl-flaw


----------



## SSBHM

flaw - flow


----------



## littlefairywren

flow - fool


----------



## SSBHM

fool - food


----------



## littlefairywren

food - door


----------



## sugar and spice

door-dorm


----------



## SSBHM

dorm - odor


----------



## sugar and spice

odor-rode


----------



## SSBHM

rode - deer


----------



## SSBHM

SSBHM said:


> rode - deer



I keep trying to make sense out of the words I match


----------



## SSBHM

SSBHM said:


> dorm - odor


sort of what I remember most about dorm life


----------



## SSBHM

SSBHM said:


> fool - food


I am self describing


----------



## SSBHM

deer - deed

deer bought the farm so to speak


----------



## littlefairywren

deed - need


----------



## SSBHM

need - feed

got to feed the need!


----------



## sugar and spice

feed-deem


----------



## SSBHM

deem - mead


----------



## littlefairywren

mead - meal


----------



## SSBHM

meal - deal


----------



## sugar and spice

deal-flea


----------



## SSBHM

flea - flee


----------



## littlefairywren

flee - heel


----------



## sugar and spice

heel-hole


----------



## littlefairywren

hole - shoe (= uncomfortable)


----------



## SSBHM

shoe - show (=I see the hole)


----------



## littlefairywren

show - wash


----------



## SSBHM

wash - cash


----------



## sugar and spice

cash-shag


----------



## littlefairywren

shag - gasp


----------



## sugar and spice

gasp-pang


----------



## MattB

pang-gnaw


----------



## sugar and spice

gnaw-wand


----------



## littlefairywren

wand - wade


----------



## sugar and spice

wade-wean


----------



## MattB

wean-elan


----------



## littlefairywren

elan - land


----------



## sugar and spice

land-hand


----------



## SSBHM

hand - head


----------



## MattB

head- deal


----------



## littlefairywren

deal - leaf


----------



## sugar and spice

leaf-foal


----------



## littlefairywren

foal - fail


----------



## SSBHM

fail - fall


----------



## littlefairywren

fall - flat


----------



## sugar and spice

flat-flan


----------



## SSBHM

flan - flaw


----------



## sugar and spice

flaw-flag


----------



## littlefairywren

flag - gall


----------



## sugar and spice

gall-glam


----------



## SSBHM

glam - slam


----------



## MattB

slam-maps


----------



## littlefairywren

maps - spay


----------



## sugar and spice

spay-spam


----------



## SSBHM

spam - pass


----------



## sugar and spice

pass-pads


----------



## littlefairywren

pads - paid


----------



## sugar and spice

paid-pain


----------



## MattB

pain-pint


----------



## SSBHM

pint - pins


----------



## sugar and spice

pins-spun


----------



## littlefairywren

spun - snug


----------



## sugar and spice

snug-Buns


----------



## littlefairywren

buns - bunk


----------



## sugar and spice

bunk-nuke


----------



## littlefairywren

nuke - keen


----------



## SSBHM

keen - seen


----------



## littlefairywren

seen - sewn


----------



## sugar and spice

sewn-wean


----------



## littlefairywren

wean - pane


----------



## sugar and spice

pane-pone


----------



## MattB

pone-neon


----------



## SSBHM

neon - noon


----------



## littlefairywren

noon - onto


----------



## sugar and spice

onto-loon


----------



## MattB

loon-oleo


----------



## SSBHM

oleo - loop - pool - cool - fool - food --- just had to get there! lol


----------



## littlefairywren

food - fold


----------



## SSBHM

fold - cold


----------



## SSBHM

cold - coal


----------



## MattB

coal-loco


----------



## littlefairywren

loco - clod


----------



## SSBHM

clod - gold


----------



## sugar and spice

gold-dogs


----------



## MattB

dogs-slog


----------



## littlefairywren

slog - glow


----------



## sugar and spice

glow-flow


----------



## littlefairywren

flow - lows


----------



## SSBHM

lows - slop


----------



## littlefairywren

slop - lope


----------



## SSBHM

lope - loop


----------



## SSBHM

loop - look
look - cook


----------



## SSBHM

cook - book
book - hook
hook - took


----------



## littlefairywren

took - toke


----------



## SSBHM

toke - toes


----------



## littlefairywren

toes - nose


----------



## sugar and spice

nose-nope


----------



## MattB

nope-once


----------



## SSBHM

once - cent


----------



## littlefairywren

cent - nest


----------



## SSBHM

nest - rest


----------



## littlefairywren

rest - star


----------



## sugar and spice

star-rams


----------



## MattB

rams-mash


----------



## sugar and spice

mash-mask


----------



## MattB

mask-sack


----------



## SSBHM

sack - aces


----------



## SSBHM

aces - same


----------



## SSBHM

same - name - game - tame - lame - dame - came


----------



## littlefairywren

came - face


----------



## sugar and spice

face-mace


----------



## SSBHM

mace - seam


----------



## MattB

seam-scam


----------



## littlefairywren

scam - camp


----------



## sugar and spice

camp-mace


----------



## littlefairywren

mace - cape


----------



## SSBHM

cape - cake


----------



## sugar and spice

cake-fake


----------



## littlefairywren

fake - leaf


----------



## SSBHM

leaf - feel


----------



## littlefairywren

feel - flew


----------



## SSBHM

flew - flow


----------



## MattB

flow-blow


----------



## SSBHM

blow - blob


----------



## littlefairywren

blob - lobs


----------



## SSBHM

lobs - loss


----------



## littlefairywren

loss - soil


----------



## SSBHM

soil - soul


----------



## MattB

soul-lost


----------



## littlefairywren

lost - toll


----------



## SSBHM

toll - poll (hate getting political)


----------



## littlefairywren

poll - pole


----------



## SSBHM

pole - mole


----------



## MattB

mole-mope


----------



## littlefairywren

mope - pomp


----------



## MattB

pomp-pimp


----------



## SSBHM

pimp - pump


----------



## littlefairywren

pump - rump


----------



## SSBHM

rump - romp


----------



## MattB

romp-pomp


----------



## SSBHM

pomp - pump


----------



## littlefairywren

pump - plum


----------



## SSBHM

plum - slum


----------



## littlefairywren

slum - mule


----------



## SSBHM

mule - fuel


----------



## MattB

fuel-full


----------



## SSBHM

full - lull


----------



## SSBHM

lull - lill


----------



## MattB

lill-lilt


----------



## littlefairywren

lilt - tail


----------



## SSBHM

tail - tall


----------



## littlefairywren

tall - last


----------



## SSBHM

last - slap


----------



## littlefairywren

slap - play


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Play - Yelp


----------



## littlefairywren

yelp - lyre


----------



## FuriousGeorge

lyre - yell


----------



## littlefairywren

yell - bell


----------



## SSBHM

yell - fell


----------



## SSBHM

fell - felt


----------



## littlefairywren

felt - flat


----------



## FuriousGeorge

flat - leaf


----------



## littlefairywren

leaf - male


----------



## FuriousGeorge

male - lamb


----------



## littlefairywren

lamb - ball


----------



## FuriousGeorge

ball -bale


----------



## littlefairywren

bale - heal


----------



## DazzlingAnna

heal - real


----------



## Monster

real - leer


----------



## FuriousGeorge

leer - ever


----------



## DazzlingAnna

ever - very


----------



## FuriousGeorge

very -rely


----------



## DazzlingAnna

rely - year


----------



## FuriousGeorge

year - racy


----------



## DazzlingAnna

racy - cyan


----------



## FuriousGeorge

cyan - yarn


----------



## DazzlingAnna

yarn - rant


----------



## FuriousGeorge

rant - tram


----------



## DazzlingAnna

tram - arms


----------



## FuriousGeorge

tram - mark


----------



## SSBHM

mark - park


----------



## DazzlingAnna

park - dark


----------



## littlefairywren

dark - raid


----------



## DazzlingAnna

raid - rain


----------



## littlefairywren

rain - rink


----------



## SSBHM

rink - oink


----------



## MattB

oink-know


----------



## rockhound225

know - wont


----------



## littlefairywren

wont - twin


----------



## SSBHM

twin - wine


----------



## littlefairywren

wine - nice


----------



## rockhound225

nice - cent


----------



## SSBHM

cent - rent


----------



## littlefairywren

rent - true


----------



## rockhound225

true - pert


----------



## littlefairywren

pert - trap


----------



## SSBHM

trap - fart


----------



## littlefairywren

fart - fray


----------



## SSBHM

fray - pray


----------



## littlefairywren

pray - rays


----------



## SSBHM

rays - pays


----------



## littlefairywren

pays - taps


----------



## SSBHM

taps - stop


----------



## littlefairywren

stop - port


----------



## Tickleseeker

Risible said:


> basically you have a four letter word and you can only change one letter at a time
> 
> example last = sail = wail ect
> 
> Begin with: Dear
> 
> Here's part one


tear


----------



## Tickleseeker

came - cane


----------



## SSBHM

tear - rear
cane - care all to bare
port - tare


----------



## littlefairywren

tare - fare


----------



## SSBHM

fare - rare


----------



## SSBHM

rare - rear (couldn't leave it out there!)


----------



## SSBHM

rear's out there already though, so

rare - dare


----------



## littlefairywren

I dare you! 

dare - dark


----------



## SSBHM

dark - mark


----------



## littlefairywren

mark - ramp


----------



## SSBHM

ramp - camp


----------



## SSBHM

camp - maps


----------



## SSBHM

maps - same


----------



## SSBHM

same - aime


----------



## littlefairywren

aime - dime


----------



## rockhound225

dime - mead


----------



## littlefairywren

mead - dram


----------



## SSBHM

dram - maid


----------



## Colonial Warrior

maid - paid


----------



## littlefairywren

paid - dais


----------



## SSBHM

dais - days


----------



## littlefairywren

days - slay


----------



## SSBHM

slay - play


----------



## littlefairywren

play - yelp


----------



## SSBHM

yelp - yell


----------



## littlefairywren

yell - dell


----------



## SSBHM

dell - deli


----------



## littlefairywren

deli - dial


----------



## SSBHM

dial - deal


----------



## littlefairywren

deal - lads


----------



## SSBHM

lads - slap


----------



## littlefairywren

slap - pale


----------



## SSBHM

pale - pail


----------



## littlefairywren

pail - nail


----------



## SSBHM

nail - nile


----------



## littlefairywren

nile - lime


----------



## SSBHM

lime - line


----------



## littlefairywren

line - nice


----------



## SSBHM

nice - dine


----------



## littlefairywren

dine - rind


----------



## Munchausen

rind - rain


----------



## littlefairywren

rain - warn


----------



## SSBHM

warn - warm


----------



## littlefairywren

warm - mark


----------



## SSBHM

mark - make


----------



## littlefairywren

make - kale


----------



## SSBHM

kale - sale


----------



## littlefairywren

sale - pals


----------



## SSBHM

pals - sail


----------



## littlefairywren

sail - list


----------



## SSBHM

list - gist


----------



## littlefairywren

gist - stag


----------



## MattB

stag-gash


----------



## SSBHM

gash - mash


----------



## littlefairywren

mash - mesh


----------



## SSBHM

mesh - hams


----------



## SSBHM

hams - spam -- they're related right?


----------



## littlefairywren

spam - pads


----------



## SSBHM

pads - sped


----------



## littlefairywren

sped - pied


----------



## SSBHM

pied - died


----------



## littlefairywren

died - lied


----------



## SSBHM

lied - edit


----------



## littlefairywren

edit - bite


----------



## SSBHM

bite - site


----------



## littlefairywren

site - stir


----------



## SSBHM

stir - rats


----------



## littlefairywren

rats - stay


----------



## Ncmomof4

Stay - Stab


----------



## SSBHM

stab - tubs


----------



## littlefairywren

tubs - busk


----------



## SSBHM

busk - bust


----------



## littlefairywren

bust - stun


----------



## SSBHM

stun - tons


----------



## littlefairywren

tons - snow


----------



## SSBHM

snow - stow


----------



## SSBHM

I think I won! Stumped everybody! Wanted to post stow-wons but I don't think wons is a word.


----------



## rockhound225

stow - wits


----------



## littlefairywren

wits - swim


----------



## SSBHM

swim - slim yeah I have lost a few pounds


----------



## rockhound225

slim - list


----------



## SSBHM

list - gist


----------



## Pluviophile

gist - stir


----------



## littlefairywren

stir - grit


----------



## Pluviophile

grit - tire


----------



## littlefairywren

tire - mite


----------



## rockhound225

mite - lime


----------



## Pluviophile

lime - isle


----------



## littlefairywren

isle - slew


----------



## Pluviophile

slew - wise


----------



## rockhound225

wise - wish


----------



## SSBHM

wish - wash


----------



## littlefairywren

wash - shag


----------



## Pluviophile

shag - ages


----------



## SSBHM

ages - eats


----------



## Pluviophile

eats - stag


----------



## SSBHM

stag - bags


----------



## SSBHM

bags - bats - fats (I'm sort of obsessing!)


----------



## Pluviophile

fats - star


----------



## SSBHM

star - cats


----------



## Pluviophile

cats - fact


----------



## littlefairywren

fact - cafe


----------



## Pluviophile

cafe - fate


----------



## littlefairywren

fate - fete


----------



## Pluviophile

fete - heft


----------



## SSBHM

heft - heat


----------



## littlefairywren

heat - then


----------



## SSBHM

then - thin (just typing that word makes me feel skinny! YIKES!)


----------



## Pluviophile

thin - mint


----------



## SSBHM

Pluviophile said:


> thin - mint


Girl Scout Cookie fan?


----------



## SSBHM

mint - mine


----------



## Pluviophile

SSBHM said:


> Girl Scout Cookie fan?



Nope.. Not a fan.

mine - nice


----------



## SSBHM

nice - rice

noodles or rice, or both for me!


----------



## littlefairywren

rice - crib


----------



## SSBHM

crib - brie (yeah, I'm food oriented)


----------



## littlefairywren

brie - bide


----------



## SSBHM

bide - side


----------



## SSBHM

side - dies


----------



## Pluviophile

dies - dice


----------



## SSBHM

dice - edit


----------



## Pluviophile

edit - dime


----------



## SSBHM

dime - mime


----------



## Pluviophile

mime - item


----------



## SSBHM

item - team


----------



## littlefairywren

team - same


----------



## SSBHM

same - game


----------



## Pluviophile

game - male


----------



## SSBHM

male - mail


----------



## MattB

mail - lame


----------



## littlefairywren

lame - glam


----------



## SSBHM

glam - lamb


----------



## littlefairywren

lamb - balk


----------



## MattB

balk - bulk


----------



## SSBHM

bulk - buck (seems to fit my description!)


----------



## littlefairywren

buck - suck


----------



## SSBHM

suck - sick (hope your choice of word wasn't trying to say something to me)


----------



## SSBHM

sick - sack


----------



## littlefairywren

SSBHM said:


> suck - sick (hope your choice of word wasn't trying to say something to me)


Hell no, hon, just trying to swap out the b is all. 

sack - scan


----------



## SSBHM

scan - cane (Sugar cane is the best!)


----------



## SSBHM

cane - name


----------



## littlefairywren

name - mine


----------



## SSBHM

mine - mind


----------



## littlefairywren

mind - ding


----------



## Pluviophile

ding - grid


----------



## littlefairywren

grid - rigs


----------



## Pluviophile

rigs - risk


----------



## littlefairywren

risk - sick


----------



## Pluviophile

sick - cask


----------



## littlefairywren

cask - scab


----------



## SSBHM

scab - stab


----------



## littlefairywren

stab - bait


----------



## SSBHM

bait - bail


----------



## littlefairywren

bail - ball


----------



## SSBHM

ball - flab


----------



## littlefairywren

flab - flay


----------



## SSBHM

flay - play


----------



## littlefairywren

play - yaps


----------



## SSBHM

yaps - says


----------



## littlefairywren

says - pass


----------



## SSBHM

pass - sass


----------



## littlefairywren

sass - sash


----------



## SSBHM

sash - mass


----------



## littlefairywren

mass - same


----------



## SSBHM

same - name


----------



## littlefairywren

name - make


----------



## SSBHM

make - cake


----------



## littlefairywren

cake - sack


----------



## SSBHM

sack - sick


----------



## SSBHM

sick - kick


----------



## Monster

Kick -> kink


----------



## SSBHM

kink - pink


----------



## littlefairywren

pink - spin


----------



## SSBHM

spin - pint


----------



## littlefairywren

pint - punt


----------



## Pluviophile

punt - turn


----------



## littlefairywren

turn - curt


----------



## SSBHM

curt - runt


----------



## SSBHM

runt - tune


----------



## SSBHM

tune - tone


----------



## littlefairywren

tone - knot


----------



## SSBHM

knot - knit


----------



## littlefairywren

knit - tint


----------



## SSBHM

tint - tent


----------



## MattB

tent- test


----------



## SSBHM

test - rest


----------



## littlefairywren

rest - stir


----------



## MattB

stir - tire


----------



## littlefairywren

tire - writ


----------



## SSBHM

writ - dirt


----------



## MattB

dirt - tide


----------



## SSBHM

tide - bite


----------



## MattB

bite - beat


----------



## SSBHM

beat - eats


----------



## littlefairywren

eats - tags


----------



## SSBHM

tags - stay


----------



## littlefairywren

stay - yaps


----------



## MattB

yaps - spat


----------



## SSBHM

spat - rats


----------



## littlefairywren

rats - stir


----------



## SSBHM

stir - rips


----------



## SSBHM

rips - ribs


----------



## MattB

ribs - bird


----------



## SSBHM

bird - brie


----------



## SSBHM

brie - erie


----------



## SSBHM

erie - aire


----------



## littlefairywren

aire - sire


----------



## SSBHM

littlefairywren said:


> aire - sire


sire - stir


----------



## Donna

stir - rise


----------



## SSBHM

rise - size


----------



## SSBHM

size - pies


----------



## rockhound225

pies - pier


----------



## MattB

pier - pipe


----------



## FuriousGeorge

pipe - epic


----------



## Donna

epic - pica


----------



## FuriousGeorge

pica - capo


----------



## littlefairywren

capo - chop


----------



## SSBHM

chop - shop


----------



## littlefairywren

shop - nosh


----------



## Ncmomof4

Nosh - Posh


----------



## SSBHM

posh - push


----------



## littlefairywren

push - spud


----------



## SSBHM

spud - sped


----------



## SSBHM

sped - step


----------



## SSBHM

step - stop


----------



## SSBHM

stop - spot


----------



## littlefairywren

spot - port


----------



## SSBHM

port - root


----------



## littlefairywren

root - tour


----------



## SSBHM

tour - hour


----------



## rockhound225

hour - dour


----------



## Donna

dour - rude


----------



## SSBHM

rude - nude


----------



## littlefairywren

nude - dung


----------



## SSBHM

dung - guns


----------



## Donna

Guns - gums


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Adamantoise said:


> case - came


From Donna:
Guns - gums

gums - sugo


----------



## littlefairywren

sugo - gout


----------



## SSBHM

gout - bout


----------



## FuriousGeorge

_bout - obit_


----------



## SSBHM

obit - bite


----------



## littlefairywren

bite - tile


----------



## SSBHM

tile - mile


----------



## Adamantoise

SSBHM said:


> tile - mile


mile - rime


----------



## SSBHM

rime - tier


----------



## SSBHM

tier - riot


----------



## rockhound225

riot - rote


----------



## SSBHM

rote - rate


----------

